# Knitting Tea Party 24th to 26th June



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.

Well it's all go on the sports front, Wimbledon's manicured tennis courts have seen lots of play between the showers. For us petrolheads, the last Saturday in June means Assen TT as the MotoGP circus moves to Holland. This weekend we also have the European GP from Valencia in Spain for even more high-octane fun.

With all this sport to watch, easy-cook dishes are needed and this is one of our favourites with a beer.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Parsnip and Tomato Mexicana*

_Ingredients:_
1 lb (450g) parsnips, peeled and sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
14 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 tsp dried oregano
4 oz (125g) Mexicana Cheddar cheese, grated
4 tbsp fresh breadcrumbs
1 tsp paprika

_Method:_
_Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Regulo 6 _

Add the sliced parsnips to a pan of boiling, lightl-salted water, bring back to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Drain well.

Place half the parsnips in a buttered ovenproof dish and season well. Mix the oregano into the tomatoes and spoon over the parsnips. Layer the remaining parsnips on top and season.

Mix together breadcrumbs cheese and paprika then sprinkle this over as a topping.

Put the dish on a baking sheet and cook for 35-45 minutes, or until brown and the parsnips are tender.

Serve hot with fresh tomato salsa.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good afternoon! We have been looking for parsnips lately with no luck. The search continues, however, as the Young Lady has a recipe she wants to do, and when someone else wants to cook, I'm all for it.

Tonight we will be having home made pizza with spinach, ground turkey, tomatoes, and onions, sprinkled with a bit of cheese. Then it's off to some social thing for a bit and hopefully back home to knit. Now that the Hat from Hell is done enough to abandon, I will go back to my shawl at every opportunity!

I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Good afternoon from MN. Just getting ready to shut down my computer. Hubby is on his way home from work, don't know what to have for supper yet, but we will eat in front of the TV watching the Twins play baseball. I am almost finished with the baby sweater - maybe this weekend! I will post a picture when it is done.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy from Sunny Southern Ca, its 3pm and I'm looking forward to Friday night out with friends, enjoying cocktails and snacks and good conversation.

I recently finished my first felted bag and am looking through my UFO's to see what I can work on this weekend, after weeding the garden a bit.

The weather is finally warming up, no more June Gloom, may try my hand at a lightweight Summerfly Scarf pattern!

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend, no cooking for me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Parsnips used to be classed as a 'winter vegetable', but these are strange times we live in. In th UK, the _Palaces of Hell_ have successfully separated us from food production and reality by making everything available all year round.

Hot Cross Buns are the most obvious aspect of this, no longer lentern fare; the supermarkets, who worship Mammon anyway, have them on their shelves to-day. Nothing is special, the 'why wait?' ethos rules supreme, it's a ploy to get everybody so confused, they can charge what they like.

But the parsnips were on offer, when I went for some odds and ends, so I picked up a bag. The boys like the oven bake and whilst I'm not a health nut, I do try to balance out their diet with a good variety of fresh foods, ready meals are banned!

Dave


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

Evening all - Been watching Wimbleton all day (Spain coming on strong) and trying to learn a bit on my new sock loom. My fingers are all thumbs so far - oh well, practice, practice. Simple homemade beef pot pie for dinner - potatoes, carrots, onion, celery, cubed serloin in a simple, crispy shell. Having a cuppa chamomile before early bed. Have fun all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the summerfly scarf pattern?

have been waiting all week for this weekends tea party - i always look forward to it. am trying to finish up a round washcloth after frogging several times - i am on the last section.

sam



Loistec said:


> Howdy from Sunny Southern Ca, its 3pm and I'm looking forward to Friday night out with friends, enjoying cocktails and snacks and good conversation.
> 
> I recently finished my first felted bag and am looking through my UFO's to see what I can work on this weekend, after weeding the garden a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It's almost 6:30 pm and I'm so glad it's tea party time again. I enjoy it so much. I'm going to Chicago tomorrow and just had to take a break..I'm about half packed. (OK, you may take that as you like) and I;m too tired to finish. I'll still be checking in, I sure don't want to miss anything.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,its finally friday but my wild weekend consists of knitting and reading the forum. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, Dave, and all our tea party followers! It's about 6:20 in Northern VA and I'm having a cuppa of Red Zinger tea. Have some corn on the cob cooking in a pot of boiling water for dinner. Used to microwave them, but I decided I like the old-fashioned way better - more flavor. With that we're going to have baked flounder and fresh sliced tomatoes. Maybe some Klondike Heath ice cream bars for dessert. Listening to some music from the 70's on TV as I write.

Still working on the baby afghan, but decided last night to take time out and try a crocheted market bag in cream cotton yarn. I may send it to my Alaska daughter as she goes to the farmer's market in Fairbanks every Saturday.

I bought the ingredients for Maelinde's crock pot pizza soup and that will be tomorrow's dinner. Then on Sunday I'll try her mini meat loaves.

DH is going to Baltimore, MD, Sunday for the day to play in a cribbage tournament so I'll have all day to do as I please - a little gardening, a little reading, a little knitting or crocheting, and a LOT of KPing. Fun, fun! Visited the library today so I have an assortment of cooking, knitting, and travel books to look into. I think I have more library books in my house than any of their other patrons, but I love books! As long as I return them when they're due, it's all free. While I was there, I bought a couple of their sale books at 50 cents each, one for my granddaughter on how to prepare baby food and one "charity" cookbook. She's expecting in December so I'll send it to her when I have all the baby things finished.

Well, that's more than enough from me. What is everybody else doing?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I wish I had seen your parsnip recipe before I went grocery shopping today. Your dish would have gone well with my flounder. Unfortunately, I just don't keep parsnips around unless I have a reason.

I once wouldn't eat parsnips because the smell of them cooking upset my stomach. But once I tasted them, I changed my mind.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We are having good old fashion pot roast tonight. Wish I could find some parsnips. It seems to me for this time of year the produce is slim pickens in the grocery store. Tomorrow we will go to the local farmers market and energy fair. They said they would have the first total electric car. I told my DH I would not get a new car until they made one that was more eco friendly. Just finished knitting a Firefly Fringed Scarf and am now working on a Clockwork Scarf by Stephen West. I will post pics when I have them blocked.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm right behind you, DorisT. I'm in Tidewater VA and it's 6:40. We had shish-kabobs for dinner, courtesy of my daughter...she's the chef and I'm the chief 'bottle-washer'.
Looking forward to a cooler weekend...if you consider upper 80's cool!
June


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It is Saturday 8.15am here and I have maelindes pizza soup cooking right now. A brother has a birthday soon so my siblings, mother and maybe some of the younger generation(s) are coming for a late lunch. I will feed them the soup and see what others bring for the rest of the food. And I went into Coles yesterday and they had cheap Tim Tams so they are the rest of my contribution. I went looking for rhubarb, but depite Dave's comment about the 'palaces of hell' the rhubarb was far too expensive to get (and a tiny bunch) - and they didn;t have frozen which I am sure I have seen (I had been going to do the rhubarb cake from a few weeks ago.) so ended iup with a no cooking option.
Anyway my DH has woken up down the lounge room so I had better go and do some housework in preperation for our guests. Him being asleep downstairs where I needed to work was a good excuse to come up here and get onto KP.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I wish I had seen your parsnip recipe before I went grocery shopping today. Your dish would have gone well with my flounder. Unfortunately, I just don't keep parsnips around unless I have a reason.
> 
> I once wouldn't eat parsnips because the smell of them cooking upset my stomach. But once I tasted them, I changed my mind.


I've always liked parsnips, you can slice them really finely and deep-fry the discs to make crisps, I think you call them chips in America, excellent for dips.

You can substitute carrots for the parsnips, I've even used a tin when I've had to rely on the store cupboard. It's diferent but still good, I add a little mild chilli powder to the chopped tomatoes in the carrot version for extra flavour.

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening all. it's 7 pm here in Ontario Canada. had to finish the bigger baby hat i started before little one got home from school. so dinner was a little late. oh well. tomorrow hubby's making home made fish and chips. can't wait for dinner. little one can't either. now to find something new to knit. shouldn't be to hard.
thanks for the party Dave you are such a great host. gotta go before the next thunder storm hits.
Andrea


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDaveI've always liked parsnips said:


> Speaking of crisps, my younger son has a small vegetable garden. He includes white turnips and his wife makes french-fried turnips. I don't know what they taste like, but he won't eat them. Ha! I like french-fried sweet potatoes, though.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It's almost 6:30 pm and I'm so glad it's tea party time again. I enjoy it so much. I'm going to Chicago tomorrow and just had to take a break..I'm about half packed. (OK, you may take that as you like) and I;m too tired to finish. I'll still be checking in, I sure don't want to miss anything.


I think that's the worst part of traveiing, having to decide what to pack and having everything ready. I sometimes do what my daughter does - she packs her clothes unironed and irons them when she arrives at her destination. Now that most of the motels have irons and ironing boards in every room, it helps.

Have a good trip, Maryanne, and keep in touch.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Evening all, was treated to Red Lobster for dinner, so had the tilapia, but traded the boyfriend for his shrimp. The brownie for dessert was still warm and excellent. This way, for once, someone else gets to cook and clean. Perfect for an exhausted friday night. Now to catch a movie, pack, and head out in the morn' for the best friends' birthday party two hours away. I shall return Sunday, though I expect I'll see what's going on in the morning. Thanks, Dave, I've been looking forward to this all week!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it's 6:30pm here in Mississippi as i attend my first tea party. there will be leftovers tonite, as i cooked enough for two meals last night. i often do this so i can get a little more knitting time in. Pork chops, corn pudding, smashed potatoes, fresh sliced cucumbers and tomato...and of course hot corn bread smothered in butter. (well, actually, I Can't Believe It's Not Butter sigh) 

then i will finish the last 6 rows of my newest, "how to hide storage in plain sight" creation,of which i wiil post a photo later...

i just saw on the tv that we have several australian riders in our state capital, competing in barrel racing...anyone here visiting the magnolia state this weekend?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Could you tell me what barrel racing is? It sounds like a fun way to break your neck!

Dave


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

its a timed horse race where the riders have to race a certain pattern around barrels in an arena...popular in rodeos and horseshows in the usa,,,and australia too apparently,lol


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Trying to get up enough oomph to search for parsnips at the Palace from Hell. Also search out the makings for the Ascot Royal Blush. 

This is the first week-end without cyling in weeks. The Tour de Suisse ended early this week, after the Criterium du Dauphin. Next week-end begins the Tour de France. Hooray!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and yes dave, it can be quite dangerous


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

good morning from another sunny but crisp sydney morning. I finally finished my lace scarf and have started a dragon skin one ( after hearing about it on KP) for my daughter, I am using the most beautiful dragon colours in Noro Chirimen.Fireball Dave I agree with you half the enjoyment of a Hot Cross bun is that they ae usually only availiable for a few weeks a year. Or any seasonal product for that mate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everone, what a week, scammers on phone three days. Freezer went did not know until 3/4 food gone. Nose piece on glasses fell off. So save what food I could and put in neighbors freezer. Tuesday went and bought new freezer delivery tomorrow, had glasses fix. Came home and call from son,company he works for wants to put him incharge of over sea operations. This would mean two months in China,which he does not want. Got up Wed., blood in from Doctors, have to see specialist as parathroid gland has a tumor. Will have to have surgrey on a tumor which is the size of a grape,you have four glands and they are only the size of a seed. I really want it done,as it causes alot of problems.
Now for the good news, strawberrys are in and so are the sweet peas. Finially found my Mr. Clean sponges. You just have to try them,they are something. My hubby did not beleive me how good they work until I removed stains from outside RV,even got the neighbor hook on them. I have survived the week. I can not feel to sorry for myself as I have seen worst things happen to others. Just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.
You talk about Parsnips reminded me of my love of rutabagas, my mom always used the rutabagas as a substitute for parsnips. That was because she was part norwegian. I love them to this day. Made myself chocolate cookies this week to go with my pity party I was having. Reminded me of the time my son called home and ask for the recipe for chocolate chip cookies. I told him first you have to go and purchase a bag of Nestles chocolate chips then look on back for directions Last week miss telling my favorite music so have to say it now, Rachmaninoffs Rhapsody theme of Paganin. You can go to u tube and listen to it. Also love the letterman. Did you ever go to an anitque mall, and see things you had as a kid?? Just makes you feel older. Supper done and am putting my feet up with a glass of wine. Everone have a good time at party and have areally good week. See ya.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil, what are Tim Tams? Cookies?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the summerfly scarf pattern?
> 
> Hi Sam, here is a link to the free pattern:
> 
> http://www.hollyandellaknits.com/shop/free-patterns/summerflies/


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> its a timed horse race where the riders have to race a certain pattern around barrels in an arena...popular in rodeos and horseshows in the usa,,,and australia too apparently,lol


I used to attend these with my Dad when I was a kid. Isn't it called a gymkhana or something like that? They used quarter horses then; don't know what they use now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> its a timed horse race where the riders have to race a certain pattern around barrels in an arena...popular in rodeos and horseshows in the usa,,,and australia too apparently,lol


Sounds like fun! I'm not quite the adrenalin-junkie I used to be, but I'm all in favour of anything that gives Health & Safety palpitations!

I had visions of a variant of the British pastime of running through town on top of barrels, that's entertaining too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh Yarnlady what a week you have had! I just wanted to let you know my good friend had tumors removed from her parathriod and is felling great now. Hope this week goes better for you.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Loistec said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is the summerfly scarf pattern?
> ...


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

That receipe looks yummy.....
This weekend in NC....USA I will celebrating my 28th wedding anniversary with my dear hubby. No big plans, but at least he is home. He is working as a truck driver and is gone a lot this time of year. 
The weather looks like it will be hot and sunny. We will probably toss something on the grill and I will make us a home made angel food cake, which I'll serve with fresh NC grown strawberries


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

It's a bit after 7:00 here in Kansas. Need to heat up some tator tot casserole from dinner last night and head up to church to see a movie--Juliet and Gnome or Gnome and Juliet. should be a good way to wind down the week. Drink of choice right now is a Fresca. Would love some Arbor Mist, but probably would fall asleep. No big plans really for the week-end. Babysit the grandbaby tomorrow and Sunday. He will be dedicated at church on Sunday. Then, wind down my postion of 11 years next week. Gonna take a couple of weeks off and knit, crochet, loom, quilt and spend time with the grandbaby. Not necessarily in that order. Will have to limit myself on KP time.
Several mentions of Pizza Soup. Must have missed that recipe. Guess I'll have to see if I can find it. Well, need to get moving. Movie starts in 45 minutes. Have a good week-end all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> That receipe looks yummy.....
> This weekend in NC....USA I will celebrating my 28th wedding anniversary with my dear hubby. No big plans, but at least he is home. He is working as a truck driver and is gone a lot this time of year.
> The weather looks like it will be hot and sunny. We will probably toss something on the grill and I will make us a home made angel food cake, which I'll serve with fresh NC grown strawberries


Sailor Rae, can I come for dessert? VA is not that far from NC! My DH was a Navy man, 37 years to be exact, but only 2 years active duty, the rest Reserves. Now that he's retired, we're reaping the benefits of all that time.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > That receipe looks yummy.....
> ...


Sure...come on over. Bring your knitting needles. I need lot's of help, so hope you are more then a beginner (sad, but I've been a "beginner" for 40 years : ). My dad did the same thing....did 3 active and the rest in the reserves. He is now getting his benefits also. I did it the hard way....all active


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Good late Friday afternoon from the Pacific Northwest, USA,

This past week was dedicated to R&R after having encountered a pretty scary mini-stroke. On the mend though, <smile>, only a residual of puffy face left. I can live with that. p

Got a lot of knitting done, that always keeps me happy.

Papa was extra sweet all week, (he's my Parkinson's patient), wanting to help out in the meal preps, but I managed making quick dishes. Lots of home made soup repeats, mostly chicken, fresh berries, and we survived nicely.

The weather is awfully temperamental here, one day mid-80's, next day a drop to 15 degrees less... and grey skies. Sure do miss S.CA, where the sun always shines .

Enjoy the Tea Party, will be checking in and out ...

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Good late Friday afternoon from the Pacific Northwest, USA,
> 
> This past week was dedicated to R&R after having encountered a pretty scary mini-stroke. On the mend though, <smile>, only a residual of puffy face left. I can live with that. p
> 
> ...


Hope you're doing well, Ingrid. So sorry to hear about the mini-stroke. Take care of yourself.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

That mental picture remindes me of "log Rollin" in the lakes here in USA. Good evening all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loistec - thanks a lot - have it downloaded ready to copy off.

sam



Loistec said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is the summerfly scarf pattern?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - have you ever thought of writing a book about all you have done - it sounds like you have led and exciting and interesging life thus far. bet it would make good reading.

sam
\


FireballDave said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > its a timed horse race where the riders have to race a certain pattern around barrels in an arena...popular in rodeos and horseshows in the usa,,,and australia too apparently,lol
> ...


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Happy Anniversary SailorRae. Sounds like a nice quiet time for the two of you. I had some green beans and new potatoes from the farmer's market and a few ears of corn, along with some thyme bubble loaf that my daughter made. And a dish of cook and serve chocolate pudding for dessert. I'm full and satisfied to enjoy KP for awhile. I hope everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok carrieblue - with a name like "thyme bubble load" you should know someone like me is going to ask - "where is the recipe?" lol

sam



carrieblue said:


> Happy Anniversary SailorRae. Sounds like a nice quiet time for the two of you. I had some green beans and new potatoes from the farmer's market and a few ears of corn, along with some thyme bubble loaf that my daughter made. And a dish of cook and serve chocolate pudding for dessert. I'm full and satisfied to enjoy KP for awhile. I hope everybody has a great weekend.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

It's 7pm here in Oregon. Just came in awhile ago from working in the yard spreading mulch. We will probably finish tomorow. It sure makes the flower beds look nice. I reheated some left over spaghetti and veggies and tossed a salad to go with it. Easy after a hards days work. Now I have all evening to kick back and relax. After I get off KP I'm going to start on my Three Little Fishies hat adapted from Fireball Dave's Egg Cosy pattern. Thanks Dave for your pattern!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Good late Friday afternoon from the Pacific Northwest, USA,
> ...


Doing fine, Clare. Thanx :thumbup: Have great doc, and God is always watching over me  Hug, Ingrid


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks DorisT Just hope I don;t have any problems because of my knitting. I haven't before but you never know. I couldn't find anything much online. I have to take something though it'a a layover too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ingrid, that must have been scary! Luckily you sound like everything is under control. Take care of yourself and your Dad. He's so lucky to have you. And vice versa!


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

My son is going to his 25 year high school class reunion. My 8 year old grandson is doing a triathlon tomorrow. Then the kids are coming to stay while my son and his wife go to the class reunion. I had thought that we could go to the pool but it's turned cold so I don't know what to do with them. Maybe we'll go to another movie. We saw "Mr. Popper's Penguins" on Monday.
They always like to go to the library. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party, Dave. Hope you are getting better, Ingrid.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you make a steady recovery, Ingrid, it's possibly a warning to take things easy and not rush around. More time to knit with a pot of tea beside you.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 12:45 AM in Texas. Wish I could finish up yard work now while it is a little cool. (Yes, I'm still not done between the heat and the fast growing weeds.) 

The kids were over for Father's Day and brought mending projects for me that I must get done tomorrow. They are going to Tennessee for 4th and we are going to do a quick trip to Tulsa, Oklahoma to have dinner with a dear friend who has had some pretty serious health problems. The good news is that my favorite crossstitch shop is in Tulsa, so we will ge EARLY and I will shop. That means getting a little organized to see what materials I really need.

Went to stitching group tonight and then out for Mexican. Came home to realize I had misread pattern so have just ripped evenings work out to do over tomorrow. 

Daughter doused new cell phone in olive oil and then had the homemade ginger beer we had given her explode in kitchen. She also needs more shoulder therapy and has been fighting all week to see if ins. will cover. That was a bad week for her.

My week has just been LAZY as I have had extreme fatigue all week. Hope that is at an end so I can accomplish something this week.

Sure most of you are in bed, and that is where I am headed. Will save the story of the broken light bulb for later. Take care one and all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - have you ever thought of writing a book about all you have done - it sounds like you have led and exciting and interesging life thus far. bet it would make good reading.
> 
> sam


I've never really been one for self-publicity, I have a small stock of anecdotes that seem to work their way into conversation. They'd possibly make a few short stories, but nowhere near a book!

Dave


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Tim Tams someone asked about, they are an Aussie chocolate covered biscuit (like little chocolate bars) beautiful and I feel like one right now. When we have Japanese guests on homestay all they want to take home for family is lots of packets of Tim Tams. I have found lots of empty packets under their beds after they have left so I don't know how many got home.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Been beautiful weather here this weekend, Saturday arvo now. I have been really run off my feet looking after dear old Dad, he has been so sick, he is so fit that it shocked us all. I think he is on the mend now finally got him to eat a piece of toast and cup of water. I will make some chicken noodle soup for his dinner and hope he is better soon. I have washed 5 full loads of clothes from him now and still going...poor Dad. Going to doctors to make sure he is Ok.

Here's a question for you all why to people get ill when it is after hours or on public holidays or on Sunday ????

Waiting for your theories.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Been beautiful weather here this weekend, Saturday arvo now. I have been really run off my feet looking after dear old Dad, he has been so sick, he is so fit that it shocked us all. I think he is on the mend now finally got him to eat a piece of toast and cup of water. I will make some chicken noodle soup for his dinner and hope he is better soon. I have washed 5 full loads of clothes from him now and still going...poor Dad. Going to doctors to make sure he is Ok.
> 
> Here's a question for you all why to people get ill when it is after hours or on public holidays or on Sunday ????
> 
> Waiting for your theories.


Hope your Dad makes a full recovery.

My theory is that during the working week we're too busy to stop, I've heard people use the expression, "I haven't got time to be ill"; come the weekend, their body says "Now you have got time!" and promptly shuts itself down for repair.

This frequently happens to carers looking after an elderly relative. All the time they're racing around juggling doctors, nurses, physiotherapists, chiropodists, care assistants, social workers etc., at the same time as the normal domestic duties, seven days a week for years on end, they have no oppourtunity to take time off. Many discover that when said elderly relative dies, instead of being able to enjoy themselves with a life of their own, the former-carer is so run-down he or she has a year or more of illness which has been stacking up in the background. Sadly, many never recover because they have completely wrecked their own health in the process of looking after somebody else.

It's only a theory, but I've seen it happen too many times to be a coincidence.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and humid Surrey. I've just returned from a few days stayihg with ny cousin Penguin in Malvern where I attended a knitting workshop on prefessional finishing techniques. It was great and I leart a lot, now I've just got to remember it!
Loads of strawberries around at the moment, it's been a great year for them here in the UK, so I'm going to make some more strawbery jam. Perhaps this time I'll get the setting point right. The first lot was set like concrete and the second was a bit on the runny side. You'd never believe I've been making jam for over 30 years. There's always an air of excitement and apprehension when I open a new jar. The family have started to place bets on how it will turn out! Still it all tastes ok.
Dave I absolutely adore beetroot crisps which my daughter's father in law calls pot pourri!
Have a good week end everyone. PurpleV :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've never really been one for self-publicity, I have a small stock of anecdotes that seem to work their way into conversation. They'd possibly make a few short stories, but nowhere near a book!
> 
> Dave


There are books between whose covers are nothing but unrelated short stories. Why scatter yours all over the Internet? If not a book published by some publishing house, why not a blog? You're already guaranteed a rather large audience of KP readers. 

I agree with Dave's theory of why people seem more likely to fall apart (physically or mentally) come the weekend or at holiday time. After seeing what caring for her ailing parents did to my youngest sister, I'm _almost_ glad I no longer have any elders who might need caring for.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello, hope you don,t mind me joining your lovely tea party Dave. I.ve got your lovely parsnip recipe down and may try it later although Ive only got chedder. will that be ok. I've made an apple and pear crumble for us all. enjoy. by the way it,s pouring down here in Devon, and its 10.30 a.m.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean,

I only contribute regularly on KP, I don't even know how to build a website or go about registering blog; having read through some, I'm not entirely convinced they're a good thing. Maybe I'll go through the note-books I've kept since I was a boy next time I'm laid-up for a couple of months.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

boring knit said:


> hello, hope you don,t mind me joining your lovely tea party Dave. I.ve got your lovely parsnip recipe down and may try it later although Ive only got chedder. will that be ok. I've made an apple and pear crumble for us all. enjoy. by the way it,s pouring down here in Devon, and its 10.30 a.m.


Welcome to the party, enjoy yourself!

_Cheddar_ or your favourite cheese will work fine, I also like _Red Leicester_ in cheesy toppings, it seems to work really well. I use _Mexicana_ a lot because I have a chilli addict to cater for!

It stopped raining on the Kent/Surrey border a couple of hours ago, but it's still very dull and overcast, a long way from 'Flaming June'!

Not worried about the weather to-day, just watching the F1 third practice from Valencia, which will be followed by the three MotoGP races from Assen!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you had a good time in Malvern, it's a lovely part of the country.

Jams are strange, a batch comes out perfect, you think you've replicated the mixture exactly and the next batch is still completely different. It's the great advantage of home-made jam, only factories are boringly consistent!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I only contribute regularly on KP, I don't even know how to build a website or go about registering blog; having read through some, I'm not entirely convinced they're a good thing. Maybe I'll go through the note-books I've kept since I was a boy next time I'm laid-up for a couple of months.
> 
> Dave


Now, don't go getting yourself 'laid-up' for any amount of time! We would be bereft!

As for blogging ... if you can get onto this forum, you can blog. I know blogs _can_ be a source of income and _can_ be dressed up prettily, but all that's beyond me. 
_IF_ you're interested, you could start one at: http://www.blogger.com , and if you added its URL to your signature line in KP, we'd all be flocking to see what you've written about. If you're not interested, we'll just follow your posts on KP as we're already doing.

It's 6:20AM and _way_ past my bedtime. Catch you up later!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! 6:14 am, first up in the east again. Busy birthday season in our family. Youngest son turns 25 tomorrow - cookout at his house after roller hockey. Since he's single, I am hosting. Three birthdays at soup kitchen today, including mine. Made a zebra cake. I've been taking photos of the process. If it works out well, I will share.
School is out now for 2 weeks, so last week was spent sitting at the shop due to early dismiss, and a couple field trips. I got lots done on the quilt afghan. All 36 blocks are finished to the third section, 14 are completely done, 12 are sewed together, and 14 have more than 3 colors. It may seem compulsive for a Christmas gift, but once the final packing, moving and unpacking starts, there won't be a lot of time for crocheting.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning All, 3:22am Sat here in North Idaho USA. What a week. My bf and I left for Oregon Monday morning, we drove through Portland on our way to Lincoln City, we were in Newberg and stopped at a red light, when a lady drove right into the back of my car. We are all ok, just a bit sore in the neck and shoulders, but it didn't deter us from our vacation. 
My car is now in the body shop, with an estimate if over $5000 to fix it. :-( Better the car than us is our view

This weekend is a big weekend here, Hoopfest in Spokane Washington. A 3 on 3 basketball games, thousands of people swarm the streets of downtown Spokane for this. My oldest daughter played for 10 yrs, till she had her kids and her husband joined the Army. It's great fun, ages range from real little kids to 'older' adults. 
Then we have Ironman here in Coeur d'Alene Idaho. It's a swim/bicycle/run race. I know I could never do this race, I think it's a total of 120 miles or so. 

Today, Sat, it's back to reality, start work at 5am :-(
We got a new computer system installed at work this week, should be interesting to figure it out, I open the store at 6, wish me luck on this. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Marion


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad the tea party is so popular -- thanks for checking in everyone. 
Dave - can't wait to try the parsnips recipe. I've never tried something like it and can't wait to see how it turns out.
Maryanne - have a good time here in the Chicago area - you should have nice weather.
YarnLady - hope things are better for you in the days ahead.

I can't wait for fresh strawberries - going to the Farmer's Market tomorrow - here are my two favorite recipes.

Strawberry Shortcake
2-1/2 Cups Bisquick
3 T sugar
1/2 Cup Cold Milk

Mix the above ingredients lightly and drop on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake in pre-heated oven at 425 degrees for about 10 minutes or until golden. In meantime, mix up the frosting:
1/2 Cup sugar
1 egg white
enough water to moisten sugar

Mix water and sugar and cook until "stringy or thread" stage. While sugar is cooking, beat the egg white until fluffly. Mix egg white and sugar together and add some vanilla. 

Slice bisquits in half & layer with frosting and fresh strawberries. I usually double or triple the frosting amount because I like extra.

Strawberry Jam
4 cups berries
3 cups sugar
1 t vinegar
Boil the above ingredients together for 2 minutes (exactly) and then add 1 tsp butter and boil for another 7 minutes (exactly). Let stand in pan for 24 hours to cool and set - can be sealed in jars or cartons.

Jeanette
Both of these recipes are from my Mom - the jam recipe is over 100 years old and always turns out - has a fresh unprocessed flavor.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the tea party is so popular -- thanks for checking in everyone.
> Dave - can't wait to try the parsnips recipe. I've never tried something like it and can't wait to see how it turns out.
> Maryanne - have a good time here in the Chicago area - you should have nice weather.
> YarnLady - hope things are better for you in the days ahead.
> ...


mmmm I'm hungry just reading these recipes , 
thanks Marion


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning from the Chicago area!!

I love parsnips and what a tasty way to start a tea party.

I do hope we get some nice weather this week end. it has been cool, damp and dreary the last few days after the storms rolled through this past week.

Hope all is well with all KPers around the world!

Karen


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

6:43 a.m., tea by my side, tea party on the laptop, and birds singing outside the window. DH and our dog left a bit ago for a training session (fetching ducks off the pond is the focus today) about 1 1/2 hrs. from home that will last all morning. 

None of the 3 sons are home at the moment but one may appear this afternoon and stay till morning (works at the local Boy Scout camp) and another is expected late Sunday into early Monday as he returns from a visit to CT to see a college friend and then returns to western PA to resume his bat catching job --- He travels from site to site setting nets to catch, identify, then release bats as part of environmental impact studies. The oldest son is busy arranging relocation for medical school and meeting his Army National Guard requirements. 

I plan to visit my mom this afternoon and we will attend a parade for the 250th anniversary of the town where she lives. I'm hoping for a day without rain --- we've had some almost every day for the past few weeks. It makes the weeds easier to pull out of the ground but harder to get out to weed since the rain usually comes with its good pal lightening at this time of year. 

Happy weekend to all!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Good Morning
It is 6am here in MN. We are hoping for a sunny day as my niece is getting married. I have a full day. I am on my way to Farmers market. The parsnip recipe sounds delicious. I will copy it and save it until they have the parsnips at Farmers Market. I am also packing and getting ready to go to AZ for a few days to see the grands and to bring the oldest two (7 and 10) back to MN for a couple of weeks. I need to finish the fish egg cozys pattern from Dave. They like eggs with hats. They only get those at grandmas-the hats that is. I also need to get their rooms ready. I also need to get off KP and get my butt in gear. Lots to do. Have fun everyone eenjoy the tea party.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

9:08 p.m. in East Gippsland, Victoria, Australia. We've had a lovely sunny day. The washing is dry, the housework done and I'm watching the footy on TV (that's Aussie Rules football) Knitting a jumper (Aussie sweater) for my husband. Red wine on the side table. What more could I want? A whole free day tomorrow to do with as I want. The garden is asleep (it's Winter here) Will I knit or quilt? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks RookieRetiree, I'm almost ready teo leave for the airport. I'll be checking in as much as possible and will let you know what's going on.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Just logged on for a minute this morning....good morning everyone...Dave, your parsnip recipe sounds delightful. Sometimes I think I'm the last one in this area that eats them and I LOVE parsnips. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning! It's 8:00 am here in rainy, foggy, chilly New Hampshire. Not looking or feeling much like the end of June. I am officially on school vacation, and am getting organized for a summer of knitting. Right now I am working on American Girl clothes for my cousin's little girl. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Morning All,
It is now 7am in IL and I have been up for an hour reading through the tea party posts. As always so many recipes for food and life.
RookieRetiree - did you survive the tornadoes earlier this week? The storms missed us here, but we kept watching the skies and figured someone east of us had to be hit hard. I'm about 80 miles almost straight west of you closer to the Mississippi River than Chicago off North Ave (Hwy 64).
Another busy weekend at the campground. Worked from 10-4 yesterday cleaning cabins. People were coming in before we had gotten them all done. Next week will be really busy since the campground will be full of people celebrating Independence Day weekend (AKA 4th of July). Since the campground has a 3 night minimum on holidays I'm hoping to finally have a Sunday off to attend worship at our home church. When we have cabins to clean need to start at 10am which is same time our services start at a town almost an hours drive away.
I finished the top I was making myself last week and have started on the skirt to match. Also working on another little dress to go to some little girl in Honduras. Need to get some buttons sewn on projects I've been working on since March so that I can take to my missionary friends if we get off work in time on Sunday to visit a nearby church where they will be speaking. They are on furlough and traveling in the states sharing their ministry in Honduras with local church communities who help to support them in the Lord's work.
Guess I'd best sign off for now, but hope everyone has a safe and healthy weekend. See you again next tea party.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon, evening to All. It's 8:15 a.m. here in MD, and the humidity has finally left! The parsnips recipe sounds like a real winner! I love parsnips, and in the winter, often cook them with rutabaga as a side dish. We lost our only supermarket in town, so now must drive 15-20 miles to get groceries. 
Have to take my computer in for service today. I got a message that some drive or other was about to fail. I'm on a laptop now. I just cannot get the hang of typing on a laptop, so I got a keyboard attached to it. Much easier!
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice shawl. thanx for the patt


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

More than a theory Dave. I always ask people why they need their sickness. First they look at me cross eyed, but by the 3rd time I ask, they always have an answer. If we don't listen to our inner voice, our core vital force, it will pull our coat tail. And the harder we fight to ignore what is causing stress, the harder we fall it seems. Every cold we have always has a personal energy behind it, some kind of stress factor with which are not dealing. Always lessons of self to learn. As for the timing? Absolutely, we can see illness, or collapse occur when we can find a minute to slow down. Then we quietly fall apart. But wouldn't it be nicer if we paid more attention to our selves and took the minutes to breathe and regroup so we don't have our vital force knock us on our butt to make the point.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good morning, afternoon, evening to All. It's 8:15 a.m. here in MD, and the humidity has finally left! The parsnips recipe sounds like a real winner! I love parsnips, and in the winter, often cook them with rutabaga as a side dish. We lost our only supermarket in town, so now must drive 15-20 miles to get groceries.
> Have to take my computer in for service today. I got a message that some drive or other was about to fail. I'm on a laptop now. I just cannot get the hang of typing on a laptop, so I got a keyboard attached to it. Much easier!
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


I had a short stay in Frederick Co. a few years ago and went through it frequently when we'd drive from Tidewater VA to NY state. It's truly beautiful country. Just wish I felt like driving and traveling more...I'd love to visit that area again!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, have just finished reading this weekend's sharing. The sun has finally come out after several days of heavy rain, high humidity, and grayness all around. Maybe can get into the garden today. Took a peek at the garden yesterday and found 4 broccoli heads beginning to go to flower--so much water, so much growth. Did cut them for freezing.

Tomatoes are beginning to flower despite the gray weather as are the green beans. The callaloo is growing like a weed 9which it is). It was covering the green beans earlier this week and so weeded out a huge armload and brought it in to cook. Wild greens are so wonderful. Made a big pot with some dandelions and chinese mustard greens. Lots of garlic, ginger, and onions. Added some Portobello Mushroom Tomato saudce. Served over brown rice and black beans. Sooooo good.

Granddaughter is here with me for the month. Overwhelmed with the work needed to get her ready for her trip to Senegal in 2 weeks. She needs to raise money for the trip and get her backpack filled. I must have been nuts to take this on at this point in my life--but we will do it I am sure.

Got some work with a nutsy customer. He must have called me 8 times on Thursday. This has been going on for 3 weeks now. Had to tell him that he was wasting everyones time--better that he practice meditation. Realized how much of my energy I have let him take. Needed to but him off so I could get something else done.

Knitting has sufferred with all this, but did start another market bag yesterday just to do something. Began with a LB Cotton Ease Terracotta color to match with some kind of ecru multi I think. will work on it while supervising the court mandated visit with my granddaughters biol mother.

Oh, and must share the most incredible political event: NYS passed the first legislated Gay Marriage bill in this country yesterday. Watched the NYS Senate discussion on the vote first thing this a.m. Anyone want the link to the video of the Senate session, let me know. The Assembly passed the bill not too long ago, but the Senate has been resistent for a number of years. This is HISTORIC!!!!!! For Democracy and civil rights to exist, it must be for all people; they cannot exist for only select people.

Now for my next cup of green tea


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!

My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...

On the knitting front I finished up a sweater I was making for my grown daughter's Christmas gift. I'm so impressed with myself that I got a Christmas gift completed this early. So now I'm just piddling, knitting some little mini-sweater ornaments.

Last night I cooked a Chicken Spaghetti recipe that my family all loves... Here is the recipe if anyone would like to try it. You probably have the ingredients on hand- all basic stuff:
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2007/06/chicken_spaghet/ Great blog!

Party on!
Bonnie


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Just returned 6 hours after taking dear old Dad to the doctor, he is quite ill and admitted to hospital. Nice nurses and doctors but a long wait between different ones. Anyway will be in for a few days. I will get stuck into cleaning out his room and changing sheets and pillows etc tomorrow. 

Just knitting a bit now, don't want to take my knitting to hospital where all the germs are floating around. 

Anyway DH has just brought me a nice decafe to have with my knitting while we watch the movie 'Malcom" an oldie but a goodie.

Goodnite all


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning from So. AL. Have had a busy week with my Mom who had complete knee replacement last Monday. She is now in a rehab facility in Pensacola. She is 88 and was looking forward to having this done. 

While she is in rehab my hubby and I are going to visit family in central FL. Mom said she didn't want to see me for a few days, so we're going away

Ya'll have a wonderful and blessed week. Read everyone next week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!
> 
> My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...
> 
> ...


So sorry about your dogs. It's so hard to lose them. Hope your other one pulls through. Love the pioneer woman have her cook book. Hope all turns better for you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone, overcast outside today, but they say no rain expected. Thanks Bonnie for the chicken spaghetti recipe. I am going to try it for dinner tomorrow. It looks delicious. Went to a barbacue restaurant with sister in law and her hubby last evening. The restaurant gives bacon sticks to you when you order a beer.I don't drink beer, but everyone seemed to find this a novel way of getting extra bacon. Had ribs and cornbread with mac and cheese. They serve their meat in butcher paper, no plates. A bit messy but good. Many errands to run this am, pharmacy, new Hobby Lobby store to check out and grocery shopping. DH will stay home and wait for the Roto Rooter man to snake out our downstairs sewer, ugly subject, not a major problem thank goodness. Wishing everyone good health and a relaxing weekend. Love the tea parties!!!!!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Bonnie
So sorry to hear about your dogs. How did they get poisoned? Hope the one remaining will be OK.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just caught up on some more of the posts...seems like there are some dark clouds over our collective heads..both literally and figuritively. I pray that things start going better for us all and am thrilled hear the good news out there---keep it coming.

We survived the tornado last Tuesday and lost power for 24 hours. We have plenty of trees down but luckily with a portable generator and chain saw, we got through the worst of it. Nothing hit the house, but our neighbor's tree landed on their car..lots of clean up, but glad that no one was hurt and life moves on.

Our son-in-law is in the hosptial trying to get some pain management that works (he has advanced colon cancer) and we've been watching our 2 year old grandson extended hours. Our daughter is exhausted and hopefully can get some sleep today.

My family loves chicken spaghetti - I got the recipe from my niece about a year ago -- seems it's a southern dish as I've never seen it here in Illinois before...It is yummy. I also make poppy seed chicken which is the same idea with chicken, soup and topping. Both are go to meals when it's busy.

Best wishes to all - and prayers please that the dark clouds move away.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Well, it's late Saturday evening here in Sydney Australia and just catching up with KP after a nice Thai meal and a good bottle of red with sister-in-law and her husband.

Off to the annual Craft and Quilt Show tomorrow and super excited to see what's new and hot in the world of craft. Looking forward to running my fingers through all the lovely boutique wools -- no doubt some will find their way into my bag for the trip home!

Dave, will be trying out your parsnip recipe when parsnip prices here drop a bit. I fancied some a few weeks ago, but they were $9.99 a kilo! I hate it when old favourites become trendy and their price goes through the roof. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree
Sounds like you have your hands full. My thoughts are with you as you support your daughter and her family through this tough time. My thoughts go to all but especially to your exausted daughter. May God let her rest today and give her strength to stay the course.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie, so sad to hear about your dogs. Were they poisoned on purpose? That would be heartbreaking and infuriating. 
You might try some holistic protocols to help build up the surviving pooch. Contact me privately, if you would like some suggestions. Send me some more details on the poisoning.


----------



## sallyG (Feb 15, 2011)

Spring-like morning in Central Ohio, sunshine, some clouds, and cool temp. Should be out pulling weeds, but I'm going back to bed. DH is off to the gym. Didn't sleep well. Later I'll resume knitting dishcloths - I've become addicted to them. Scored a huge cone of substantial weight string at a yard sale that's almost perfect weight for dishcloths. Enjoyed reading everyone's posts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

First, good morning to everyone, and to all who have had medical issues this week, have loved ones (including pets) who are ill, or are otherwise worrying, may you be blessed with relief! I know how that goes, and it's not pleasant.

As to why people get sick on the weekends, I agree that we "wait" somehow until we have time! When I was going to school, I would always get sick over spring break and at semester's end...without fail. I've noticed the Young Lady has the same issues. 

However, she's been with the grands for the last 5 weeks, learning how to fish and shoot trap (some of you know this as skeet) and visiting taxidermists (she wants to go to taxidermy school). And she's coming home tomorrow night, which I am very happy about and I'm sure her cat is too! She also got to go up to see her elder sister and new nephew, so I can't wait to hear all about that. I only wish I could have gone as well...sometimes being a responsible adult is just no fun!

On the knitting front, some of you helped me through the Saga of the Hat from Hell, but in the end, I'm fairly pleased. I do not plan to ever use wire in a hat brim again, but if I should lose my mind and decide to make another, I will definitely get the proper materials first!  

From there, I moved on to making another hat (crocheted) which I frogged as I wasn't happy with the way it was going and am now knitting up a white one with a little ruffle (a girl can never have too many fun hats for the sun). I also have the new shawl in progress, but I expect that one may take quite a while. I'm also working on designing some hat bands and fingerless mitts for men--suggestions welcome from the fellows here! What would you wear? I have a customer who is putting on a fashion show in September and needs them. One can only spend so much time thinking before needing to start the work. 

Speaking of work, I need to get about the day, as I do like getting a paycheck, and I hope everyone has a terrific day/evening/night!


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can not Thank You enough Dave for hosting these tea parties!! I so enjoy reading about everything written!! Thank you everyone! I have never participated because of a nightmare of identity theft we went through several years ago with our oldest son. So friends, please be patient with those of us who are very nervous/shy about coming out of hiding. You can't imagine the anxiety/fear some of us deal with.

Because I love and collect recipes. All of your's were wonderful - thank you! I'd like to share a new jam recipe I found and my family loves. It's called Rosy Banana Peach Jam. 

Rosy Banana Peach Jam

1 cup mashed (or diced) bananas (about 3)
1 cup mashed (or diced) peaches (I use canned)
1 jar (about 10 oz) marachino cherries, drained and diced
2 Tbs lemon juice
1 box low sugar fruit pectin
3 cups sugar

Combine everything in a non-aluminum kettle and bring to a rolling boil. Stir often. Take off heat. Skim off foam. Either put into freezer containers or can in jelly jars. If canning process in hot water bath for 5 minutes to ensure a good seal. Enjoy!


----------



## patriot (Jan 31, 2011)

I love Parsnips! Thank you so much for the recipe. I cannot wait to try it out.
Parsnips are a KEY ingredient to homemade chicken soup. They help give it the best flavor along with dill.
Working on my daughter's tallit for Nov.
Then I am going to try a summer shawl.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I just got on KP. I enjoyed reading what everybody is doing. Here is the recipe for Thyme Bubble Loaf. It's lengthy and complicated, but if you can endure, it's a wonderful bread. I would go a little easy on the parsley, though because parsley was everywhere when it came out of the oven

Thyme Bubble Loaf

1 package active dry yeast
1 teaspoon sugar
1 cup warm water (105 to 115 degrees)
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 taablespoons vegetable oil
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded Monterey Jack cheese
4 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted
1\4 cup chopped fresh parsley
3 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme or 3\4 teaspoon dried thyme leaves, crushed

To proof yeast, sprinkle yeast and sugar over warm water in small bowl; stir until yeast is dissolved. Let stand 5 minutes or until mixture is bubbly. Combine flour and salt in food processor* With food processor running, add yeast mixture and oil through feed tube. Process until mixture forms dough that leaves side of food processor. If dough is too dry, add 1 to 2 tablespoons water. If dough is too wet, add 1 to 2 tablespoons additional flour until dough leaves sides of bowl. Dough will be sticky. Place dough in a large greased bowl. Turn dough over so that top gets greased. Cover with towel; let rise in warm place about 1 hour or until doubled in bulk. 

Punch down dough. Flour hands slightly. Knead cheese into dough on lightly floured surface until evenly distributed. Cover with towel; let rest 10 minutes.

Grease loaf pan; set aside. Combine butter, parsley, and thyme in small bowl. Roll out dough into 8x6-inch rectangle with lightly floured rolling pin. Cut dough into 48 squares with pizza cutter. Shape each square into a ball. Dip into parsley mixture. Place balls in prepared pan. Cover with towel; let rise in warm place about 45 minutes or until doubled in bulk.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Bake 35-40 minutes or until top is golden brown and loaf sounds hollow when tapped. Immediately remove from pan; cool on wire rack 30 minutes. Serve warm. Store leftover bread in refrigerator. Makes 1 loaf.

* To prepare with electric mixer: Proof yeast as directed. Beat yeast mixture, 1 and half cups flour, salt, and oil in large bowl with mixer at low speed until blended, scraping down side of bowl once. Increase speed to medium; beat 2 minutes. Stir in enough additional flour, about 1 cup, to make soft dough. Turn dough onto lightly floured surface; faltten slightly. Knead dough about 5 minutes or until smooth and elastic; adding half cup more flour to prevent sticking if necessary. Shape dough into a ball. Proceed as directed.

Good luck! But, I warn you... after you taste homemade bread, you will never want store-bought bread again! Tip: you can knit or do other things while the dough is rising.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So many hardships this week. I wish for everyone a peaceful, easy weekend.
Hugs to all.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Morning all, 9 am in Chi-town. It's the beginning of Taste of Chicago, for anyone making a visit to our beautiful city. Huge outdoor fair on the lakefront, where you can taste all the wonderful eats our city offers. tho I probably won't go. It's my hubby's BD today so we will go out to dinner my treat. also this weekend had the Midwest Fiber and Folk Art fair in Grayslake. Bought some new yarn, a linen and 1100 yds. of silk multicolored on one skein. this is now a serious addition, I mean addiction. interesting that one letter turns a good word into a bad one. for anyone interested in this fair website: www fiberandfolk.com have a great weekend everyone, we finally have some sun. Diane


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - have you ever thought of writing a book about all you have done - it sounds like you have led and exciting and interesging life thus far. bet it would make good reading.
> 
> sam
> \
> ...


i agree with you sam i'd read that one for sure. even be willing to pay full price for it lol


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hello fellow kps. great tea party so far, i have caught up on the party,but other stuff willhave to wait till later. sister in hosp. many problems, trying to get her into a rehab, need to see if we can get her cat "raisen" to my moms till she can come home, should be interesting. last night us and 3 other couples who have been friends for yrs. got together. our menu was creamy tacos, fresh salsa, turkey dip, and tons of desserts. wow was i stuffed, the guys went to den to watch old john wayne movies, and we girls, played phase 10, and caught up on everything. one person is my cousin, but like my sister, the other two have been friends for 36 yrs. so we have such fun. nothing like old friends who really know and care for you. 
i have to brag, i finished my first hat, i really didn't care if i could wear it or not, just wanted to do one, sis in law helped with the last with the double circular needle thing, i think i can do it again, i gave it to my cousin for her grand daughter. i am currently while i am sitting at the hosp. working on dish clothes for gifts. i am going to fix chicken spagetti for the wkend thanks for the recipe. mother in law just had knee surgery so we are sorta in the pack caring for her also. life goes on.
Bonnie, i am so sorry about your dogs being poisoned. we have went through this with our first sheltie, someone threw something into our yard, i guess because she barked a lot, although she was a house dog, when she was outside she was hyper, so that was so scairy. we didn't loose her but went through this 2 times with her, thanks to someone. i love animals and can't stand the thought of anyone being mean or abusing any creature. i hope the other pup pulls through. well, i must grab the knitting bag and head to the hosp. so enjoy the tea party, and i will catch up later. my sweetie, went this morn to the mens prayer breakfast and brought me home mc d's sausage biscuit and ahhhhh some iced mocha latte. absolutly my fav. just the kick start i needed. everyone have a great day. love, love, love this party. thanks dave for gathering us up. later


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Greetings all...it's about 10:30 AM on the southern shores of Lake Erie. Wow...is it cold! Cloudy and very cool....not the end of June weather we expect. We have a house full of family & friends....slowly waking up, getting ready for breakfast. Today we are having Zip Lock Omelets. Everyone gets his/her own omelet creation and all are done at the same time. Yummy, too! I'm usually the cook for the crew, so haven't been able to knit too much, but hope to soon. My fingers are "itchy". Later going back to Chicago for a few days and then back out here to prepare for my niece's bridal shower. Not so much a shower as a feed fest for the 2 families to meet each other. Lots of fun expected. Hope I can check in enough to keep up this weekend. The pages add up quickly!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Morning one and all, No time to read, darn it. I'm running off to pay a bill, mail a package and make a 2 hour drive in 1 hour 45 minutes for a purse party I don't want to attend much. Can't buy a purse(don't want to either), and its only because its my best friend's birthday. Next year, I'm hosting a wine and cheese/dessert party for her. Both recipes at the top of page 7 look great, I'll have to copy them this week. You guys may be getting something started here. I'm going to have to work them into another blog. Just not until the play is over. Phew, deep breath and off I go to try to make it to Grand Rapids by 1, its 10:50 here in Clare. Have a great Tea Party, will catch up on posts tomorrow evening. 
Tanya


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

hi everyone it is 4.30pm here have just up after working night shift.hoping to finish lace cardigan this weekend.then start hello kitty .the sun has decided to come out at last fed up with all the rain.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Today: Color hair, do laundry and iron (gasp) for housewarming party this afternoon, start salad for houswarming party, get gas for car, drive to Pier 1 to pick up housewarming gift, come home, wrap HW gift (lots and lots of candles), finish salad, pack car with gift & salad (and knitting, of course), drive to nail salon to get nails done, go to HW party.

Party's at 4 pm, it is now 10 am. I have done my hair, started laundry, started salad, and now I'm here, drinking tea. Is there any hope for me? Someone, please boot me off. Time's a-wasting! (except no time is wasted on the forum!). HELP ME!


----------



## graybird21 (Jan 26, 2011)

What is maelindes pizza soup? Where do I find the Recipe for it it sounds very good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

graybird21 said:


> What is maelindes pizza soup? Where do I find the Recipe for it it sounds very good.


I believe the recipe was posted in last week's tea party.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

SHCooper...does your bat catching son ever visit Carlsbad, NM? Large groups of bats live in the caves and fly out in swarms in the evening. There is even a Breakfast with the Bats occasion. We New Mexicans will celebrate any and everything!


----------



## Dmarie (Apr 9, 2011)

Good Morning from MO. Coffee in hand and ready to finish my lap blanket. HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY, EVENING, AFTERNOON, ETC. PEACE AND GOD BLESS. dmarie.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

His travels center around Ohio, Virginia, West Virginia and western PA. 

This is his 2nd summer on the job. He graduated from college in May and wants to go to grad school but plans to work for the year between for more experience and to be sure what he wants to focus on in his studies. Imagine my surprise last summer when he told me he had a job that required $300 in rabies shots that were not covered by our insurance plan! His employer reimbursed the expense, though. Now I just tell folks that I am Batman's mom.


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

Spoken like a true knitter, Dave! I just got back home to New Jersey from New Hampshire, Buffalo, NY and Niagara Falls. Took the baby (16 yrs , my oldest 37) to New Hampshire for Horn Camp two weeks ago, picked her up last Saturday and drove to Niagara Falls for a little R&R. Captured on film a window washer who got stuck in a basket cleaning windows on the observation tower at the Maid of the Mist and shut down Maid of the mist for the rest of the day. Tried sponge candy for the first time and experienced delictable culinary treats throughout New Hampshire, Vermont and New York. Of course, finished a knitting project on the trip despite doing all of the driving.... NO... I didn't knit while I was driving. I knitted round wash clothes, face towels, little round make-up removers and a little crocheted lace draw string bag to store and wash the make-up removers. About five years ago I began a new tradition in my family that Christmas gifts must be hand-made, not purchased; it was such a nice relief that I extended that to all of my friends too. I tell them if they don't want to make something that's find but don't "purchase" anything for me. So... knitting, crocheting, crafting, painting is a year round must for me. My adult children have enjoyed the monitary relief and it has made Christmas very memorable for all. Anyway... cooking salmon with veggies in alfredo sauce over pasta tonight. I am a single mom, so I am only cooking for my 16 yr old an myself. I usually cook for two nights and freeze one night. Tomorrow I will defrost previously made stew with strawberry fields salad. I am originally from Louisiana so I drink ice tea all day, every day.... a gallon or so. Thank you Dave for hosting and you delictable recipes! God bless you all!



FireballDave said:


> Hope you make a steady recovery, Ingrid, it's possibly a warning to take things easy and not rush around. More time to knit with a pot of tea beside you.
> 
> Dave[/quote


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> SHCooper...does your bat catching son ever visit Carlsbad, NM? Large groups of bats live in the caves and fly out in swarms in the morning. There is even a Breakfast with the Bats occation. We New Mexicans will celebrate any and everything!


Do the bats there have issues with the white nose syndrome? That breaks my heart...now when you visit a lot of caves, you have to disinfect shoes when you come out (they did this at Mammoth Cave when were there a few weeks ago). Bats are awesome and so helpful to humans!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Love that - Batman's mom!!!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ragdoll said:
> 
> 
> > SHCooper...does your bat catching son ever visit Carlsbad, NM? Large groups of bats live in the caves and fly out in swarms in the morning. There is even a Breakfast with the Bats occation. We New Mexicans will celebrate any and everything!
> ...


White nose is a serious problem everywhere he's been....... even at home we have fewer bats than we did a few years ago. Without bats, I am even more of a feeding zone for the mosquitoes. I have come to love bats despite their resemblance to mice, which I do not appreciate moving into my house!

PA is expected to have a study on the disease this Fall and Brian hopes to play a part in the study.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

This is a Little Brown that son Brian caught in May. The bat doesn't look happy and Brian has been bitten several times ... the reason for those expensive rabies shots!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow knitters and crocheters from June Gloomy So Cal. We did have a few days of hot, sunny weather, but now back to june gloom, which I prefer anyway. 

Last night I pressed something on the computer and my screen was turned 180 degrees. TUrned the thing off hoping it would correct itself. It did not. This a.m. after spending a scary maybe 15 minutes, I finally fixed it. I still don't know what I did to cause it, and I hope I never do it again.

My almost 12 year old granson graduated from elementary school on Thurs. That makes 2 who are now middle schoolers and 2 who are in elementary school. Next year my little ones will be in the same class.

Finished the scarf for my SF (special friend) and gave it to him, but forgot to take a pix. But I'll see him tonite and take one then.

Now on to those coasters for my sister. Rummaging around my stash, I found a little less than one ball of a perfectly colored red and green wool that I'll use and supplement with the green I purchased last week in SLO. Now I know how I end up with such a huge stash. 

Have a greet weekend everyone


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> White nose is a serious problem everywhere he's been....... even at home we have fewer bats than we did a few years ago. Without bats, I am even more of a feeding zone for the mosquitoes. I have come to love bats despite their resemblance to mice, which I do not appreciate moving into my house!
> 
> PA is expected to have a study on the disease this Fall and Brian hopes to play a part in the study.


I was afraid it was spreading.  We used to have a bat house on our back building and watching them come out at night was fantastic. I'd cheer them on and wish them a great buggy feast! I hope they do find a way to help, and I hope does get to be a part of it.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

This is a Little Brown that son Brian caught in May. The bat doesn't look happy and Brian has been bitten several times ... the reason for those expensive rabies shots!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Sorry to post bat pics 2x. The first wasn't posting so I added the 2nd and hit post again and got both. Oops!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it's 11:15am up here in Ontario Canada. just got caught up on all the posts. i thought today was suppose to be a sunny day finally after 2 days of non stop heavy rains. oh well. i hope and pray for healing for everyone that is suffering or taking care of someone who is not well. sorry to hear of your babies being poisoned. i cant understand why anyone would do something like that how cruel and heartless. i will never understand people. hubby just left for the neighbours. now to actually get the energy to do laundry and make cookies with little one like i promised. school is officially done for him on Wednesday. not sure how i will keep him busy all summer. now waiting on a phone call to see if i get the job which will start on Tuesday. i pray i get the job we really need the money right now. plus hopefully it will help us to be able to turn some things around. like if i have to work then hubby will have to look after little one so hopefully by having to look after little one it will help him not focus on being so sick and will help him heal some. hubby was diagnosed less than a year ago with Lupus. hes had a lot of flare ups lately. we did get some good news though. he went to Emerge yesterday because a spot he had on his thigh was causing way to much pain. when he saw the skin specialist ( that is his new skin specialist ). he said that its not right so he is going to refer him to another specialist that only deals with Lupus patients. Thank you God for small mercies. he also said (the skin specialist that is) that what he is taking right now needs to be increased. which is a good thing. so hopefully he will be hearing from his family doctor sometime this week so he can get the new higher dose. I'm just hopeing that if he has to take care of little one while I'm at work it will help to change his focus. all i can do now is pray for remission. which can happen any time or can never happen at all. what i have read on Lupus is that it can take 10 years for treatment to work but then even after that long it may never happen. all we can do now is wait and pray.
thank you all for allowing me to get this off my chest. thank you also for all the prayers i know that will come his way. i am so humbled by you all.
well as i said before i do need to get some house work done now. 
hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun.
Andrea from Ontario


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all! Almost noon here in CT, watching tennis and reading tea party entries. I have copied the recipes and enjoying the posts. Particularly that I am not the only one who gets stumped with "What to Work on???" I have Soooo many things i want to make. I still have the same 2-1/2 rows to finish on the shawl, work on 2nd half of front for a cardigan, and a whole Bunch of patterns to begin. Right now I am feeling confused about what to attack, LOL! Too many choices... I end up getting nothing done! Hope you all have a super day!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> His travels center around Ohio, Virginia, West Virginia and western PA.
> 
> This is his 2nd summer on the job. He graduated from college in May and wants to go to grad school but plans to work for the year between for more experience and to be sure what he wants to focus on in his studies. Imagine my surprise last summer when he told me he had a job that required $300 in rabies shots that were not covered by our insurance plan! His employer reimbursed the expense, though. Now I just tell folks that I am Batman's mom.


little one thinks that's cute how you call your self Batman's mom


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon from Ohio. Its sunny out and my DH promised me we would take a ride on the Harley .I just helped him get a semi truck ready to drive. It was so dirty inside. I think that is worth a trip to some yarn shop,maybe in Toledo I'm having a cup of coffee with a chocolate mint melted in and flavored with hazelnut cream..Yumm! Have a great weekend. PS I enjoy reading all the posts on these "tea parties." Good job Dave.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello all. It's 10:15 on a Saturday morning in Central Alberta.I am on phone duty as one of my v olunteer jobs, so I have to stay indoors until midnight. Believe me, it isn't really a hardship to stay inside today. We have had a miserable spring and summer here and it doesn't look like it will improve anytime soon. 
I was up early to get my housework done, so that I could get back to my knitting. I have one pair of fingerless mitts/gloves done and working on the second one of the nextpair. These are a popular fasion statement with the high school gfirls here. The first pair went to a friends teenage daughter, who all of a sudden is my BF  The ones now on the needles are for my GD in Eastern Canada. I have started on page three of the five pages of the Summerflies shawl. It is my first attempt at lacy knitting, and I am really enjoying it. Dishcloths are always nearby when I get weary from counting every stitch in the shawl pattern. 
I had a look around for supper makings, and found a package of raw shrimp, so it will be a stir fryof veggies and shrimp, and either ramen noodles or rice. 
Thanks Dave for the parsnip recipie. A number of years ago my DH and I grew parsnips and left them in the garden over the winter. When the ground thawed in the spring, we dug them and they were as sweet as honey. They go good with carrots, and I usually would put them in the oven with a but of butter and oil and seasoning. About a half hour before eatinthem, pour a bit of maple syrup over them and when they come ot of the oven they are "to die for". 
Cheers everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon all. Saturday 12:30 pm in Connecticut. Company is here from Albuquerque & I am exhausted from all the running around trying to fit everything in before they leave. Going to go to the Danbury Train Museum today. B.I.L. is a train nut. Got chicken stewing in tomato sauce in the crock pot. Received my new acrylic interchangeables from Knit Picks the other day & have hubby's sweater on them & I am in heaven. My arthritic fingers no longer hurt as the needles are flexible & feel good. The clearness of the needles is a little off putting, but, the knitting is still easy on them. I recommend them highly!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My theory is that all week long we push ourselves to work, work, work and by the weekend or holiday we finally let our guard down and wham...fatigue or whatever hits us.
Prior to retiring I would put in 12-15 hour work days and by the weekend when I could relax or do something fun I would just collapse in exhaustion.



rosaposa13 said:


> Been beautiful weather here this weekend, Saturday arvo now. I have been really run off my feet looking after dear old Dad, he has been so sick, he is so fit that it shocked us all. I think he is on the mend now finally got him to eat a piece of toast and cup of water. I will make some chicken noodle soup for his dinner and hope he is better soon. I have washed 5 full loads of clothes from him now and still going...poor Dad. Going to doctors to make sure he is Ok.
> 
> Here's a question for you all why to people get ill when it is after hours or on public holidays or on Sunday ????
> 
> Waiting for your theories.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi From MI. It's 12:45 pm here. I am sitting outside for a yard sale in our mobile home park. not too many people so I am here at the tea party. I have had a cold for about 3 weeks. Today it is warm & sunny. Yesterday it was cold & damp out. I am still working on the baby afghan on the knitting board. I am also working on an afghan for my neice Ashley. I have froged it 3 times since last Friday. I am drinking my usual bottle of water. I have not decided what to make for dinner.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good morning from NM! I started reading this hours ago, and have finally come to the last "known" page, so here is my tea party 2 cents.

I'm wishing all of you with rain to send it to us! We are in such a dry spell it is record breaking. Seems like there are fires all over NM. It is scary to live in the mountains during this kind of drought. Just a spark from anything can set a forest to blaze. I have quite a sweeping view of the mountains and valleys within about 7 miles, and I feel like a forest ranger....always scanning the area for smoke.

Still working on my cardigan. Just finished the 1st sleeve a couple of hours ago. It is going to be beautiful! Can hardly wait to post so y'all can give me your feedback and boost my ego!

Worked in health care for 35 years here in NM, and everything said so fare is SO true! We just wait until we fall apart these days. Not good. I wish everyone and their loved ones (yes, of course that includes pets! ) better health and rest.

Had a picnic dinner with a bunch of friends as the Zoo in Albuquerque last night. Saw James Cotton (blues harpist). He was awesome, and will be 76 next week. He was awesome! So many performers have difficult with our altitude, and last nights temps were over 100 in day, and cooled down to the 80s after sunset. All in all...wonderful day and evening!

Now down to some serious "nothing." I can do nothing better than anything! Actually doing "nothing" usually consists of knitting, reading and napping!

Be well, be at peace. I'll see what y'all are up to a little later today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My partner doesn't understand sometimes how I can be so tired at the end of the week (I work at home). I say work is work, no matter where I am.


----------



## Dizmond Lil (May 4, 2011)

Do you make Armenian Shis-ka-bob? I miss my dad's. I make it sometime but its not the same.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello to fellow KPers! It is 1:00 p.m. EST in Georgia, USA.
I got a late start catching up on all the KP news this tea party. Love all the recipes this week. Can't say I've ever eaten parsnip or rhubarb; what are they like? 

I've spent the morning unloading a wall size bookcase of books (of course) and now the knick knacks have to go. I'm once again shifting rooms around to turn my sewing area (which is a glassed in porch) into a bedroom for my 14 yr old grandson. I'm more than happy to do it but goodness I'm running out of places to put "THINGS" and will have to purge a lot; send it to goodwill/salvation army and perhaps have a yard sale. Overall, it is a good thing though. I know I have too much sentimental stuff/furniture and just need to get rid of it. Still it is hard to let go some of the things like the china cabinets my dad built. Oh well...what is most important is my daughter and grandchildren (5) to have a place to live comfortably with me. I wouldn't trade this time with them for anything. 

Have been working on my cardigan I began in May (I'm a slow knitter) and am finally seeing the possibility of completing it sometime soon. It is my first sweater; will post pictures once completed. Went to dr on Friday and will be having surgery on my hands (left first, then right) in a few weeks so I definitely want to get this finished. 

Love the tea party...hope all are well and/or gettng well...including pets!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> I've spent the morning unloading a wall size bookcase of books (of course) and now the knick knacks have to go.


Oh, not necessarily "of course," my dear...I have yarn, gourds, feathers, and other craft supplies crammed into one of my bookcases (leaving the books double stacked on another!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a favor to ask of fellow KPers. My youngest is competing for various college scholarships. One of these requires votes from folks that have facebook. If any of you would, please go to the following link and vote for her. She is an honors student and next year will be her senior year in high school. Since DH has been out of work and my health issues any scholarships she can earn will be a help towards college. She intends to major in telemedia communications along with music business. Thanks to any inclined to vote! Here is the link: http://apps.facebook.com/testscorephoto/contests/128133/voteable_entries/24185155?ogn=facebook


----------



## Peg Grassley (Jun 18, 2011)

Just 12:20 PM here in Iowa, sounds good to mre. Will have to find parsnips and give it a try. Thanks so much. We find many varied items here, I loove it! Peg.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Settleg, I voted! My youngest is in college, too, so I know what you mean!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> it's 11:15am up here in Ontario Canada. just got caught up on all the posts. i thought today was suppose to be a sunny day finally after 2 days of non stop heavy rains. oh well. i hope and pray for healing for everyone that is suffering or taking care of someone who is not well. sorry to hear of your babies being poisoned. i cant understand why anyone would do something like that how cruel and heartless. i will never understand people. hubby just left for the neighbours. now to actually get the energy to do laundry and make cookies with little one like i promised. school is officially done for him on Wednesday. not sure how i will keep him busy all summer. now waiting on a phone call to see if i get the job which will start on Tuesday. i pray i get the job we really need the money right now. plus hopefully it will help us to be able to turn some things around. like if i have to work then hubby will have to look after little one so hopefully by having to look after little one it will help him not focus on being so sick and will help him heal some. hubby was diagnosed less than a year ago with Lupus. hes had a lot of flare ups lately. we did get some good news though. he went to Emerge yesterday because a spot he had on his thigh was causing way to much pain. when he saw the skin specialist ( that is his new skin specialist ). he said that its not right so he is going to refer him to another specialist that only deals with Lupus patients. Thank you God for small mercies. he also said (the skin specialist that is) that what he is taking right now needs to be increased. which is a good thing. so hopefully he will be hearing from his family doctor sometime this week so he can get the new higher dose. I'm just hopeing that if he has to take care of little one while I'm at work it will help to change his focus. all i can do now is pray for remission. which can happen any time or can never happen at all. what i have read on Lupus is that it can take 10 years for treatment to work but then even after that long it may never happen. all we can do now is wait and pray.
> thank you all for allowing me to get this off my chest. thank you also for all the prayers i know that will come his way. i am so humbled by you all.
> well as i said before i do need to get some house work done now.
> hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun.
> Andrea from Ontario


My sympathy and prayers for everyone who isn't feeling well and/or have loved ones suffering. Blessings on those who have beloved four-legged babies that are not doing well and to you who had to have one of your babies put to sleep. I'm sure your pet will be waiting across the "Rainbow Bridge" to greet you with love when you pass on.
Hugs to you all,
June


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!!!



Sorlenna said:


> Settleg, I voted! My youngest is in college, too, so I know what you mean!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

It is 11:30 a.m. in southern Utah USA. I, too, wish you would send us some rain. It was 107 degrees here yesterday.
I found Knitting Paradise this past week, and it is becoming my favorite site. I am sorry to hear about everyone who is sick and/or has relatives who are ill. I am also happy to hear about all the births/baptisms/confirmations. You are all in my prayers.
I am retired and wonder how I ever found time to work. I volunteer at my church's thrift store, and I love doing it (although sometimes some of the customers can drive us nuts!) Most of knitting is for charity--I knit a lot of baby things for our local Doctor's Free Clinic.
I printed out the Summer Flies scarf pattern. Thank you so much. I've found a lot of patterns on this site already! I am currently working on the Easy Lace Scarf from Knitters Review http://www.knittersreview.com/print.asp?article=/review/profile/020704_a.asp#scarf
Here's wishing everyone a fabulous day whatever you do!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello to fellow KPers! It is 1:00 p.m. EST in Georgia, USA.
> I got a late start catching up on all the KP news this tea party. Love all the recipes this week. Can't say I've ever eaten parsnip or rhubarb; what are they like?
> 
> I've spent the morning unloading a wall size bookcase of books (of course) and now the knick knacks have to go. I'm once again shifting rooms around to turn my sewing area (which is a glassed in porch) into a bedroom for my 14 yr old grandson. I'm more than happy to do it but goodness I'm running out of places to put "THINGS" and will have to purge a lot; send it to goodwill/salvation army and perhaps have a yard sale. Overall, it is a good thing though. I know I have too much sentimental stuff/furniture and just need to get rid of it. Still it is hard to let go some of the things like the china cabinets my dad built. Oh well...what is most important is my daughter and grandchildren (5) to have a place to live comfortably with me. I wouldn't trade this time with them for anything.
> ...


I will definitely keep you in my prayers praying that you will have a pain free and quick recovery. I've never had surgery on my arthritic hands--well, did have carpal tunnel surgery on left wrist about 9 yrs ago. I had a hip replacement two years ago and had a PAIN FREE recovery. I told my dr. he was a miracle worker. No one will believe me when I say I had no pain immediately after the operation. 
I hope yours is the same.
June


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - have you ever thought of writing a book about all you have done - it sounds like you have led and exciting and interesging life thus far. bet it would make good reading.
> ...


How about just writing your memoir? I'm sure The Lad would enjoy it.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Yarn Lady,

Keep your chin up. We are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Things can only get better.

Hugs,
PaulaZ.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Here's a question for you all why to people get ill when it is after hours or on public holidays or on Sunday ????
> 
> Waiting for your theories.


I don't have an answer for you, but the same thing seems to happen to hubby and me. We seem to spend more time in ERs than in the doctor's office.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel that I'm blessed even though I've had to have something replaced or repaired every year for the last couple of years. I haven't had a cold in 8 yrs and get a flu shot every year so I don't have that to worry about. My blood pressure is MOSTLY under control with medicine. And even though I have arthritis, I look forward to very day!
Blessings on you all.
June


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello from Maine. This tea party idea is interesting. I've enjoyed reading the comments, recipes and seeing people's creative knitting ideas. I didn't find any intro to how it works exactly......Am a relatively new knitter but, am fascinated with the creativity, colors, yarn types......and all the incredible things people have made/are working on.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the summerfly scarf pattern?
> 
> have been waiting all week for this weekends tea party - i always look forward to it. am trying to finish up a round washcloth after frogging several times - i am on the last section.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to knit a round washcloth?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The sun has come out and it's a really nice golden evening here, just South of London. I'm feeling lazy, so here's a very easy dinner dish, that can be adapted with whatever you have to hand:

*Salmon with Oven-Roasted Vegetables*
_Serves: 4
Preheat oven to 375degF/185degC/Gas Regulo 5_

_Ingredients:_
4 carrots, peeled and cut into chunks
2 leeks, washed and thickly sliced
2 red onions, peeled and cut into wedges
2 red peppers, peeled, cored and cut into chunks
2 tbsp olive oil
dried chilli flakes
2 lemons, cut into wedges
6 garlic cloves, roughly chopped
Grinding of sea salt and black pepper, to taste
4 salmon fillets

Put all the vegetables, garlic and lemons in a large bowl, drizzle with the oil and mix so everything is coated. Divide between individual oven-proof dishes, season to taste and sprinkle a good pinch of the chilli flakes over each.

Put dishes into the oven to roast for 45 minutes. Give each dish a good stir. Lightly oil each salmon fillet and lay them on top of the vegetables and return to the oven for 10-15 minutes or until the fish is cooked.

Serve with boiled new potatoes.

_I sometimes add a courgette (zucchini) cut into chunks and/or fresh green beans cut into 2" (5cm) lengths, it very much depends on what I have to hand, fresh cauliflower florets are good too.

This is a very adaptable dish and also works well with cod, haddock, hoki, and brilliantly with swordfish steaks although you may have to adjust the cooking time depending on the size of the fillet or steak._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> Is it possible to knit a round washcloth?


Why not? Just work until it's the size you need.  I've made lots of round potholders and hot pads, so it seems perfectly reasonable that one could do a round washcloth.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The sun has come out and it's a really nice golden evening here, just South of London. I'm feeling lazy, so here's a very easy dinner dish, that can be adapted with whatever you have to hand:
> 
> *Salmon with Oven-Roasted Vegetables*
> _Serves: 4
> ...


I really wish my daughter wasn't allergic to seafood. This sounds delicious!!
June


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm a beginner knitter so I guess I'll need a pattern. I can't picture in my mind how you would go about it.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> I'm a beginner knitter so I guess I'll need a pattern. I can't picture in my mind how you would go about it.


Here's one: http://www.mielkesfarm.com/dishclth.htm


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> I'm a beginner knitter so I guess I'll need a pattern. I can't picture in my mind how you would go about it.


Look at the top of the page and you'll see "search". Click on that and enter Petal dishcloth. Someone had posted a link that showed a round dishcloth.
Also if you'll google knitted dishcloth, it will bring up lots of sites with free patterns and there are lots of round ones out there. Hope this helps.
June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

LizzyM try this one - you can also cast on 23 stitches for a larger one - you just add the number of tows to knit in each repeatl.
Picot Swirl Cloth
Size: 7 ½ inches
Materials:
Worsted weight cotton yarn
Size 7 knitting needles
Darning needle
Notes:
Slip stitches: as if to knit.
Picot edging: Add one stitch then bind it off using the knitting-on method at the beginning of Rows 2 said:


> http://www.knittinghelp.com/[/URL] assume you are at the beginning a project, so just ignore the part about beginning with a slip knot and proceed from there. Its currently the 4th video on the basic techniques/cast on page.
> 
> CO 16 stitches leaving 12 inches of yarn for drawing in the center of the cloth.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

foothills of the smoky mountains is a web site you should visit - they have other patterns. that is where this one came from.



thewren said:


> LizzyM try this one - you can also cast on 23 stitches for a larger one - you just add the number of tows to knit in each repeatl.
> Picot Swirl Cloth
> Size: 7 ½ inches
> Materials:
> ...


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks a bunch to all of you. After reading the pattern, it makes sense to me.


----------



## ladyhil (Feb 1, 2011)

Just printed the scarff pattern have a couple of trips coming up should be a great take a long project.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I really wish my daughter wasn't allergic to seafood. This sounds delicious!!
> June


That's easy to solve, because it's all in individual dishes, make your daughter's with a skinned chicken breast fillet or ostrich steak for about 20 minutes. They both go well with this mix of vegetables, it really is adaptable and very healthy.

Dave


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I finely got it all read. It is time for me. Good afternoon from the Carolinas. Beautiful out side about 86 degrees. I have been under the weather all week will not say it was sinus but do not know. I have not been hungry all week but I am now reading all the food post. I am tring to finish up a couple of project. One dish cloth. Two hats. Then a pray shawl. Doing a lot of frogging. My heart goes out to my KP friends who have love one sick or they themselfs are not well. My prays are with them that will be having surgery in the up coming week. I want to extend my sympathy to the family who had thier dogs poison. I am not a jew but love the word Shalom, which has many defination but one is May Peace be with you. Drinking water. Thank for being there. Thank you Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The sun has come out and it's a really nice golden evening here, just South of London. I'm feeling lazy, so here's a very easy dinner dish, that can be adapted with whatever you have to hand:
> 
> *Salmon with Oven-Roasted Vegetables*
> _Serves: 4
> ...


Oooooh there you go Dave with one of your wonderful, wonderful dishes!!!! This is a winner for sure.

I am trying to eat as healthy as I can. My powdered coffee creamer has to go out the window. I looked at the ingredients!! They are horrible. :evil: First there is sugar, OK not so bad and then we have vegetable oil hydrogenated coconut or palm kernel then we have hydrogenbated soybean oil and sodium caseinate (don't they use that in paint?) and sodium this and that. Now I see what you mean Dave for calling them "The palace of hell"). :twisted:

I am finishing up on a hooded sweater for a toddler in light blue. No pockets. They really don't need a pocket. It is done with a dark blue edging. I hope to post real soon. The pattern is in a magazine but I decided on the edging.

And thank you for having the Knitting Tea Party for another week-end.

Enjoy your races.:-D 
Mary in VT


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spent the morning at the ball field - my grandson's last tball game - they don't keep score which is good - and they can only go one base at a time - which is good since everyone would be making home runs - they need a bit more skill in picking up the ball. but it is fun to watch them. ayden is the smallest and the youngest - just five - but he loves to play baseball and so does his dad and younger brother - so the back yard is a ball field most of the time.

finished a round dishcloth last evening - turned out well i thought. i need to work on my afghan before i start anything new - except maybe another dishcloth - i have a new pattern i want to try.

speaking of patterns - i need to quit collecting them - downloading and printing them off. i have enough patterns for various stuff that would take several life times to knit. they are so tempting though - i want to knit them all. found a knitted hooded sweatshirt that i would like to do in wool for the coming winter. also a hooded cardigan that i want to do in wool or cotton.

one of these days i do need to bomb out the house.

i so enjoy reading all of your comments - i'm sending lots of warm thoughts and positive energy to everyone with special thoughts for those of you that are ill, careworn and watching over a pet. i think anyone who would do that to an animal should be strung up on the nearest tree.

sam


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just caught up on some more of the posts...seems like there are some dark clouds over our collective heads..both literally and figuritively. I pray that things start going better for us all and am thrilled hear the good news out there---keep it coming.
> 
> We survived the tornado last Tuesday and lost power for 24 hours. We have plenty of trees down but luckily with a portable generator and chain saw, we got through the worst of it. Nothing hit the house, but our neighbor's tree landed on their car..lots of clean up, but glad that no one was hurt and life moves on.
> 
> ...


Love and prayers to you all in your situation, especially your daughter. 
Even though the clouds are dark. The sun is always shining above them. You sound a positive lady! Hope all goes well with the correct pain management.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Chicken spaghetti is sounding pretty good right now...made that a while back, but it's pretty hot for cooking anything at all (should be 100 or so today). Well, I still have time to think about it, but I think the oven is off limits for today!


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Your recipe sounds wonderful. I love salmon but, have always cooked the veggies separate. I'll have to give this a try. Thank you for the recipe!

newkntr


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

voted!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDaveI've always liked parsnips said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of crisps, my younger son has a small vegetable garden. He includes white turnips and his wife makes french-fried turnips. I don't know what they taste like, but he won't eat them. Ha! I like french-fried sweet potatoes, though.
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Chicken spaghetti is sounding pretty good right now...made that a while back, but it's pretty hot for cooking anything at all (should be 100 or so today). Well, I still have time to think about it, but I think the oven is off limits for today!


Hey from the East Mountains! I was in town all day yesterday taking care of my grandson. It was showing 103 where they live! Good grief!!! Even the sand in the sandbox was too hot to play in! We have a bit of relief up here, but still in the upper 80's. We don't have any air conditioning or swamp cooling, but usually a breeze. "Step away from the oven...." words to live by right now! The closest I'll get to cooking is making calibasitas. Can handle the stove top for now....just need to thaw and peel some chile (still have some frozen from last season). There is a growers market at UNMH on Wednesdays that my husband is involved with, and he brings me fresh veggies every Wednesday afternoon. This week it was beautiful green/yellow squash, so gotta have calibasitas! Also some beautiful white baby turnips, golden beets, and beautiful carrots!
There are some really great participants this year.

For those who don't understand "New Mexico" speak...calibasitas is:
fresh corn, zucchini or summer squash, onions and green chile all cooked together with salt/pepper to taste, and amount of ingredients also to taste. Some people melt cheddar cheese on top too. An awesome dish! I use the leftovers (if any) in an omelet for another meal later in the week.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I, too, love salmon. My brother makes a white sauce with leeks to go with it but I can't get the recipe from him. I like to rub maple syrup into the salmon and sprinkle with herbs. I use whatever fancies at the moment but always include dill, then bake in oven. Sorry I can't give more details but I've been living with my brother being a nanny to my nephew for the last 7 years and haven't been cooking. Moving back home in August and will have to get back in the cookin' groove again. Then I can be more specific. If you want to try this use very little maple syrup, just enough to dampen the salmon. There should be no syrup puddles.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi from WI. I have been visiting the site for about a month.
this is my first tea party.I am learning from each of you. This
is such a homey site. I am happy to meet each of you as I read 
the discussions. The project pictures you post are lovely. Its
good to find like minded people.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken spaghetti is sounding pretty good right now...made that a while back, but it's pretty hot for cooking anything at all (should be 100 or so today). Well, I still have time to think about it, but I think the oven is off limits for today!
> ...


Just gotta make some of that. Sounds absolutely delish!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I will definitely keep you in my prayers praying that you will have a pain free and quick recovery. I've never had surgery on my arthritic hands--well, did have carpal tunnel surgery on left wrist about 9 yrs ago. I had a hip replacement two years ago and had a PAIN FREE recovery. I told my dr. he was a miracle worker. No one will believe me when I say I had no pain immediately after the operation. 
I hope yours is the same.
June[/quote]

June, you and my husband must have something in common. He had open heart surgery the end of February and never complained of pain - because he didn't have any. I'm sure they must have given him something intravenously the first few days, but he never took a pain killer by mouth. We told his surgeon that he is a miracle worker, also. Somehow, the surgery cured his snoring, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jacki said:


> calibasitas is:
> fresh corn, zucchini or summer squash, onions and green chile all cooked together with salt/pepper to taste, and amount of ingredients also to taste. Some people melt cheddar cheese on top too. An awesome dish! I use the leftovers (if any) in an omelet for another meal later in the week.


OH, if only I had the ingredients for that! We use those little roundish green Mexican squashes when we can get them...too good! I was thinking stir fry--cook it quick and turn off the burner. Ha! I don't "believe" in air conditioning myself--grew up without it and generally freeze when we spend too much time in an air conditioned environment. Personally, I think it makes people less tolerant of heat, which in my book, isn't good. Ah well. To each his own (I do understand some people need it for health reasons), but as long as I can do without, I will. Our cooler doesn't really do anything except run up the bill, anyway. :roll:


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

LLKay said:


> I, too, love salmon. My brother makes a white sauce with leeks to go with it but I can't get the recipe from him. I like to rub maple syrup into the salmon and sprinkle with herbs. I use whatever fancies at the moment but always include dill, then bake in oven. Sorry I can't give more details but I've been living with my brother being a nanny to my nephew for the last 7 years and haven't been cooking. Moving back home in August and will have to get back in the cookin' groove again. Then I can be more specific. If you want to try this use very little maple syrup, just enough to dampen the salmon. There should be no syrup puddles.


I too love salmon. I usually make a creamy zucchini dish with dill that really goes well with the salmon.


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, I'm now getting hungry reading all these recipes. I used to love grabbing a piece of smoked salmon and a chunk of sourdough bread to eat after a morning of fishing. That moved on to grilled or baked salmon with dill, then on to cilantro, lemon and red pepper, then brown sugar or maple syrup with herbs and or red pepper. I've also tried marinating the salmon in a teriyaki sauce which isn't too bad. I continue to experiment and will be trying the posts read here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[June, you and my husband must have something in common. He had open heart surgery the end of February and never complained of pain - because he didn't have any. I'm sure they must have given him something intravenously the first few days, but he never took a pain killer by mouth. We told his surgeon that he is a miracle worker, also. Somehow, the surgery cured his snoring, too! :thumbup:[/quote]

Well, I can't take pain killers and I'm sure they gave me something intravenously...they usually don't tell you. But you still have a little pain. His surgery was so much worse than mine...I know you're glad that's over! Maybe we both have a high tolerance for pain!!
I only take arthritis medicine for arthritis and don't even take over the counter meds because they raise my blood pressure.
And congrats that you don't have to listen to that snoring anymore! LOL!
June


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a favor to ask of fellow KPers. My youngest is competing for various college scholarships. One of these requires votes from folks that have facebook. If any of you would, please go to the following link and vote for her. She is an honors student and next year will be her senior year in high school. Since DH has been out of work and my health issues any scholarships she can earn will be a help towards college. She intends to major in telemedia communications along with music business. Thanks to any inclined to vote! Here is the link: http://apps.facebook.com/testscorephoto/contests/128133/voteable_entries/24185155?ogn=facebook


Done and done!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in the middle of making the chicken spaghetti and found I am a can of soup short so I will be off to the store. Just finished a pea salad (canned peas, chopped onions, and mayo). It's turning out to be a nice day after all. Think I'll go to the store in the convertible!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

It is a glorious day in Kansas City, Missouri! No air conditioning needed. The birdies are singing & all of my little herbs & flowers are calling my name, to come out & play with them!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone feeling a bit under the weather, or off their food for whatever reason, I recommend the following slightly counter-intuitive dish. It was originally created in the 1960s, by a nutritionist aiming to encourage elderly people living alone to eat a hot meal, particularly widowers who had relied upon their wives.

It has since been promoted for students to encourage them to live on more than _Pot Noodle_. Most recently, a drug rehab charity I'm involved with is using it and other very simple dishes to bring some element of order and normality to their client's chaotic lifestyles.

Worthiness aside, it makes an easy brunch or supper dish, in single-servings. It's ideal for busy Mums who've seen their husband off to work; fed the dog; fed and watered the children and walked them to school; but haven't thought about eating anything themselves!

*Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding*
_Serves: 1
Preheat oven 375degF/175degC/Regulo 4_

_Ingredients:_
2 medium slices of lightly buttered white bread, standard square tin works best for this
2oz (60g) grated cheese, _Cheddar_ or _Red Leicester_ are good 
2 medium firm tomatoes, sliced
1 large egg
4 fl oz (110ml) milk
salt and pepper
pinch smoked paprika, optional

_Method:_
Make a cheese and tomato sandwich, reserving a couple of slices of tomato and a little cheese, cut into either fingers (halved) or _boudoir_ sandwich triangles. Lightly grease a small ovenproof dish and arrange the sandwiches so they overlap, lightly season.

Beat together the egg and milk and pour the mixture over the sandwiches, allowing it to soak in. Arrange the remaining tomato slices and sprinkle over the reamining cheese, finish with a light sprinkling of paprika, or mild chilli powder if preferred.

Bake for 20-25 minutes in the centre of the oven until golden, it will 'souffle-up' during cooking.

Ridiculously simple, but it really is greater than the sum of its parts. I've served it as a light lunch dish with a green salad and a glass of crisp dry white wine before now and nobody guessed it's humble origins, it's all in the presentation!

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

re Cheese &Tomato Sandwich Pudding

What a good idea, such a lovely change from the ordinary sandwich I will be trying this for lunch tomorrow. Dave you are a national treasure I could do with someone like you in my life at the moment lol thanks for the recipe


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....  
Travel, theme parks (here in the US),so much to explore. I find it harder and harder to follow dreams, due to the down turn of our economy. I am aware that many things are free, but what if: You are itching to just drive or fly to a totally fun filled destination? ... 
Say, just for fun, you happen to have a $$$ windfall... 

How would you spend the money????


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm kinda of late for the Tea Party today, I was attending the "quarterly baby shower" held at our local Sears Store. It's so much fun, all the pregnant woman come out for the event, they enter their names and get to win some fabulous gifts, and I was there to introduce "lee lee hats" to all of them Lots of fun had by all Now I'm going to put on my kettle and make myself some "lemongrass" Tea I have a wee headache so hoping that will calm it down. Welcome aboard everyone. Sorry I posted this in the wrong section so I cut and pasted


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey everybody 

It's definitely tea time here in the American Southwest (southern New Mexico) but it will have to be iced tea with the temperature hovering around 95F,the humidity in single digits and forest fires burning out of control. Thank goodness we're only getting the smoke here. I can only pray for those whose homes are threatened. So now how about the folks who want to fire off fireworks in this dryness!?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I am in the middle of making the chicken spaghetti and found I am a can of soup short so I will be off to the store. Just finished a pea salad (canned peas, chopped onions, and mayo). It's turning out to be a nice day after all. Think I'll go to the store in the convertible!


To Trader Joe's?? Just kidding, Sandy. We had a new Opening of TJ's this week, and I am 'in love!' ((((( Ingrid


----------



## saima.phillips (May 26, 2011)

hello,
thanks dave  i'll cook this for my hubby as he is crazy fan of sports


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LizzyM, if you google "round dishcloth" you'll get lots of patterrns. It usually involves doing short rows if knitted.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> re Cheese &Tomato Sandwich Pudding
> 
> What a good idea, such a lovely change from the ordinary sandwich I will be trying this for lunch tomorrow. Dave you are a national treasure I could do with someone like you in my life at the moment lol thanks for the recipe


Hope you enjoy it, you can add a few finely chopped chives to the sandwich if you like a hint of onion flavour; a little chopped ham goes well too, but don't use a whole slice, it interferes with the egg mixture soaking evenly into all of the bread.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, ghosking, what is a "lee lee" hat?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Raybo said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> It's definitely tea time here in the American Southwest (southern New Mexico) but it will have to be iced tea with the temperature hovering around 95F,the humidity in single digits and forest fires burning out of control. Thank goodness we're only getting the smoke here. I can only pray for those whose homes are threatened. So now how about the folks who want to fire off fireworks in this dryness!?


Yes, sun tea would be pretty much "instant" today, wouldn't it?! We've had a break from the smoke of late (sorry about that wind shift, but it has been nice not to reek of burned grass for a change) but yes, the fires rage on...I pray that those folks who are so enamored of "things that explode" get whacked with some common sense and realize it's just too risky to do ANY fireworks. All it takes is one careless move--fireworks are dangerous anyway, but especially so this year in this area.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the middle of making the chicken spaghetti and found I am a can of soup short so I will be off to the store. Just finished a pea salad (canned peas, chopped onions, and mayo). It's turning out to be a nice day after all. Think I'll go to the store in the convertible!
> ...


Love Trader Joe's. We have one in St. Paul that I visit about twice a month. Good stuff at fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

Parnsip soup with a pinch of curry powder is wherrrdonerful.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Penguin said:


> Parnsip soup with a pinch of curry powder is wherrrdonerful.


I love parsnip soup too, but I tend to spice mine up with a little chilli. It's so easy to make and very nutricious.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Still stuck for a breakfast/brunch dish for tomorrow? This is another ridiculously simple dish, greater than the sum of its parts. I first encountered it when I was working on a project in the Algarve one year. Having been out late the night before, I slept through breakfast at my hotel so I found a little cafe and asked for egg on toast, what I actually received was much tastier than what I had been expecting.

This works either for brunch or a late supper when you've just returned home after a couple of beers and aren't really up to cooking anything fancy or difficult!

The trick with this dish is to start with everything stone-cold, except the toast which should be warm, otherwise it simply will not work properly.

*Portuguese Egg*
_Serves: 1_

_Ingredients:_
Thick slice of buttered toast, good quality artisanal bread if you have it
1 large egg
1/2 breakfast cup (by volume) frozen peas or pea/sweetcorn mix
knob butter
2 tbs water
1/2 tsp mixed dried herbs
grinding of sea salt and black pepper

_Method:_
Into a small non-stick frying pan or skillet place the frozen peas, water, butter and herbs. Now turn on the ring to medium and wait until it's all bubbling and most of the water has evaporated. Stir the mixture and season well.

Crack the egg over the peas, cover with an upturned plate and turn the ring down to its lowest setting. When the white has set, it's ready, slide onto your thick slice of toast and enjoy.

Couldn't be simpler, but it makes a nice change, good if you have a guest for breakfast.

Dave


----------



## flinto72 (May 6, 2011)

I hope you don't mind my crashing into the Tea Party because you are all having such great ideas for dinner etc. I'm playing hooky from house KP tonight and going to a new restaurant for Fondue. Thats all they serve apparently - from meat to dessert. So it being a cooler evening (60's F) Hubby said lets go out when you're finished with your KP. Sooooo... how could I refuse. Will tell you more after this experience. Ta Ta.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Lisa Crafts 62...I feel your pain in having to frog the afghan so many times. I am knitting a simple blankey for Project Linus - found a mistake so I tinked back to it. Continued, made another mistake and had to repeat tinking. Put in a lifeline and have had to frog twice. Linus requires we make blankets with love - the love will come when I am finishedt


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Is tea time roughly 4 p.m. Wherever one is on this big blue marble? I'm new to the forum...and knitting come to that....and have not noticed itea time before. Happy weekend. 
MindyT
Northern, CA


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Sunny Saturday in San Diego, CA. Home of the World Famous Zoo. News from the Wild Animal Park is it has had its first gorilla birth in 11 years. Not sure if the link will work, but if anyone is interested, go to Google and type in San Diego Gorilla Birth.

http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/fbf7ba26e4a040e3b290ab8f9e27f0b4/CA-San-Diego-Gorilla-Birth/


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi spiritwalker, glad to know you. love this site, love the recipes, and the abundant knowledge. wonderful, downhome folks here. :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

It is fun to go to antique malls and browse the different sellers. And yes, see items I grew up with. The prices they want for these items makes me wish I hadn't thrown them away.

The Mr. Clean Sponges. Are those the white sponges that you use dry? Those white sponges do work great for removing marks off walls and such.

I hope you enjoyed your glass of wine and spending a relaxing weekend.



theyarnlady said:


> Hi everone, what a week, scammers on phone three days. Freezer went did not know until 3/4 food gone. Nose piece on glasses fell off. So save what food I could and put in neighbors freezer. Tuesday went and bought new freezer delivery tomorrow, had glasses fix. Came home and call from son,company he works for wants to put him incharge of over sea operations. This would mean two months in China,which he does not want. Got up Wed., blood in from Doctors, have to see specialist as parathroid gland has a tumor. Will have to have surgrey on a tumor which is the size of a grape,you have four glands and they are only the size of a seed. I really want it done,as it causes alot of problems.
> Now for the good news, strawberrys are in and so are the sweet peas. Finially found my Mr. Clean sponges. You just have to try them,they are something. My hubby did not beleive me how good they work until I removed stains from outside RV,even got the neighbor hook on them. I have survived the week. I can not feel to sorry for myself as I have seen worst things happen to others. Just wanted to get it off my chest. Thank you for reading.
> You talk about Parsnips reminded me of my love of rutabagas, my mom always used the rutabagas as a substitute for parsnips. That was because she was part norwegian. I love them to this day. Made myself chocolate cookies this week to go with my pity party I was having. Reminded me of the time my son called home and ask for the recipe for chocolate chip cookies. I told him first you have to go and purchase a bag of Nestles chocolate chips then look on back for directions Last week miss telling my favorite music so have to say it now, Rachmaninoffs Rhapsody theme of Paganin. You can go to u tube and listen to it. Also love the letterman. Did you ever go to an anitque mall, and see things you had as a kid?? Just makes you feel older. Supper done and am putting my feet up with a glass of wine. Everone have a good time at party and have areally good week. See ya.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!
> 
> My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...
> 
> ...


I know how hard it is to lose a fur baby. He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

The Rainbow Bridge
inspired by a Norse legend

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.

© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....
> Travel, theme parks (here in the US),so much to explore. I find it harder and harder to follow dreams, due to the down turn of our economy. I am aware that many things are free, but what if: You are itching to just drive or fly to a totally fun filled destination? ...
> Say, just for fun, you happen to have a $$$ windfall...
> 
> How would you spend the money????


Provided it's just a small 'mad money' windfall, not much more than £STG100,000 (US$162,000), spending it would be fun; multi-million pound jackpot lottery wins are a different matter, they're life-changing sums and much harder to enjoy because they make one cautious.

But there's a couple of exotic bikes I'd like to have, if I didn't have to justify the price-tag, they're top of my list. I'd quite like to follow the MotoGP caravan around the world for a season, see all the places and watch all the races, that'd be fun.

That's what I'd do with a nice windfall, not that it's very likely because I don't do the lottery.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....
> Travel, theme parks (here in the US),so much to explore. I find it harder and harder to follow dreams, due to the down turn of our economy. I am aware that many things are free, but what if: You are itching to just drive or fly to a totally fun filled destination? ...
> Say, just for fun, you happen to have a $$$ windfall...
> 
> How would you spend the money????


I would hit the road and go see my Grand Boy. No question!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would pack up the daughters and their husbands and the thirteen grandchildren and we would travel all over the world on a world cruise.

then if there was any money left i would go somewhere quiet with a nice beach, breeze and warm weather - without a lot of people around and enjoy the peace and quiet. lol

sam



FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the Chicken Spaghetti link. That looks really good.

So sorry about your two dogs. Was the poisoning accidental?



Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!
> 
> My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> it's 11:15am up here in Ontario Canada. just got caught up on all the posts. i thought today was suppose to be a sunny day finally after 2 days of non stop heavy rains. oh well. i hope and pray for healing for everyone that is suffering or taking care of someone who is not well. sorry to hear of your babies being poisoned. i cant understand why anyone would do something like that how cruel and heartless. i will never understand people. hubby just left for the neighbours. now to actually get the energy to do laundry and make cookies with little one like i promised. school is officially done for him on Wednesday. not sure how i will keep him busy all summer. now waiting on a phone call to see if i get the job which will start on Tuesday. i pray i get the job we really need the money right now. plus hopefully it will help us to be able to turn some things around. like if i have to work then hubby will have to look after little one so hopefully by having to look after little one it will help him not focus on being so sick and will help him heal some. hubby was diagnosed less than a year ago with Lupus. hes had a lot of flare ups lately. we did get some good news though. he went to Emerge yesterday because a spot he had on his thigh was causing way to much pain. when he saw the skin specialist ( that is his new skin specialist ). he said that its not right so he is going to refer him to another specialist that only deals with Lupus patients. Thank you God for small mercies. he also said (the skin specialist that is) that what he is taking right now needs to be increased. which is a good thing. so hopefully he will be hearing from his family doctor sometime this week so he can get the new higher dose. I'm just hopeing that if he has to take care of little one while I'm at work it will help to change his focus. all i can do now is pray for remission. which can happen any time or can never happen at all. what i have read on Lupus is that it can take 10 years for treatment to work but then even after that long it may never happen. all we can do now is wait and pray.
> thank you all for allowing me to get this off my chest. thank you also for all the prayers i know that will come his way. i am so humbled by you all.
> well as i said before i do need to get some house work done now.
> hope everyone has a great day full of yarn fun.
> Andrea from Ontario


Andrea I am so sorry to hear about your hubby,you both are in my prayers. Let me know what happen at doctors. Its so hard sometimes. Also hope and pray you get that job. All you can do is take it one day at a time. My heart is with you and your family.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

If I won the lottery, I would fix up my house so I can sell it. Then I would convert My son's carriage house into an apartment for me to live close to them. I probably shouldn't live on my own much longer. I would buy a motor home and travel. I would also pay off their mortgage. Buy a vehicle so that I can bring my power chair with me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Your salmon recipe sounds yummy, Dave. I'll try that one next weekend.


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, the pizza sounds good. Haven't been able to have regular pizza in a while...husband is limited on sodium and potassium. So not much of anything is good anymore....but certainly more healthy!! A neighbor with a beautiful garden brought fresh green beans and squash today so that will make up most of our supper tonight. But everyone's meal plans sound scrumptious. 

After we eat and settle down I'll get to start on a new prayer shawl. Enjoy crocheting them and the recipients are always so appreciative.

Really enjoy reading all of your comments.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sending lots of warm thoughts and positive energy to everyone with special thoughts for those of you that are ill, careworn and watching over a pet. i think anyone who would do that to an animal should be strung up on the nearest tree.
> 
> sam


Sam, I agree with your last sentence. The problem is trying to catch them. I remember when I was 8 years old and my cat was poisoned. It's not a pretty sight!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Settleg, I voted! My youngest is in college, too, so I know what you mean!


I voted also


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

GrannyNanny said:


> Ah, the pizza sounds good. Haven't been able to have regular pizza in a while...husband is limited on sodium and potassium. So not much of anything is good anymore....but certainly more healthy!!


We are on a fairly strict diet here, too--I make my own pizza. I use whole wheat flour to make the crust and put olive oil on with the seasonings instead of tomato sauce (you can slice fresh ones and put on as a topping if you like, though). Then, I throw on whatever fresh veggies I have--anything goes! Mushrooms, spinach, broccoli, black olives (read the label to see no salt is added), squash--all would be great, and low fat cheese (just a sprinkling). Sometimes, I brown some ground turkey to put on it. I think we like it better than regular pizza!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My daughter and I spent all day at a farm park that was having a wool festival. We saw every kind of yarn roving imaginable!! Then we had sandwiches and salsd for dinner at their cafe it was pretty good. Oh and I bought a fleece so I'll be spinning all summer and knitting all winter or probably both at the same time!! All your recipes and dinners sound soooo good yum!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information on the fiber fair in Grayslake. I may go there after the Farmer's Market tomorrow after we take our grandson home. It should be a nice diversion and maybe I'll find some more yarn.


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you thewren, I am from Archbold, we are neighbors.
I will make the picot swirl cloth.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, Here in North West UK it has been dull all day but humid. We had lots of rain in the night and the forecast for the next two days is very warm and sunny, but only for a short time. Can't rely on the weather these days. Should winter clothes be put away or not! It was discovered yesterday that my little dog has stones in her bladder. She has to go on special food to 'dissolve' them. She doesn't seem to be in pain, still lively. I hope she's not in pain anyway. In honour of the tea party today I made Lemon Drizzle cake, which turned out good. Not much left


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grassley is a familiar name from Iowa...relatives? I can't wait to try the parsnip recipe either - I love anything Tex/Mex sounding.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> Hi from WI. I have been visiting the site for about a month.
> this is my first tea party.I am learning from each of you. This
> is such a homey site. I am happy to meet each of you as I read
> the discussions. The project pictures you post are lovely. Its
> good to find like minded people.


Welcome to our tea party, spiritwalker! I like your name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> It is fun to go to antique malls and browse the different sellers. And yes, see items I grew up with. The prices they want for these items makes me wish I hadn't thrown them away.
> 
> The Mr. Clean Sponges. Are those the white sponges that you use dry? Those white sponges do work great for removing marks off walls and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Done and Done from me too.


gracieanne said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a favor to ask of fellow KPers. My youngest is competing for various college scholarships. One of these requires votes from folks that have facebook. If any of you would, please go to the following link and vote for her. She is an honors student and next year will be her senior year in high school. Since DH has been out of work and my health issues any scholarships she can earn will be a help towards college. She intends to major in telemedia communications along with music business. Thanks to any inclined to vote! Here is the link: http://apps.facebook.com/testscorephoto/contests/128133/voteable_entries/24185155?ogn=facebook
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ... mix up the frosting:
> 1/2 Cup sugar
> 1 egg white
> enough water to moisten sugar
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I too love salmon. I usually make a creamy zucchini dish with dill that really goes well with the salmon.[/quote]

Please tell us how you do that. I have some zucchini and I have dill growing on the deck. It sounds so good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara, will try this again,see to be goofing up lately. Yes the mr. clean sponges are white. i only buy the ones with mr. clean on them. There are imitations and do not work as well. Have a good weekend


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Barbara, will try this again,see to be goofing up lately. Yes the mr. clean sponges are white. i only buy the ones with mr. clean on them. There are imitations and do not work as well. Have a good weekend


I agree...the Mr.Clean sponges are wonderful and the imitations are just that and not as effective!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

ChocolatePom....You asked on the right site! All of us are full of good wishes and prayers....for you and your mom! {{{{{hugs, love, prayers}}}}}


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


I will definitely keep your mom AND you in my prayers...may God bless and comfort you.
Hugs,
June


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My sisters used to call it "seven minute frosting" but when I Google search that, I get a much more complicated recipe. I love this one and use it on apple crisp, etc. Enjoy.


Jessica-Jean said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > ... mix up the frosting:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, Here in North West UK it has been dull all day but humid. We had lots of rain in the night and the forecast for the next two days is very warm and sunny, but only for a short time. Can't rely on the weather these days. Should winter clothes be put away or not! It was discovered yesterday that my little dog has stones in her bladder. She has to go on special food to 'dissolve' them. She doesn't seem to be in pain, still lively. I hope she's not in pain anyway. In honour of the tea party today I made Lemon Drizzle cake, which turned out good. Not much left


When are you going to share recipe?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chocolatepom - i'll think of your mother often and send up a prayer for her.

sam



ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers are being said....hope she comes through this okay.


ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry, but a recipe that uses 'box' as a measurement is useless to outlanders who may not have access to the same 'box' in their shops. What quantity (ounces, grams, etc.) is printed on the 'box', please?

Ditto for "1 package active dry yeast". What is the quantity of active dry yeast in a 'package', please?

If we aim to share recipies with those living elsewhere, we need to supply them with useable measurements. Ounces are not bad; I think a UK ounce is the same as a US ounce, even though the larger liquid measures are not identical in volume. Metric measures would be best, where the packaging supplies them. It's _impossible_ to make an error between dry and liquid measure when using metrics.

Sorry if I've offended anyone. I'd like to make some of these tasty sounding things, even if I'm a stranger in my own kitchen. Terms like box, package, and can are off-putting, since they are not universally identical.

Thank you for letting me rant.
Back to my knitting.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know not to bother with the imitations.



theyarnlady said:


> Barbara, will try this again,see to be goofing up lately. Yes the mr. clean sponges are white. i only buy the ones with mr. clean on them. There are imitations and do not work as well. Have a good weekend


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. My niece just got back from a trip to Greece and she brought me a Kinder Bueno. It is "milk chocolate covered wafer with smooth milk and hazelnut filling." Very, very tasty.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

DONE and posted onto my FB page....I hope it helps! She looks like an AMAZING young lady!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara, I keep screwing this reply thing up, Yes those are the sponges. I only buy Mr. Clean ones with him on the package,as there are other one that do not work as well. Also I use them wet too. Weekend getting better. Friend brought me a smoked Rainbow Trout Oh it is so good. Also my friend and I decided we have had enough of this pity party, so tomorrow we are going to play. We are off to get a 5lb bag of just picked sweet peas. Eat most and freeze some now that I have a new freezer. Then we are going to pick yellow raspberrys. We will probably eat most of them,and freeze some. 
To all who mention Trader Joes. They have the best Tuna steaks and at a great price. Must go there and get some to replace the ones I lost. Just take one day at a time we may not have tomorrow and yesterday is gone. Have to remind myself of that, when I go into my pity party. Hope all of you know your in my prayers. Thats all I can do to help you through the ruff times.


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh what a good sounding 'southern' supper. I'm a Georgia Peach who enjoys that type of food!!!


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

settleg said:


> I have a favor to ask of fellow KPers. My youngest is competing for various college scholarships. One of these requires votes from folks that have facebook. If any of you would, please go to the following link and vote for her. She is an honors student and next year will be her senior year in high school. Since DH has been out of work and my health issues any scholarships she can earn will be a help towards college. She intends to major in telemedia communications along with music business. Thanks to any inclined to vote! Here is the link: http://apps.facebook.com/testscorephoto/contests/128133/voteable_entries/24185155?ogn=facebook


I've "VOTED" for Hannah. Hope all of you have done so too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


Oh Dear lady I am going to pray for your mom,and also for you that God will give you the grace to get through this time.


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

The pizza sounds really good and I'll definitely try it. The olive oil sounds great....can't use pizza sauce or tomato sauce so that just might do it for me. Thanks a bunch and I'll certainly try your suggestions.

Nan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

graybird21 said:


> What is maelindes pizza soup? Where do I find the Recipe for it it sounds very good.


It's mid-page on: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-4.html


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


You have come to the right place!! Will be keeping your Mom in prayer and also for you and family for comfort and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> ...parsnips and left them in the garden over the winter. When the ground thawed in the spring, we dug them and they were as sweet as honey. They go good with carrots, and I usually would put them in the oven with a but of butter and oil and seasoning. About a half hour before eatinthem, pour a bit of maple syrup over them and when they come ot of the oven they are "to die for".
> Cheers everyone and have a great weekend!


Now, there's a recipe even _I_ can do!

Thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

settleg, what page is she on?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I just finished dinner. The chicken spaghetti was sooooo delicious! Even my DH loved it and he doesn't care for spaghetti. The peas salad was great as usual and we topped it off with the Easy Custard Pie posted here a few weeks ago.
We are now stuffed! Now I have to be careful not to fall asleep with my knitting in my lap.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I got the urge to make a dessert today ... all this food talk inspired me 
I made a cherry cheesecake for my bf's poker game tonight. The guys get together whenever they can, I started baking for them, usually my bf wants cookies, his favorite are oatmeal white choc chip, but I just had to make something different this time. 
While mixing with my hand held mixer and got a little distracted and well .... I kinda decorated the counter and floor ... ooops .. I'm the only one home (except for the dog) so no one witnessed it .. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

newkntr said:


> Hello from Maine. This tea party idea is interesting. I've enjoyed reading the comments, recipes and seeing people's creative knitting ideas. I didn't find any intro to how it works exactly.......


Each Friday evening - 11 PM in England - Fireball Dave posts it. This has been going on for more than a month. Search 'Knitting Tea Party' and you should be able to find them all. Some just keep on going after the official time is out. Everyone just chimes in whenever.

Have fun! That's what it's all about. :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Happy Sunny Saturday in San Diego, CA. Home of the World Famous Zoo. News from the Wild Animal Park is it has had its first gorilla birth in 11 years. Not sure if the link will work, but if anyone is interested, go to Google and type in San Diego Gorilla Birth.
> 
> http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/fbf7ba26e4a040e3b290ab8f9e27f0b4/CA-San-Diego-Gorilla-Birth/


Awww! They are my favorite animal and so smart, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> Is it possible to knit a round washcloth?


Assuredly!
Follow the links at this one to see some: http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths-round/


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure
> ...


My prayers are going out to your mom and you and your family. I hope everything goes well


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand and Tea Time in LA. I hope everyone has had a fun week. It's time to have a cuppa and a natter as the virtual tea trolley gets pushed round the globe.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, I have a question on this recipe. Would it be possible to substitute something in place of the cheese. (fats) What if I were to slice/chop some onions to use in the cheeses place??:idea:
Mary :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done and Done from me too.
> 
> 
> gracieanne said:
> ...


Just added my vote! How is she doing, vote-wise?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....
> Travel, theme parks (here in the US),so much to explore. I find it harder and harder to follow dreams, due to the down turn of our economy. I am aware that many things are free, but what if: You are itching to just drive or fly to a totally fun filled destination? ...
> Say, just for fun, you happen to have a $$$ windfall...
> 
> How would you spend the money????


Raze this house and build a new one in its place!! Open inside, instead of tiny rooms that are next to useless a century after its construction. Hire someone to get the work done, and take a cruise around the world while it's being done!!!! :-D :-D
Since there's no more possibility of an inheritance, and we don't pay voluntary taxes (= buy lottery tickets), there's no chance if any of that happening.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


My prayers for your Mom have been said. Take good care of her and yourself. Join us when things are better. Keep us posted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, back from the wilds of the day. Dump run and on to our court mandated visit. Caught the end of one demo against hydrofracking and the beginning of the Women in Black weekly Peace vigil outside our library. Chatted with several people I knew. Worked on a market bag during the visit and got quite a bit done. Lunch was in a local tea garden type place with wonderful local food, most of it organic. Had a great lentil soup which held me till late afternoon. Big celebration for the passage of the historic gay marriage bill in town; it has been all over the national news and I understand even France had a major celebration over it. Granddaughter being a royal pain--I sometimes forget how outrageously dramatic a 15 yr old temper tantrum can be.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, where to start... ChocolatePom I am holding you and your mother close in my thoughts. Please know that you have the strength to get through this latest challenge, as you have been handling Mom's health situation for a long time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

chocolatepom...prays lifted,.... voted for hannah.... and now off to pull my red velvet pie out of the oven, will frost with cream cheese frosting when cool and settle in to catch up with everyone else while we taste test this new concoction


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I got the urge to make a dessert today ... all this food talk inspired me
> I made a cherry cheesecake for my bf's poker game tonight. The guys get together whenever they can, I started baking for them, usually my bf wants cookies, his favorite are oatmeal white choc chip, but I just had to make something different this time.
> While mixing with my hand held mixer and got a little distracted and well .... I kinda decorated the counter and floor ... ooops .. I'm the only one home (except for the dog) so no one witnessed it .. LOL


Don't you just hate yourself when you do that? I dropped a jar of sweet pickles on the kitchen floor once when I was getting it out of the fridge. Besides the smell, I couldn't get the floor clean for weeks - so sticky!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SewBizGirl - Cruelty to animals is among the most hideous of offenses. I am so hoping that your dog is holding on and will make it through. Pets are such important members of our family. Having lost one of mine three years ago, I do understand what you are going through. Know that there are lots of people sending you strength, prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Settlig My vote is in.....


----------



## Burnout (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi DorisT, just browsing and saw your question. TimTams are a famous Australian biscuit (cookie) made by Arnott's. A chocolate flavoured biscuit covered in chocolate. They always used to be covered in milk chocolate but this year, they have also introduced a dark chocolate version too. I am told they are quite addictive but they're too sweet for me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Burnout said:


> Hi DorisT, just browsing and saw your question. TimTams are a famous Australian biscuit (cookie) made by Arnott's. A chocolate flavoured biscuit covered in chocolate. They always used to be covered in milk chocolate but this year, they have also introduced a dark chocolate version too. I am told they are quite addictive but they're too sweet for me.


Thank you. I just googled and found a U.S. site that sells Australian foods. How neat! I don't think I'd care for the jelly snakes, though.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


Prayers for your Mom and prayers for you.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you theyarnlady for your kind thoughts. we are taking things one day at a time. its all we can do. each day brings new things when you are dealing with Lupus unfortunately. i hope and pray that the doctors will be able to get all of the tumor. but most of all that they caught it in time. hope this week is much better for you and there is more time for knitting and less time in the waiting room at a doctors office. knitting is way more fun 
Andrea
oh before i forget thank you Sam for writting out the pattern for the picot swirl dish cloth. i most definatley will be trying this one this week


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

made a few phone calls to gather my prayer circle friends. Prayers are going up for her safe return to health and for strength for you to endure. In Jesus's name we pray.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


praying for a fast and full recovery for your mom and strength for you to help her get through this. don't apologize for posting your request here. if you don't ask we can't help lighten the load. we are all here for you . sending you a ton of hugs to help make everything better.
Andrea from Ontario


----------



## Burnout (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh you haven't lived till you've had a jelly snake! Highly recommended.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've heard two or three folks mention a world cruise if they had a windfall. I always thought I'd like to do that, too, but I don't think I'd want to be away from home that long. 

I think if I came into a lot of money, I'd probably give most of it away. Some would go to one granddaughter for her high school tuition. Another amount would go to another granddaughter - she and her husband are going to college and are expecting a baby in December - they need help with medical expenses. Another granddaughter will be in her senior year of college next year and would like to open her own restaurant when she graduates. That would involve a ton of money. I'm sure there are other relatives who would be knocking on our door if they knew we had money to give away. Ha!

And, of course, I'd want to give some to charity...like our local Animal Welfare League. And I'd probably buy a farm so I could run a shelter for cats. When I was 7 years old, that's what I told my Mom I wanted to do when I grew up. It's never too late!

I hope you've enjoyed reading my dreams, because that's just what they are. I don't play the lottery, either, Dave!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It is day two of the tea party and I just started my second sock. The weather here is wonderful perfect for knitting.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

scotslass said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


Our thoughts and our prayers will be with you in this difficult time. My mother had a stroke 3 years ago in September. She passed after re-learning many things 7 months later(about two years ago), but only because she was ready. I hope your mom is a fighter and she will recover. Its a long road, but my ears and my heart are open to you.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

chocolatepom I am so sorry you and your family are having this difficult crisis. I pray that your mother will recover


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

your mom in in my prayers along with your whole family.
God's mercies and healing to her and peace to you.



ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my, red velvet pie is a success! yumm yummm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you!


elissa57 said:


> DONE and posted onto my FB page....I hope it helps! She looks like an AMAZING young lady!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

May I join in do I need to be invited?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you go to the link it should take you right to her picture. She is sitting on the ground playing her guitar; has long blonde hair & wearing her glasses the day the photo was taken. Her name is Hannah. Thank you so much!



theyarnlady said:


> settleg, what page is she on?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have no way of knowing how many votes she's received. Hannah did tell me that you can vote once a day though. The winner will be announced on June 30th. I'll be sure to let folks know if she wins! thank you so much for your support! She was so touched that folks from KP have been voting for her and loved reading the messages some have posted.



DorisT said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Done and Done from me too.
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

settleg, thanks for letting us know to vote daily...hopefully we can help her final tally i asked all my fb friends to vote too..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are most welcome to join in!


Slashdog1 said:


> May I join in do I need to be invited?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much! I wish I could hug each and every one of you! Every day I find so much to be thankful for having joined this forum. From sharing joys and sorrows, prayers, wishes, all the recipes and to top it off knitting help and inspiration; Knitting Paradise folks are the best!



onesoutherngal said:


> settleg, thanks for letting us know to vote daily...hopefully we can help her final tally i asked all my fb friends to vote too..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Bonnie
> So sorry to hear about your dogs. How did they get poisoned? Hope the one remaining will be OK.


Thank you so much, those of you who commented and wished my one remaining dog well... We don't know for sure how they got poisoned. There is an evil 'person of interest' up the road from us who has already stolen two of our dogs before and gotten away with it. OR they could have been poisoned another way. I was reading about dog poisoning online and was really amazed at how many things you wouldn't think about can poison and kill a dog. If they ate a mouse that died from rat bait... or the seeds from a sago palm tree (which I have in the front yard!) or chocolate... But the suspicious thing is that they both went down at the same time, with the same symptoms. One thing I learned in my reading was that toads can poison dogs, and there was a weird, almost white toad in their water trough recently. I thought nothing of it, as a frog or toad has jumped in there before, without incident. So we may never know. We had to put the one dog down, he was so bad off. That was rough-- we have had him 12 years. We have been laying hands on the other dog and praying and speaking LIFE over her every day, and miraculously she is responding! She has lost a lot of weight, but has started eating again, is breathing better, and wags her tail at us! So we will continue praying for her and feeding her the small meals, often. Hopefully she will continue to improve and pull through.

Thank you for your concern!


----------



## Suzy Sparkle (May 9, 2011)

Hello all, I'm only pretty new to the forum, and am enjoying these weekend tea parties. It is 12.45 on Sunday afternoon here in Oz, and I'm home alone apart from my teenage son who's not feeling well & has taken to bed. Aha, my chance to transport myself to different places and read about knitting and cooking - yippee! My hubby & daughter are visiting the in-laws for lunch. Thanks for the parsnip recipe, Dave. We don't see them much here as they're not "in vogue" anymore. They need to be used on Masterchef and then everyone would want them again! I will try your recipe with carrots instead. It sounds delicious. Tonight my hubby is cooking marinated chicken drumsticks, and I'm having the night off. It is quite cool here today, and for we lucky Queenslanders, that means around 20 degrees. Still I'm in a jumper and need to grab some socks. Apart from a tea party, I'm hoping to transplant 2 climbing roses this afternoon. A job that I've put off since last year when we moved. :lol: Have a lovely afternoon everyone!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I think each of us should write down our favorite or cherished memories and memories about special days in our lives...even if it only fills a small tome. It becomes dear to others who wonder about our lives when it is too late to ask questions.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


So sorry, ChocolatePom! I will be adding my prayers for your mother's life and recovery to those of the others here... She is in good hands.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sewbiz, so glad your pooch is boucing back,,,we too have have episodes with neighbors and dogs in the past i just don't understand how people can be so cruel to animals...or why they can't just call and let you know there is a problem...


----------



## Suzy Sparkle (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, I hope your remaining dog continues to improve. They are another member of the family, aren't they? We have a little dog and cat - both rescues from the RSPCA and they bring so much joy and love with them. We have cane toads here in Oz and they are poisonous to all animals. They are brown, horrible creatures. Unfortunately they were introduced to eradicate the (sugar) cane beetle and have spread throughout Qld, Northern Territory and marching south. They are devastating to the native wildlife too. Apparently crows have learnt how to flip them over & kill them, avoiding the poison glands, then enjoy a meal of cane toad - clever things. Anyway, hopefully any person of interest in your neighbourhood will be dealt with severely.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you settleg. I've been reading for a while! What a great bunch of people here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jessica jean - what a great website - i'll be adding to my dishcloth pattern collection for the next several days. thanks

sam



Jessica-Jean said:


> LizzyM said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to knit a round washcloth?
> ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been lurking for a few weeks but decided to join in tonight. It is 10pm here in the Missouri, rural Ozarks and I finally have some time to be online. I am the sole caregiver for my DH who has had several strokes since January so after he is safely in bed is my time to relax. I am a knitter and have 4 pairs of socks on the needles. I am trying my hand at toe-up, 2 at a time magic loop and so far so good. I knit other things but am rather addicted to socks right now. We have rescued dogs for 20+ years so our household is made up of DH, I and lots of old and otherwise problem dogs which makes life interesting. 

I have really enjoyed the friendship and recipes from around the world, how wonderful it is to share with people who have the same interests I do. Thanks for hosting the weekend Tea Parties, they are wonderful.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been reading on this theory lately, I expect I could learn a lot from you. Maybe we need to add a support section to this forum for illness and loved ones' illnesses. I think people would find it helpful.



tamarque said:


> More than a theory Dave. I always ask people why they need their sickness. First they look at me cross eyed, but by the 3rd time I ask, they always have an answer. If we don't listen to our inner voice, our core vital force, it will pull our coat tail. And the harder we fight to ignore what is causing stress, the harder we fall it seems. Every cold we have always has a personal energy behind it, some kind of stress factor with which are not dealing. Always lessons of self to learn. As for the timing? Absolutely, we can see illness, or collapse occur when we can find a minute to slow down. Then we quietly fall apart. But wouldn't it be nicer if we paid more attention to our selves and took the minutes to breathe and regroup so we don't have our vital force knock us on our butt to make the point.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - we are going to need the recipe for red velvet pie - have never heard of it.

sam



onesoutherngal said:


> chocolatepom...prays lifted,.... voted for hannah.... and now off to pull my red velvet pie out of the oven, will frost with cream cheese frosting when cool and settle in to catch up with everyone else while we taste test this new concoction


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

You might have clicked the unwatch tab, otherwise I'd guess part of the site is down. Good Luck.


carrieblue said:


> I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slashdog1 - welcome to the kp tea party hosted by fireball dave (london) you don't need invited - all of us are glad you are here - join in our conversations and add some of your own.

sam



Slashdog1 said:


> May I join in do I need to be invited?


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you thewren! I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 11:32 pm here in MI. Chocolatepom You & your mother are in my prayers. Settleg I voted & will vote every day for her. I did not sell much at the yard sale so I took the items that did not sell to Goodwill. I did get a little sunburn.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Please Help...mom just had hemoragic stroke and I appologize if this is the wrong place to ask...But, She needs a whole lot of Prayers to get through this and stay with us here on earth. Sorry I will miss the party but you all understand I Am sure


I am so sorry to read about your Mom. Strokes are so devastating to everyone involved. I will add my prayers that she will make a remarkable recovery.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayers are on the way ... Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?


carrie, check with admin. I've heard a couple of other people complain, although not those on the tea party. It may be some sort of computer glitch.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Chocolatepom, are thoughts are with you. My mom recently underwent a bowel resection at 85 due to a tumor. 1 year and she is cancer free. Prayer is a powerful thing!! And we are praying.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> southern gal - we are going to need the recipe for red velvet pie - have never heard of it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


sam,

we are just trying this one out ourselves...my teen raises money for cheerleading camp/uniforms by selling pies...i think we have found a new item

Red Velvet Pie

2 deep dish pie crusts

1st layer:

toll house chocolate chip cookie recipe (on back of package)

just prepare according to recipe and divide between pie shells...(we had some left over, which i froze for cookies later in the week)

2nd layer:

Prepare Red Velvet Cake batter

(i cheated and used a mix, but you can google a homemade recipe if you would like)

divide and pour over cookie batter in each pie shell, allowing room for cake to rise ...again i had enough for a couple of cupcakes too

Bake at 350 degrees till done...

top with cream cheese frosting when cool...(i just used the usual recipe...but i can add it if anyone needs it)

It turns out almost as if you have a chocolate bottomed pie under the red cake...was simply divine warm from the oven...and even better after cooled and frosted....

which leads me to my new dilimma....how much would one pay for a pie like this? I was thinking 12 or 15 dollars since it is a fundraiser??? (she charges $10 for the buttermilk pies)


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> carrieblue said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?
> ...


I've noticed that I'm not seeing the tea party & a lot of other posts on my unread topics :hunf: just means I've got to spend more time reading.....


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT, Where in Va are you?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sam, i don't know if they have toll house chocolate chips in other countries? any chewy chocolate chip cookie recipe would do...but you can also google it online....been around FOREVER


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> May I join in do I need to be invited?


You found the tea party; therefore you're in! Who needs an invite? The name may be a bit formal, but the chatter isn't.
Enjoy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> DorisT, Where in Va are you?


I'm in Alexandria. Where is Scottsville?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

We have had a Big Weekend here  my Aunt turned 98, so we had a Strawberry Shortcake Party for her :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: I've never made so many shortcakes in my life and I don't care to ever hull another berry  
But she had a wonderful time !! She has been blind for the last 10 yrs or so & I gave her a star fish dish cloth. She enjoys the texture. I also crocheted a strap so that she can wear it as a braclet, if she drops it, she'd have quite a time finding it. It's funny how such a little thing can bring such happiness :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I think each of us should write down our favorite or cherished memories and memories about special days in our lives...even if it only fills a small tome. It becomes dear to others who wonder about our lives when it is too late to ask questions.


Would that my grandmothers, grandfathers, deceased aunts and uncles, and my parents had all had that idea!

Instead, they left either nothing at all, or only vaguely remembered tales overheard at too young an age. Some refused to answer any questions put to them.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

My name is Amy. I want to go and make that Red Velvet Pie! Red Velvet cake is my Absolute favorite!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

carrieblue said:


> I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?


You have to look for it each Friday (11 PM UK time) and mark it 'watch' or just post something and it will be automatically watched. Once you're 'watching' it, any new posts will generate an e-mail notice to you.
I don't think there's any way to receive an automatic notice to a new 'topic'. Maybe it needs to be an ongoing topic? How about that, Dave?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Hi everyone, Here in North West UK it has been dull all day but humid. We had lots of rain in the night and the forecast for the next two days is very warm and sunny, but only for a short time. Can't rely on the weather these days. Should winter clothes be put away or not! It was discovered yesterday that my little dog has stones in her bladder. She has to go on special food to 'dissolve' them. She doesn't seem to be in pain, still lively. I hope she's not in pain anyway. In honour of the tea party today I made Lemon Drizzle cake, which turned out good. Not much left


You might not need a ski jacket for a couple of months, but that's about as certain as UK weather ever gets!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Scottsville is 20 miles south of Charlotteville Va. Home of Thomas Jefferson's Monticello


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Read this to my grandson who had just said his favorite cake was red velvet...we decided we must make it tomorrow! thanks for posting it....now what is this buttermilk pie????



onesoutherngal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > southern gal - we are going to need the recipe for red velvet pie - have never heard of it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - i'd go for fifteen - it's a fund raiser. not a cheap pie to make either. i need to try this - my sweet tooth doesn't wake up very often but it sat up and took notice as i was reading the recipel.

sam



onesoutherngal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > southern gal - we are going to need the recipe for red velvet pie - have never heard of it.
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

OMG! Read this to my grandson who had just said his favorite cake was red velvet...we decided we must make it tomorrow! thanks for posting it....now what is this buttermilk pie????

lol....i knew that was coming!

Buttermilk Pie

1 1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 Tbsp self rising flour
1 stick melted butter
1/2 cup buttermilk
1 tsp vanilla
3 eggs

Blend all ingredients in a blender until thoroughly mixed. Pour in uncooked pie shell. Bake at 325 degrees until firm when shaken.

This recipe paid for cheer camp the last two years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> darowil, what are Tim Tams? Cookies?


Tim Tams are an Australian biscuit, biscuit with chocolate filling and choc coated. They are very popular here- when I lived in the UK they were so popular with the Australians that one of 'palace of hell' used to stock them in some of there stores. The hospital I worked in had many AUstralians and we would keep each other informed of which Saincsury had them in stock- and many of the English came to enjoy them too. They used to only have one typt, but as with so many thingss they now have a number of flavours. Generally I prefer the orginal but did enjoy the dark chocotate mint ones yeasterday.

The pizza soup was a great hit with my family. As waas the pink stripped thong/g string I knitted for my brother! Last time we got together he was teasing me about my knitting and asked for some knitted undies- so what could a loving sister do but take advantage of his upcoming birthday? Evem my mother had a good laugh- and I wasn't sure how she would take it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> OMG! Read this to my grandson who had just said his favorite cake was red velvet...we decided we must make it tomorrow! thanks for posting it....now what is this buttermilk pie????
> 
> lol....i knew that was coming!
> 
> ...


If the buttermilk pie sold for $10, then I think the Red Velvet should go for $15, considering the amount of ingredients involved. AND it's different. Good luck with sales.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you DorisT....i am the one who always comes last help set up the bake sales, because i have no clue how to price items!... that's what i felt too, but just needed a little validation


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > darowil, what are Tim Tams? Cookies?
> ...


Thanks for the reply, darowil. I googled and found out that there is a caramel one, also. Wonder if I can find some in my area? I'll check around.

We had pizza soup tonight. Isn't it good? I used Italian sausage instead of the pepperoni. Hubby had seconds. I served it over ziti so it was filling.

That thong gift must have been funny. That'll teach him to kid you about your knitting! Did you find the pattern on KP?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> Scottsville is 20 miles south of Charlotteville Va. Home of Thomas Jefferson's Monticello


So that's where it is! We've been to Charlottesville and to Monticello. That's a pretty area. I used to think that when we retired we'd buy a small piece of property near Charlotteville so we could have a horse and a few farm animals. Then I thought of all the work involved and decided we wouldn't really be retired.

There's a restaurant near Monticello that serves the best fried chicken, but I can't think of the name. You probably know it.

Our older son had a scholarship to UVA, but also had an offer from the Coast Guard Academy and took that one instead. Otherwise, we would have spent a lot of time in Charlottesville.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody

I am new to this site and already love the support and family feel. But the up and down side is I am getting more and more ideas for new projects. My "really want to do list" just keeps growing. You are also inspiring me to try new techniques.

I'll be looking for the next tea party.

LesleighAnne


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ah well, the last teenager is safely inside for the nite...good nite all...sweet dreams from Mississippi


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but a recipe that uses 'box' as a measurement is useless to outlanders who may not have access to the same 'box' in their shops. What quantity (ounces, grams, etc.) is printed on the 'box', please?
> 
> Ditto for "1 package active dry yeast". What is the quantity of active dry yeast in a 'package', please?
> 
> ...


I have agree with you. 'Boxes' and 'packets' are too vague to be much use other than locally, many manufacturers produce a range of pack sizes even within the same country.

I try to give both UK Imperial and Metric (French) quantities, since they are standard in most countries, I understand under the Mendenhall Order of 1895, America officially uses the metric system, although I've never seen that much evidence of this on any of my visits. Distance and weight are pretty much the same, except for the tons which are 2,240 lbs in the UK, being calculated as 20 cwt (1 hundredweight = 8 stones of 14 pounds), whereas America traditionally uses the _short ton_ of 2,000 lbs. Until quite recently, stones and hundredweight were common measures for bulk foods, fish was always sold by the stone and vegetables like potatoes came in half hundredweight sacks, when we buy prawns and shrimps by volume, it is in pints (Imperial). Coal was also supplied in hundredweight sacks.

Fluid measures are tricky, the UK Imperial pint was standardised in 1826, after American Independence, so that one gallon of water would weigh ten pounds divided up into eight pints of 20 fluid ounces; America was at the time using the smaller _Queen Anne Wine Gallon_ and stuck with it. Confusion should have been eliminated with American metrication in the nineteenth century, but it doesn't appear to have caught on for some reason.

It all makes life 'interesting' for Brits who already have to be able to cross-convert Metric and Imperial, throwing the Queen Anne Gallon of 1707 into the mix is a bit much for mental arithmetic where one UK fluid ounce equals 0.9608 US fluid ounces and one UK gallon equals 1.2 US gallons, approximately. The first time I did any work in America, I was completely confused mixing up photographic chemicals, the proportions of dry crystals to water with which I was familiar, kept producing solutions of a different strength to what I was used to working with, results were 'variable'!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on to 2:00am in northwestern ohio - my eyes say it is time for sleep. Hope everyone has a good night's sleep and i'll see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi again

I did a search for the Pizza Soup but could not fined it. Could someone send post where I can find the recipe.

Thank you
LesleighAnne


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi again
> 
> I did a search for the Pizza Soup but could not fined it. Could someone send post where I can find the recipe.
> 
> ...


It is on last week's tea party, about half way down on this page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-4.html


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean

I am always looking for quick, easy and tasty recipes.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Hey Dave, I have a question on this recipe. Would it be possible to substitute something in place of the cheese. (fats) What if I were to slice/chop some onions to use in the cheeses place??:idea:
> Mary :-D


The topping is in substitution for pastry, as the cheese melts, it sticks the breadcrumbs together, so it is fairly important. With regard to the fat content, that's all there is so divided by four it's only one ounce each, a piece about the size of a matchbox. I've been fairly generous with the cheese, you could halve the quantity if you are on a seriously restricted diet.

We all need some fats in our diet, with the parsnip and tomato vegetable content which is fat-free and the complex carbohydrate and fibre if you use wholemeal breadcrumbs, this is pretty healthy overall. Add a green salad with a light vinaigrette dressing and it's pretty well-balanced in terms of proteins, fats, carbohydrates, fibre, vitamins and minerals.

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have agree with you. 'Boxes' and 'packets' are too vague to be much use other than locally, many manufacturers produce a range of pack sizes even within the same country.
> 
> I try to give both UK Imperial and Metric (French) quantities, since they are standard in most countries, I understand under the Mendenhall Order of 1895, America officially uses the metric system, although I've never seen that much evidence of this on any of my visits. Distance and weight are pretty much the same, except for the tons which are 2,240 lbs in the UK, being calculated as 20 cwt (1 hundredweight = 8 stones of 14 pounds), whereas America traditionally uses the _short ton_ of 2,000 lbs. Until quite recently, stones and hundredweight were common measures for bulk foods, fish was always sold by the stone and vegetables like potatoes came in half hundredweight sacks, when we buy prawns and shrimps by volume, it is in pints (Imperial). Coal was also supplied in hundredweight sacks.
> 
> ...


The US made metric legal, *not* manditory, for use in trade. Canada bit the bullet a few decades ago and made metric the rule. _However_, store fliers (advertising sheets that arrive with the mail or delivered by hand by non-postal employees) post the price/pound many times larger than the price/kilo. Then, when you get to the store, there is absolutely _no_ mention of pounds _anywhere_!

Every package must have the metric size on it; some may also have the non-metric ... but, unless the country of origin is USA, who knows for sure (without recourse to a calculator!) if it's Imperial measures or US?!

Unfortunately, the laws governing inertia in physics also seem to apply to changing people's systems of measurement.

I hadn't realized that there was an apreciable difference between Imperial and US liquid ounces. Now I wonder which my measuring cups are and think that tossing all my old cookbooks wouldn't be a half-bad idea. For food cooking, the differences are nil, but baking is like photography - it's in the chemistry. The measurements must be exact or it just doesn't work.

OK. I have a new mission for this week: Keep Joy of Cooking and Fanny Farmer; box up and give away _any_ that involve baked goods and do _not_ give metric measures. Wow! That should free up more than a few bookshelves! Besides, they're just gathering dust; I don't cook anymore anyway.

Thanks Dave, for teaching me something else!

My son just informed me that the labelling regulations regarding butter fat (aka: milk fat) in dairy products is only exact in two countries: Canada and the UK. In the US, there is a wide range of percentage of butter fat found in cream/half and half/ heavy cream, etc. I like knowing before I ingest just what it is that I'm eating; I guess I'm spoiled that way. Been here too long! :-D

Canada also marks the % alcohol in beers and other alcoholic beverages. No such on US beer. Weird!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

absolutely--just jump in wherever you wish. welcome


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> carrieblue said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering why I have quit getting notifications of the tea party on my email. Have I been booted off?
> ...


I start a fresh one every week to keep the length sane(ish). I've just checked and there are between 420 and 550 messages on the last few parties. I think it would be very unmanageable if we just left the same thread running. I also think it might deter new partiers if they saw it ran to hundreds of pages.

I always post a link on the previous week's thread and it will be started just before 11pm UK time on a Friday night, so you can click on my name and then look for it in the list of my topics.

The time is arbitrary. If I waited until teatime, 3 p.m., Saturday in London, it would be the middle of the night in Australia and New Zealand. My aim is friendly inclusivity, so I thought 10 a.m. Saturday morning in New Zealand, which is teatime on the Pacific coast of America would be a reasonable time for as many as possible. Whatever way I do it, someone will be asleep when it starts, but it should be in full swing for at least two 'local' teatimes.

I'm more than happy to vary the schedule and/or format if it's proving problematic, I can be flexible, but would prefer not to be asked to start it in the middle of the night UK time!

Dave


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > SUMMER is such a great time to DREAM ....
> ...


That sounds like great fun, Dave. Wondering where all the caravan goes?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I would move to Hawaii, open a trendy Yarn Studio at the Seashore and live happily ever after... hmmmmm, sipping on kooool Mai Tais. Might not even mind the frogging, lol.  

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Besides baking, you also need to be careful with preserving Jessica-Jean. With jams and marmalades you have to know how much water to add, the twenty fluid ounces in an Imperial pint make a difference. It's even more critical with jellies where the sugar required is in proportion to the quantity of extract from the fruit. Many are one pound of sugar (16 dry ounces) per pint (20 UK fluid ounces), a ratio of 4:5; that ratio works well in grams to millilitres in Metric.

The Metric system is rational and has much to commend it, but I prefer Imperial measures because the numbers are simpler for mental arithmetic, I not a fan of untidy decimal fractions. 

We too use % ABV on alcoholic drinks which does make life easier than the old system which varied between some parts of continental Europe.

I don't think I'll ever fully understand the nuances of America's legislative system, I have enough trouble keeping up with the UK and Europe. I assumed that if Metric was adopted by the Federal Government and the country had formally signed the convention, that made America's official system Metric. 

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> That sounds like great fun, Dave. Wondering where all the caravan goes?


It varies from year-to-year, but there are a few 'fixed' dates like the last Saturday in June (yesterday), which is always the Dutch TT in Assen. This year it started in Qatar and will end the first Sunday in November in Valencia.

The full calendar for this year can be found at:

http://www.motogp.com/en/calendar+circuits

and downloaded as a PDF at:

http://css.motogp.com/media/pdf/calendar/2011_01_MotoGP_Calendar.pdf

It makes for a nice tour!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darowil - Love the thongs. A young man was giving my best friend a hard time and and picked out a particular fun fur I had given her and he wanted a thong out of that. We really wanted to make them for him for birthday and make sure he modeled for girlfriend - Unfortunately, couldn't come up with a regular pair to copy size. I still think we need to give it a go for the holidays!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry, but a recipe that uses 'box' as a measurement is useless to outlanders who may not have access to the same 'box' in their shops. What quantity (ounces, grams, etc.) is printed on the 'box', please?
> 
> Ditto for "1 package active dry yeast". What is the quantity of active dry yeast in a 'package', please?
> 
> ...


I won't be sending you any of my grandmothers recipes she wrote them down quoting handfulls, pinches, splashes and dashes!! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the 'bunch' quantity, with parsley and other soft herbs, it means two ounces, _usually!_


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Darowil - Love the thongs. A young man was giving my best friend a hard time and and picked out a particular fun fur I had given her and he wanted a thong out of that. We really wanted to make them for him for birthday and make sure he modeled for girlfriend - Unfortunately, couldn't come up with a regular pair to copy size. I still think we need to give it a go for the holidays!


I haven't made them, but did note this pattern on one of my periodic trawls for new and unusual patterns:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/PATTthong.html

not my style, but I might make a couple of pairs for friends as a joke!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm Surrey. Yesterday I did a lot of stripping - wallpaper that is. So today I'm going to treat myself by putting up the hammock between the trees and doing some knitting.
Here's another quick and easy salmon recipe - perfect for a summers day.

Salmon in bitter orange sauce

(sorry Jessica-Jean but there's no measurements metric or imperial)

Coat a salmon fillet in flour. Heat olive oil in pan. When oil is hot quick fry the salmon on both sides. Then pour on orange jiuce - it will sizzle. Add juice of half a lemon. Keep the heat quite high, turn the salmon. Add more orange juice if necessary, the flour will make it thicken. You need enough orange juice to make a nice sauce. Don't cook for too long. I serve it with tagatelli and a green salad. Enjoy.

Chocolatepom, sorry to hear about your Mum, my thoughts are with you both. Stay strong.

Hope everyone has a restful Sunday. Worldwide hugs to you all.
PurpleV


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but a recipe that uses 'box' as a measurement is useless to outlanders who may not have access to the same 'box' in their shops. What quantity (ounces, grams, etc.) is printed on the 'box', please?
> ...


I asked my grandmother how to make something and she showed me her cupped hand and indicated how much of it should be filled with the dry ingredients. She then told me how many "glugs" (the sound when pouring from the container) of the liquid ingredients to use.

:?: :?:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I asked my grandmother how to make something and she showed me her cupped hand and indicated how much of it should be filled with the dry ingredients. She then told me how many "glugs" (the sound when pouring from the container) of the liquid ingredients to use.
> :?: :?:


This is how my mom cooked, too. You had to be there and actually witness the cooking and take notes if you wanted accuracy... :wink:

I think sharing a recipe is a gift, and the giver doesn't need to take extra pains in the giving. If there is a measurement ("box" or whatever) just try it and experiment. You probably aren't going to ruin anything if you guess wrong. How many of us stick strictly to a recipe more than the first time tried, anyway? I don't.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I never met a recipe, or a pattern for that matter, that I didn't change. Pinches are a real measurement in my life, as are 'consistency like mayonnaise," or 'season to taste.' Boxes and cans are pretty standard marketing sizes, so those actually have greater precision. Cooking to me is like a knitting pattern. I read it, envision it to understand what is supposed to happen and then dive in moving around the concept with whatever is on hand or whatever seems to strike my fancy at the moment.

Does make it hard to write down a fixed description, but I assume whoever reads it will add their own to the mix. That is what makes it fun and surprising.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!
> 
> My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...
> 
> ...


Love her blog...and receipes

:thumbup:


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Good afternoon Purple V. Now your Mom's receipts I could understand. I don't quote reciept to ANYone because that is how I cook and bake. When it comes to cake or bread there is just a certain feel to batter or dough, that is how you know it is just right. Cook books just give me the general idea of what to use. (Have't killed anybody yet ) LOL


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bonnie
> ...


glad to hear that she is feeling better. be careful when using antifreeze. my friends to German Sheppard's were poisoned by it both had to be put down. the reason i'm saying this is that it smells sweet to them and they don't know not to drink it. i don't want to scare anyone. just want to know that all are safe.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> We have had a Big Weekend here  my Aunt turned 98, so we had a Strawberry Shortcake Party for her :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: I've never made so many shortcakes in my life and I don't care to ever hull another berry
> But she had a wonderful time !! She has been blind for the last 10 yrs or so & I gave her a star fish dish cloth. She enjoys the texture. I also crocheted a strap so that she can wear it as a braclet, if she drops it, she'd have quite a time finding it. It's funny how such a little thing can bring such happiness :thumbup: :thumbup:


what a neat idea to add a bracelet to the dish cloth. i never thought of that before. will have to remember that one for sure. what a nice way to help any blind person.
Andrea


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Carol (UK) said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, Here in North West UK it has been dull all day but humid. We had lots of rain in the night and the forecast for the next two days is very warm and sunny, but only for a short time. Can't rely on the weather these days. Should winter clothes be put away or not! It was discovered yesterday that my little dog has stones in her bladder. She has to go on special food to 'dissolve' them. She doesn't seem to be in pain, still lively. I hope she's not in pain anyway. In honour of the tea party today I made Lemon Drizzle cake, which turned out good. Not much left
> ...


Recipe here hopefully! - not used to sending pics or docs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie--did you have an autopsy of the other dog to try and determine the cause of death? that would let you know what you are dealing with. if you did know, then there would be solutions to the toxicity. dog food is also a very toxic substance. about 2-3 yrs ago dog food was poisoned by melamine from China. It was a horrible toxicity and dogs sickened and died very quickly. We don't hear much about that anymore, but despite the recalls, there may still be some of that packaged food being sold. There is also a yahoo group online that is very concerned with natural rearing of dogs. Members are very helpful (like this group) and extremely knowledgeable. The group owner is terrific and an incredible wealth of knowledge regarding health issues with dogs. The group is CNRS on yahoo.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry about size of print. Hope you can make it out! If not will have another go.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

if still wondering what everyone would do if they came into a lot of money.

i would first pay off all my bills and debts. then i wold buy a house for me, and my sister. then pay off all my dads debts even though mom would tell me not to because he created them he should pay them off. then we would have to go to Newfoundland to see who is still there that my hubby knows. yes we would take my parents to. then if there is money left i would love love love to open my own craft store in a place where everyone can get to. like the middle of town. in other words i would definitely have to win Lotto Max when the jack pot is $50 million dollars Canadian. tickets are only $5.00 each. haven't won yet but just maybe one day. i don't play often because that is money we need for other things. one can still dream though.
Andrea from Ontario


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhh...to win the lottery. I would pay off all debts, built/buy home for oldest daughter, pay for youngest daughter to go to any college she wanted/accepted by...get a nice RV and travel....my hubby says pay someone to continually groom our dogs (LOL), buy many acreas and build dream house ....dreaming is fun.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok guys, i will try to do better on the baking terms...it's just we were trying to recreate something and i did not have an exact recipe to cut and paste....i am also new to sharing with other countries, so i am still learning....

Toll House Cookie recipe:
Ingredients 
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup (2 sticks) butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
2 cups (12-oz. pkg.) NESTLÉ® TOLL HOUSE® Semi-Sweet Chocolate Morsels
1 cup chopped nuts


Red Velvet Cake (if you are not able to get a box of Red Velvet Cake Mix)

Ingredients
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
2 ounces red food coloring
1 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup shortening
1 1/2 cups white sugar
2 eggs
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon white vinegar


Again, these batters will give you enough for 2 deep dish pies, with some left over...hope this clarified??


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dave, I have a question on this recipe. Would it be possible to substitute something in place of the cheese. (fats) What if I were to slice/chop some onions to use in the cheeses place??:idea:
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you. That makes sense. I am trying to learn a new and healthier way of cooking to lower the fats in my diet.

I was not feeling well last couple of weeks and had some test done. I found out that my cholesterol level was up. (247) And I DO NOT WANT to take big Pharma medicines. :evil: I like the holistic approach better. I think some of my problem is what the food industries are putting into foods. I believe that two of the culprits are my powdered coffee creamer and the other is the fiber bars that I have been eating. Oh I have to admit that I like my Rum Raisen ice cream and had this a couple of times this year and have enjoyed eating a hot dog/frankfort here and there. :-D But I have not gone over board on red meets. Playing card size or less. 2 and 1/2" by 3" by 3/4" size is my average size.

Well it is my problem and I ate my way into it so I must eat my way out of it. :lol:

Dave again thanks in helping me in my journey to a better eating life style. MMMmwah and hugs,

Mary in VT

PS. And if I won big money I would take a ride on the Orient Express and another on the train up in the Alps. And maybe the train ride across Canada. From East to West. I like trains :!:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

scotslass said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > ChocolatePom said:
> ...


I will definately pray for your mother and you,Glenda


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

did you read the tidbit on the history of Toll House Cookies that I posted last week?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Since teaparty is still in full flower, thought I would add a recipe I made for breakfast this morning. Claufuti uses what ever fresh berries, fruit you have available. I used raspberies this morning. BUTTER low baking dish or pie pan, (in searching for my pan and not finding it, I forgot this part. toss the berries in dish and sprinkle with 1/4c. sugar. In blender combine 1 c milk, 3 eggs, 1/2 c flour, 1 t sugar, 2 t vanilla, and a pinch of salt. Pour over the berries and bake 20-25 min. in 350F oven. Makes a soft custardy pancake, you can top with cream or not. I'm going to try a little yogurt. Hope you enjoy. I certainly enjoy everything I've tried of yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary in VT--FYI, your cholesterol levels are not high at all. Drugs are mainly a big marketing scam. In the 1980's the drug corporations decided that all women over age 35 should be on hormone replacement therapy. MDs, who get the bulk of their education from drug corporations, were told to push this and medical schools, heavily influenced/controlled by these for-profit drug corporations also taught this dangerous mythology. 20 yrs later heart attacks in women were rapidly rising. Lo and behold, HRT was implicated. Women immediately began to cut out their HRT and within 1 year the rate of heart attacks in women fell something like 18% (memory unclear on the exact #). Cholesterol is the new HRT and billions of profits are being made by scaring people into taking these dangerous drugs. When a particular level of the population is saturated with these drugs, they lower the level of cholesterol that people should have and Voila--a whole new market opens up for them.

Our bodies need cholesterol and will produce it. Our body cells cannot survive without cholesterol. If our body cells begin to malfunction and/or die, so do we and all kinds of new disease symptoms begin to develop.

Fats: We have been made fat-phobic in this country. Best fats to use--Organic, cold pressed coconut oil, organic cold pressed olive oil and organic butter from grass fed animals. Raw, whole milk unpasteurized milk products are also very healthful despite the attack by corporate interests via the FDA against all this whole and natural.

If we think about it, people ate full fat, organic proteins and dairy without heart disesase. In many countries they still do. It is not fat per se that is dangerous. It is the kind of fat that we eat and the dismal amount of green leafy vegetables and I don't mean iceberg lettuce! Eating less adulterated meats, more fruits and vegetables, reducing the processed sugars and grains in our diet will build health. We have much to learn and the FDA and the medical industry are not our friends.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but a recipe that uses 'box' as a measurement is useless to outlanders who may not have access to the same 'box' in their shops. What quantity (ounces, grams, etc.) is printed on the 'box', please?
> ...


I learned to cook like that so send em on.


----------



## sallyG (Feb 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... I don't think I'll ever fully understand the nuances of America's legislative system, I have enough trouble keeping up with the UK and Europe. I assumed that if Metric was adopted by the Federal Government and the country had formally signed the convention, that made America's official system Metric.
> 
> Dave


You're not alone; I think most of us Americans don't understand our government! I sure don't. ;-) SallyG


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


I've never really taken a long train ride, I suppose it could be quite an adventure. Which brings to mind, the Super Jumbo Jet, now that could be quite an experience, wowww!!! Ingrid


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MaryinVT, try eating oatmeal and oat bran to bring down your cholesterol numbers. Mine were in the 300's years ago, but by having oat bran or oatmeal every morning, it came down really fast. There was a book about that, but I can't remember the title. My internist was really surprised at the change in my numbers so I introduced him to that book - he had never heard of it.

Re: the train trip across Canada, we've done that, starting in Toronto and ending in Vancouver. The scenery is really bland until you get farther West, but we enjoyed the stops in the cities. First time I had ever slept on a train and it was really restful. The only thing I didn't like was that we went through the Rockies at night and missed all that wonderful scenery. We were travelling with a group so we had no choice. One of our stays was at Jasper National Park and I think that was the highlight of the trip.

I'd love to join you on the Orient Express!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Already had breakfast but this sounds delicious. I'll try it tomorrow morning for sure! thanks for posting.



1artist said:


> Since teaparty is still in full flower, thought I would add a recipe I made for breakfast this morning. Claufuti uses what ever fresh berries, fruit you have available. I used raspberies this morning. BUTTER low baking dish or pie pan, (in searching for my pan and not finding it, I forgot this part. toss the berries in dish and sprinkle with 1/4c. sugar. In blender combine 1 c milk, 3 eggs, 1/2 c flour, 1 t sugar, 2 t vanilla, and a pinch of salt. Pour over the berries and bake 20-25 min. in 350F oven. Makes a soft custardy pancake, you can top with cream or not. I'm going to try a little yogurt. Hope you enjoy. I certainly enjoy everything I've tried of yours.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

sallyG said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't think I'll ever fully understand the nuances of America's legislative system, I have enough trouble keeping up with the UK and Europe. I assumed that if Metric was adopted by the Federal Government and the country had formally signed the convention, that made America's official system Metric.
> ...


I think our government doesn't understand our government :!:

Ingrid


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

sallyG said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't think I'll ever fully understand the nuances of America's legislative system, I have enough trouble keeping up with the UK and Europe. I assumed that if Metric was adopted by the Federal Government and the country had formally signed the convention, that made America's official system Metric.
> ...


Ditto! We need some honest men/women who are not sex crazy! The number of scandals in Congress is a disgrace.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I am new to this site and already love the support and family feel. But the up and down side is I am getting more and more ideas for new projects. My "really want to do list" just keeps growing. You are also inspiring me to try new techniques.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with the number of projects that I want to try. At least, it's not boring!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

1artist said:


> Since teaparty is still in full flower, thought I would add a recipe I made for breakfast this morning. Claufuti uses what ever fresh berries, fruit you have available. I used raspberies this morning. BUTTER low baking dish or pie pan, (in searching for my pan and not finding it, I forgot this part. toss the berries in dish and sprinkle with 1/4c. sugar. In blender combine 1 c milk, 3 eggs, 1/2 c flour, 1 t sugar, 2 t vanilla, and a pinch of salt. Pour over the berries and bake 20-25 min. in 350F oven. Makes a soft custardy pancake, you can top with cream or not. I'm going to try a little yogurt. Hope you enjoy. I certainly enjoy everything I've tried of yours.


This sounds really good! Too bad I used my raspberries last night or I'd try it. There's always next week!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tamarque said:


> More than a theory Dave. I always ask people why they need their sickness. First they look at me cross eyed, but by the 3rd time I ask, they always have an answer. If we don't listen to our inner voice, our core vital force, it will pull our coat tail. And the harder we fight to ignore what is causing stress, the harder we fall it seems. Every cold we have always has a personal energy behind it, some kind of stress factor with which are not dealing. Always lessons of self to learn. As for the timing? Absolutely, we can see illness, or collapse occur when we can find a minute to slow down. Then we quietly fall apart. But wouldn't it be nicer if we paid more attention to our selves and took the minutes to breathe and regroup so we don't have our vital force knock us on our butt to make the point.


My mom says the same. If you don't want to be sick then listen to what your inner voice is telling you to do.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a very sunny and warm Surrey. Yesterday I did a lot of stripping - wallpaper that is. So today I'm going to treat myself by putting up the hammock between the trees and doing some knitting.
> Here's another quick and easy salmon recipe - perfect for a summers day.
> 
> Salmon in bitter orange sauce
> ...


And hugs to you, PurpleV! I'm glad you explained about the stripping! Would hate to see all that purple underwear being tossed about! Enjoy the hammock, although I have a problem envisioning someone knitting while lying down.

:lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ditto for "1 package active dry yeast". What is the quantity of active dry yeast in a 'package', please?


I know what it is in teaspoons (2 1/4)--do you use teaspoons or do you need weight in grams?

I am anticipating this evening--our girl is coming home after 5 five weeks with my folks. I'm very excited!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad I sorted that out for you Mary.

I think there are far too many chemicals in processed foods, I'm not convinced this is entirely healthy. Ready meals are the worst culprits with a list of ingredients as long as your arm, most of which I certainly don't have in my store cupboard.

Cooking from scratch is the key to a balanced diet, the old adage of, 'a little of what you fancy, does you good', is exactly right. A slice of home made cake, a couple of biscuits or a little cheese in a supper dish, won't do you any harm; but combine them with a load of heavily processed other items and it makes for an unhealthy diet overall.

In the UK, nutritionists are still struggling to persuade people to eat five portions of fruit and veg per day, the problem is the availability of cheap processed food. The _Palaces of Hell_ have been most assiduously working in terms like _Meal Solutions_ to fit in with _Busy Lifestyles_, as if cooking was some arduous, time-consuming problematic ordeal. It's all flummery of course, it is designed to flatter and deceive, the reality is that the profit-margin on ready meals is nearly twice that on raw ingredients. Manufacturers and big multiples aren't interested in whether what they produce and sell is healthy, merely that it maximises their profits.

As an example, take something simple like Lemon Curd, the boys picked up a pack of tarts in the _Mini Palace of Hell_ this morning. The list of ingredients for the lemon curd filling reads: "Glucose-Fructose Syrup, Water, Vegetable Oil, Maize Starch, Dried Eggs, Gelling Agent (Pectin), Citric Acid, Lemon Oil (0.1%), Acetic Acid, Acidity Regulator (Sodium Citrates), Antioxidant (Ascorbic Acid), Colours (Curcumin, Beta-Carotene)", not quite the list of ingredients that springs to mind!

Once in a while, these products are OK, but I can't see how it can be healthy to live exclusively on a diet so far removed from natural ingredients. Whether our digestive sytems evolved over millions of years, or were designed, one thing is certain, they aren't prepared for the food industry's chemistry set!

Convenience has gone way beyond a stock cube, or a sachet of gelatine crystals that saves hours of work, I have no problem with them; but we are no longer in the realm of the simple short-cut.

Well that's my weekly lament about the food industry over with, it won't change anything; the share-holders like their profits too much to care and far too many people have forgotten the basics of home-cooking. Already the aisles of ready meals outnumber fresh meat 4:1. In my local 'superstore' baking ingredients like flour, sugar, dried fruit etc., are squeezed into a 6ft section at the end of two aisles of cakes, an aisle of biscuits, another of confectionery and one exclusively devoted to crisps and snacks. The message is clear, "Why bother doing it yourself, when so much is available for zero effort"?

Gloomily
Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sallyG said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't think I'll ever fully understand the nuances of America's legislative system, I have enough trouble keeping up with the UK and Europe. I assumed that if Metric was adopted by the Federal Government and the country had formally signed the convention, that made America's official system Metric.
> ...


I know I don't, and I work for it!


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

I only recently started knitting and since I have, I've met (albeit via the "net" mostly) so many interesting people and learned so many new and great things. A person knows and expects "things to be different" in other areas but, for some reason you don't expect differences in commonly used things/phrases, etc. Of course they do exist, we (or at least I) didn't expect so many interesting things to be learned, all starting with knitting. I've found British magazines, numerous styles of knitting and crocheting, a zucchini is a ? crou-something, none of our "standards" are standard except perhaps in small areas of the world. I think I've been hearing about how the US is converting to metric since I was in grade school and, well - that was a very long time ago! I've learned how to convert British and other recipes into something I can understand and use in the US and on and on.

Thank you to everyone and their cool comments, recipes, patterns, ......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto for "1 package active dry yeast". What is the quantity of active dry yeast in a 'package', please?
> ...


The weight in grams for a package of acetic dry yeast is 8.75g if you want it in ml it would be 17.5 ml.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

mmm recipe sounds wondrful! Thanks! Love parsnips.Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!
Jane


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > carrieblue said:
> ...


I think it works very well the way you have organized it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


I think it's nature valley that has nut bars. They are packaged like granola bars, but have as much protein as sugar, which is unusual. I keep them by my bed for use in the middle of the night and in the car if I need something when I am away from home. It's useful having something so portable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The US govt is very easy to understand if you take in the big picture. All legislation is designed to obfuscate the real intent of the laws which are passed only to support corporate interest on one hand and to control the public via confusion on the other. The UK is no different. I am in regular discussion with a UK based group and there is much discussion about how the parliament is controlled by big corporate interests, how newspeak is disseminated for confusion and control, and the direction things are moving.

And as the globalization of the world continues, we will find ourselves in more similar sounding issues all over. 

Now isn't that easy.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Slashdog1 said:
> 
> 
> > Scottsville is 20 miles south of Charlotteville Va. Home of Thomas Jefferson's Monticello
> ...


I think you may be talking about Michie Tavern. They do have the best fried chicken. I've been in C'ville for about 22 years, but grew up in PG co Md. Very familiar with the suburbs of DC. My hubby works at UVA athletic dept. C'ville is very beautiful. I love it here!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Glad I sorted that out for you Mary.
> 
> I think there are far too many chemicals in processed foods, I'm not convinced this is entirely healthy. Ready meals are the worst culprits with a list of ingredients as long as your arm, most of which I certainly don't have in my store cupboard.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, Dave. I don't know if you have Hamburger Helper in a box in the UK, but that's one I have avoided since it first appeared on the shelves. I cringe when I go shopping and see what others have in their shopping carts. I smile when I see a cart filled with fresh veggies and fruits. I know that shopper must have a healthy family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - don't feel bad - even americans don't understand the nuances of the federal legislative system - think the general feeling is that you can't be honest and end up there.

as far as the metric system goes - it came to the forefront thirty or so years ago - there was such an outcry against it that i think it was just put on the back burner permanently.

sam



FireballDave said:


> Besides baking, you also need to be careful with preserving Jessica-Jean. With jams and marmalades you have to know how much water to add, the twenty fluid ounces in an Imperial pint make a difference. It's even more critical with jellies where the sugar required is in proportion to the quantity of extract from the fruit. Many are one pound of sugar (16 dry ounces) per pint (20 UK fluid ounces), a ratio of 4:5; that ratio works well in grams to millilitres in Metric.
> 
> The Metric system is rational and has much to commend it, but I prefer Imperial measures because the numbers are simpler for mental arithmetic, I not a fan of untidy decimal fractions.
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Slashdog1 said:
> ...


Yes, that's the one! Have only been there once, but I'd like to go back. So, you're from PG County. Aren't you glad you left? It seems to be a crime-ridden area - at least, judging by the nightly news.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, you mentioned Lemon Curd in one of your posts. I had copied a recipe from the Internet and it made quite a large quantity. How is it used? I know I had some in England that was mixed with vanilla ice cream in a parfait. I loved it, but what are some other uses? Don't want to make it if I can't use it.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Tamarque, you seem to be pretty knowledgeable about nutrition. May I ask, what is your profession? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The US govt is very easy to understand if you take in the big picture. All legislation is designed to obfuscate the real intent of the laws which are passed only to support corporate interest on one hand and to control the public via confusion on the other. The UK is no different. I am in regular discussion with a UK based group and there is much discussion about how the parliament is controlled by big corporate interests, how newspeak is disseminated for confusion and control, and the direction things are moving.
> 
> And as the globalization of the world continues, we will find ourselves in more similar sounding issues all over.
> 
> Now isn't that easy.


Well Said!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

newkntr said:


> I only recently started knitting and since I have, I've met (albeit via the "net" mostly) so many interesting people and learned so many new and great things. A person knows and expects "things to be different" in other areas but, for some reason you don't expect differences in commonly used things/phrases, etc. Of course they do exist, we (or at least I) didn't expect so many interesting things to be learned, all starting with knitting. I've found British magazines, numerous styles of knitting and crocheting, a zucchini is a ? crou-something, none of our "standards" are standard except perhaps in small areas of the world. I think I've been hearing about how the US is converting to metric since I was in grade school and, well - that was a very long time ago! I've learned how to convert British and other recipes into something I can understand and use in the US and on and on.
> 
> Thank you to everyone and their cool comments, recipes, patterns, ......


Well said, but what I've found is that with all of our differences, we are all alike! For one thing, we all like to eat!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I totally agree with you, Dave. I don't know if you have Hamburger Helper in a box in the UK, but that's one I have avoided since it first appeared on the shelves. I cringe when I go shopping and see what others have in their shopping carts. I smile when I see a cart filled with fresh veggies and fruits. I know that shopper must have a healthy family.


I bother to do it myself, because I know the difference--and it really doesn't take any longer to mix a cake from scratch than it does to "mix the box." By making my meals from scratch, I know exactly what's in there (sulfites and MSG give me migraines, which are quite debilitating, and I live with a diabetic, so I read labels carefully). For years, I've done my best to use fresh ingredients and when I can, I grow veggies & herbs myself organically. I've long suspected the rise in certain conditions like autism and Alzheimer's are the result of all the crap big producers put in our food. I was raised on gardens and orchard fruit--all our own--and I wanted my kids to have the same good fortune. We rarely get sick, and I too shudder when I see families with horrible stuff in their carts at the store.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you, Dave. I don't know if you have Hamburger Helper in a box in the UK, but that's one I have avoided since it first appeared on the shelves. I cringe when I go shopping and see what others have in their shopping carts. I smile when I see a cart filled with fresh veggies and fruits. I know that shopper must have a healthy family.
> ...


Good morning everyone! Sunday 11:21am, NM time 
The very sad thing about the "bad" food is that it is so much cheaper in respect to the "good" food. I've been to both sides of the eating realm, and I truly prefer to cook. I usually cook 7 days a week. I taught my son to cook when he was very small, and even though he is a very busy detective, he cooks almost nightly for his family. He wife is the sweets expert (and, man, she makes the most awesome stuff!), and his 21mo son is just an expert at eating.  His wife is so thankful he can cook, and so are his friends.....most of them don't cook. Too busy...So...as the lessons from Mom to Son go.....I'm now doing my best to encourage them to "do nothing" sometimes. Just don't make plans, enjoy the day, and who cares if your house is clean! Life passes too quickly, and you don't want to complete your journey with no memories of getting there.

Trains, they are so wonderful! That is an excellent way to travel, and I look forward to doing some of that in the next few years when hubby retires. Perhaps we could get a knitting car on the Orient Express and REALLY have a lovely experience!

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, Jacki, good idea about renting an Orient Express car for us knitters! If you don't hurry and retire, though, someone will have to help me with my luggage!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave. Did you get your taste for chili in TexaS? I have a "thing" for RO*TEL. A Texas made product. Diced tomatoes and green chilies. Original flavor is my favorite...but can be selected in mild...or HOT. It makes an ordinary dish come alive! as they say. www.RO-TEL.COM. Have an old recipe book from the 60's. UMmmmmm.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, you mentioned Lemon Curd in one of your posts. I had copied a recipe from the Internet and it made quite a large quantity. How is it used? I know I had some in England that was mixed with vanilla ice cream in a parfait. I loved it, but what are some other uses? Don't want to make it if I can't use it.


Lemon curd gets used as a filling for sponge cakes, or to make a sinful sandwich between two of my lemon biscuits. It also gets put into small shortcrust pastry cases as tarts at teatime, or spread thinly over the base of a large pastry flan case which is then piled with fresh fruits as a desert. It's also delicious spread over chilled (non-baked) cheesecake as a topping. You can always use it like jam and spread it over a slice of wholemeal bread.

In England we tend to make small quantities at a time, because it only keeps for a week to ten days in the refrigerator. It's very rich, so we consider it a 'treat'!

A typical quantity we would make in England would be:

4 oz (115g) butter
8 oz (230g) sugar
3 large eggs plus 1 large yolk, beaten
grated zest and juice of three large lemons

These quantities will make about 1 lb 4 ozs of curd

You can use the zest and juice of two medium-sized oranges and one medium-sized lemon to make orange curd, that's nice too!

Hope that's enough ideas
Dave


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, you mentioned Lemon Curd in one of your posts. I had copied a recipe from the Internet and it made quite a large quantity. How is it used? I know I had some in England that was mixed with vanilla ice cream in a parfait. I loved it, but what are some other uses? Don't want to make it if I can't use it.
> ...


Thank you so much, Dave!! I like the sound of the flan with the fresh fruits. I'm glad I checked with you because that other recipe made lots and lots and I wouldn't want to waste it. I have a bag of lemons so that will be a recipe I'll try very soon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Dave. Did you get your taste for chili in TexaS? I have a "thing" for RO*TEL. A Texas made product. Diced tomatoes and green chilies. Original flavor is my favorite...but can be selected in mild...or HOT. It makes an ordinary dish come alive! as they say. www.RO-TEL.COM. Have an old recipe book from the 60's. UMmmmmm.


I quite like some hot and spicy foods, but don't like curry. It's just become a sort of rule that Meso-American flavours go with motorsports in my household. One young member is an addict, I think he'd add chilli powder to his cornflakes!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the tea party is so popular -- thanks for checking in everyone.
> Dave - can't wait to try the parsnips recipe. I've never tried something like it and can't wait to see how it turns out.
> Maryanne - have a good time here in the Chicago area - you should have nice weather.
> YarnLady - hope things are better for you in the days ahead.
> ...


I use that same Bisquick recipe and add freshly grated nutmeg....no icing....just slightly mashed strawberries. MMMMM! that recipe was from my mom, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MaryinVT, try eating oatmeal and oat bran to bring down your cholesterol numbers. Mine were in the 300's years ago, but by having oat bran or oatmeal every morning, it came down really fast. There was a book about that, but I can't remember the title. My internist was really surprised at the change in my numbers so I introduced him to that book - he had never heard of it.
> 
> Re: the train trip across Canada, we've done that, starting in Toronto and ending in Vancouver. The scenery is really bland until you get farther West, but we enjoyed the stops in the cities. First time I had ever slept on a train and it was really restful. The only thing I didn't like was that we went through the Rockies at night and missed all that wonderful scenery. We were travelling with a group so we had no choice. One of our stays was at Jasper National Park and I think that was the highlight of the trip.
> 
> I'd love to join you on the Orient Express!


Hi Doris T, I have oatmeal in the morning. 2 or 3 times a week. I alternate with 1 cup (8 oz.) plain yogurt, a handful of Fiber One (about 2/3 C.), and some fruit. Maybe 3 or 4 large strawberries cut up. Thank you for sharing. That means a lot to me.

And there was an American Orient Express that use to come down from Canada in the summer. I use to go to the train station to watch the train come through in B.F., VT. I have an HO scale model of the train. 
Mary


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

fibrefriend said:


> 9:08 p.m. in East Gippsland, Victoria, Australia. We've had a lovely sunny day. The washing is dry, the housework done and I'm watching the footy on TV (that's Aussie Rules football) Knitting a jumper (Aussie sweater) for my husband. Red wine on the side table. What more could I want? A whole free day tomorrow to do with as I want. The garden is asleep (it's Winter here) Will I knit or quilt? Decisions, decisions...


thanks for all the translations!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...


Click at the beginning of the piece you want and hold down the left mouse button as you drag down to highlight the area you want, release the left button and right-click to open a dialogue box, select copy to send it to the computer clipboard. Open a blank text document, like notepad, click on 'Edit', select 'Paste' and save the file.

Hope that helps 
Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave--do you realize in that ingredient list you provided there are at least 3 corn starch ingredients? and maybe more--hfcs, maize starch, ascorbic acid (synthetically made vit c from corn), and possibly the sodium citrates, too (that's 4).

In the US, 85% of all corn grown is GMO. It seems I am the only one on this forum concerned with the dangers to the environment and our health from this DNA manipulated foods. But just to inform, all research independent of whatMonsanto tells us is that GMOs damage liver, kidney, reproductive systems, stunt growth, cause cancer, and shorten life. Now if that isn't enough to yank your coat tails, consider that there is no control on the gene manipulation, there is no control over the spread of the seeds and cross contamination of other fields within miles, destroys natural diversity of species which is how we all survived for millenium, and does not break down in the animals that eat the corn or soy feed. It winds up in our bodies where it stays, contaminating our gut bacteria, causing negative mutations and preventing adequate and proper absorption of nutrients from the gut which is how our body operates. Now you can consider that 85% of all processed foods have some GMO ingredients and the US will not label these food stuffs. The message is STAY OUT OF THE MIDDLE AISLES IN A SUPERMARKET WHERE THE PROCESSED FOODS USUALLY ARE --BUT NOT ALL. Consider the processed cheeses in coolers around the perimeters of the market. But generally it is on the perimeters that you will find the fruits and vegetables. The meat and diary will be contaminated unless organic or purchased from small farmers you can ask about their growing protocols. If they buy feed from large distributors, forget it--there is a guarantee the feed will be GMO to some degree or other and no way to separate it out. 

Believe it or not, I do take the time to call farms, distributors or manufactures on these questions. Some will talk openly and generate confidence in what they tell you, others will be curt and practically hang up the phone on you. But you will begin to get the info you need to make healthier choices and build your health naturally.

In poor communities there are virtually no fresh fruits or veggies in the markets. And in small communities where people cannot afford cars, the little groceries never have such foods of any
consequence--maybe a couple of bananas, once in awhile an orange or apple--and I mean only a very few. People don't buy them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, you mentioned Lemon Curd in one of your posts. I had copied a recipe from the Internet and it made quite a large quantity. How is it used? I know I had some in England that was mixed with vanilla ice cream in a parfait. I loved it, but what are some other uses? Don't want to make it if I can't use it.


It does well on a cheesecake as covering for the top instead of sour cream.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thank you so much, Dave!! I like the sound of the flan with the fresh fruits. I'm glad I checked with you because that other recipe made lots and lots and I wouldn't want to waste it. I have a bag of lemons so that will be a recipe I'll try very soon.


When I have left-over lemons, I usually do two things:

1. Slice them thinly and lay them out on trays in the freezer, then bag them up to use in drinks, they both chill and flavour at the same time.

2. Make Lemon Marmalade, you can make as little or as much as you want, the small quantity is really quick, so I make it quite frequently, rather than a big batch.

*Lemon Marmalade*

_Ingredients:_
2 large lemons
2 pints (2.4 US pints, 1.14 litres) water
1 kg bag (2 lbs 3 oz) sugar

_Method:_
Squeeze the lemons and pour this into a large stainless steel saucepan. rip out the flesh and roughly chop it, tie this in a small square of muslin cloth and add to the pan. Very finely slice the lemon peel and add this together with the water. Cover the pan and leave to stand overnight.

Next day, bring the contents to the boil, reduce the heat and gently simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

Remove the bag of pith and squeeze hard to extract as much of the juice as possible which is rich in pectin, return juice to the pan.

Add the sugar and when it has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil. Boil hard until a set is achieved, stirring continuously. Remove from heat, stir in a small knob of butter to disperse any froth.

Pour into warm sterilised jars and allow to cool slightly, stir to distribute peel evenly, then cover and seal.

Tangy and citrus, this will make about two-and-a-half to three pounds of delicious light marmalade to wake you up in the morning.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave and Tamaque, I want to thank you for helping me through sorting out what is good or not so good. Years ago the farmer would work in the fields and eat 2 breakfast and on hot days drink "switchle". There are too many scare tactics being passed out by the government because of the lobbiest and big pharma.

Now I have another question Dave. I read over the list of the lemon curd that the youngster brought home.

_As an example, take something simple like Lemon Curd, the boys picked up a pack of tarts in the Mini Palace of Hell this morning. The list of ingredients for the lemon curd filling reads: "Glucose-Fructose Syrup, Water, Vegetable Oil, Maize Starch, Dried Eggs, Gelling Agent (Pectin), Citric Acid, Lemon Oil (0.1%), Acetic Acid, Acidity Regulator (Sodium Citrates), Antioxidant (Ascorbic Acid), Colours (Curcumin, Beta-Carotene)", not quite the list of ingredients that springs to mind_.

The Glucose-Fructose Syrup replaces the sugar content. Where is this bad? Now the vegetable oil wouldn't that be OK as long as it is not hydragenated or partially hydragenated? Maize starch I have used as a thickener in chili beans. I do not know about acetic acid. Sodium Citrates: aren't those in there to nutralize the acidity of the lemon. Antioxidant: That is in blueberries and supposed to help fight cancer. Pectin: My mom used that to make jelly. It was called Certo. Citric acid: Isn't that supposed to be good to help rebuild cells. Curcumin: another cancer fighter. And Beta-carotene is a vitamin. Carrots have a lot of beta-carotene. Is that vitamin A?

I think the things like sulfates and MSG would be more harmful. MSG makes my daughter very, very sick. So she does not eat out at restaurants that have Chinese food unless their menu states that they do use MSG. I am just trying to better understand what is good and what is not good.

I respect the judgement of both you Dave and Tamaque. You both are a blessing for all of us here.

Mary in VT


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Dave, I appreciate the help, so many yummy recipes on here this weekend! I have to try some of them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


Yeah, that is another big poisoner... I have always watched under my cars to be sure there is no antifreeze leaking. Once we had workers at the house and their big old truck leaked anti-freeze onto my driveway. I pitched a major fit and made them clean up every trace of it. We had three dogs back then and I did know it could kill them.

Too hot to be outside today... it's right around 100 degrees. Great for watching some old movie and knitting. I just finished a big sweater project for my daugher (posted it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-16397-1.html) so now I am looking at all the UFOs I don't feel like working on and am also thinking of what new thing I can start. I just got the magazine with the pattern for the Oslo Walk Shawl, and also have my eye on another worsted weight shawl, here: http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php/component/content/article/83-fall-2010-patterns/697-hawthorne-by-susanna-carrigan Maybe it's time to knit a shawl... In the meantime I have some little Christmas ornaments I can work on.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

buckybear said:


> I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...


I'll tell you what I do, but it may not be what others do. I place my cursor on the first word I want to copy. Drag your cursor down to the last word you want copied (the text will be highlighted). Then click on "Edit" at the top of your screen. Click on "Copy" from the dropdown menu. Then click on your mail icon on your toolbar. Open your mail as if you were sending a message to someone. Address the message to yourself, type in the subject (name of recipe or pattern), tab to the body of the message, click on "Edit" again, hit "Paste" and your text should appear. Then hit "Send" and the message should appear in your mailbox.

I hope I haven't oversimplified these directions, but it's hard to know how computer literate other people are.

When I was working, I wrote a small manual for the Division Chiefs in Army Personnel who were all full Colonels, but who didn't know the first thing about computers. I geared it to what I thought was first grade level and got rave reviews from them. You just never know! BTW, I'm saving my recipes this way right now because I'm using a laptop that is not hooked up to a printer. Later, when I go downstairs to our main computer, I don't have any trouble finding them and printing them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I know full well what's in processed foods, that's why I avoid them, and the _Palaces of Hell_ that push processed foods as much as possible.

It's impossible to avoid all of them completely, they are are ubiquitous. I also let the odd packet of jam tarts or cakes pass, with teenage lads it doesn't do to be a total kill-joy, in fact it's utterly counter-productive, they are apt to binge on forbidden fruits. Both lads have a healthy scepticism where the agri-industry and supermarkets are concerned, provided they stay sensible, I won't do more than ensure they take note of the packet contents. It works as a strategy, the 'everything in moderation' message seems to have sunk in.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much, Dave!! I like the sound of the flan with the fresh fruits. I'm glad I checked with you because that other recipe made lots and lots and I wouldn't want to waste it. I have a bag of lemons so that will be a recipe I'll try very soon.
> ...


My salivary glands are working overtime!! 

I have a recipe for orange marmalade made in the microwave that was given to me by a nutritionist. I used to share it, but have been told it has too much sugar. It's good, though!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Didn't get much knitting done as I had hoped as I ended up doing more strippihg - a Victorian washstand this time - then I varnished it ready to go in our new bathroom, By the way you are right about the purple underwear! It's evening here and I've just had salmon in bitter orange sauce with a nice drop of rose wine. Have a good week everyone. PurpleV


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Exactly the way I do it.


DorisT said:


> buckybear said:
> 
> 
> > I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom.....prayers are on their way. AND they do work. My husband was very ill last winter with no know diagnosis or knowledge about cause of problems, or how to treat it. We had many prayers and he is now well on his way to recovery. Still no known cause, etc. but the treatments used seemed to work, and I'm sure the prayers were a significant aspect of his healing.
Prayers to all who are having troublesome times and difficulties.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave - You are a true KP Treasure...... Thank you so much for the thong pattern reference. This is all in good fun for a guy who will truly get a huge laugh out of it. My friend is going to be "over the moon" that she has a pattern. (Just wondering if I should suggest a matching bikini for the granddaughter LOL))

Also, DH will love the lemon curd recipe and that will directly benefit my after dinner treats....

Just finished watching Grand Prix and am going to settle in for a long "cool" afternoon of knitting now that I am up to speed on Tea Party. I'll worry about the "must-do" list tomorrow!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl, your sweaters are beautiful!! Have never tried anything that intricate. Your daughter should be very pleased.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Trader Joe's has just about the best of everything! I am such a fan! The only thing that has really disappointed me is the sushi, but I should have known better anyway. Nothing but absolutely freshly made is good for sushi. I have practically abandoned any other grocery stores, 'cept for farmers' markets and roadside stands (all too rare these days).
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dave and Tamaque, I want to thank you for helping me through sorting out what is good or not so good. Years ago the farmer would work in the fields and eat 2 breakfast and on hot days drink "switchle". There are too many scare tactics being passed out by the government because of the lobbiest and big pharma.
> 
> Now I have another question Dave. I read over the list of the lemon curd that the youngster brought home.
> 
> ...


A balanced answer would be, "Yes and no"! Compare that list with mine, natural unwaxed lemons, ordinary granulated sugar, free-range eggs and butter. My point is that if you make something like lemon curd at home, it doesn't take long, you use far fewer ingredients and don't need to worry about shelf-life or stabilisers because you're only making as much as you immediately need.

The eggs will thicken it for you without added starch; the quantity of lemons is correct for that quantity, so the acidity doesn't need regulating; it will have a lovely golden colour of its own, no additives are required if you use quality ingredients.

I'm old-fashioned, I believe simplicity is a virtue. I accept that my lemon curd will only keep for a week or so, that's OK, I make it in small quantities. I have seen arguments on both sides, they tend to be fairly polarised. Just how safe or dangerous all of these additives are, I'm unsure, but I can't see the point in buying something stuffed full of snthetic chemicals that doesn't taste as good as something I can make myself.

The odd packet of jam tarts, or a shop-cake, that's fine, I didn't make an issue of the boys eating them with their elevenses if they fancied them. I merely posted the list of ingredients to show how much heavily processed food is in something so simple.

Some of the ready meals are really bizarre, one of the major supermarket's 'traditional' cottage pies, famously listed 37 ingredients on the packet, I manage to make mine with considerably fewer!

I just think it pays to read the packet first.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purple V....

You have made me feel so guilty about the unfinished "stripping" in master bath and the walls that need replastering in that bedroom so I can finish the last foot of flooring. Convinced myself it was too hot to work OUTSIDE.... now I'm going to have to imagine some reason to postpone further the INSIDE. Sounds like you are on the downside of getting your house back.... I'll have to suggest the salmon for dinner tonight and see if that is your hidden source of energy....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ah, settleg...important to know.....we can vote each day. I just voted again. I love the photo.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT, I don't worry about the sugar content of homemade jams and marmalades, it's usually less than in 'shop-jam' and a couple of teaspoonsfuls on a slice of wholemeal toast in the morning isn't excessive. Remember, you need less with homemade preserves, the flavour is more intense since you haven't used any 'fillers' or 'reducers'!

I love my microwave and cook all manner of things in it, but not preserves. The traditional method seem to work better for me and I quite like stirring the preserving pan, I use the time to compose my lectures and think through all sorts of things.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave - You are a true KP Treasure...... Thank you so much for the thong pattern reference. This is all in good fun for a guy who will truly get a huge laugh out of it. My friend is going to be "over the moon" that she has a pattern. (Just wondering if I should suggest a matching bikini for the granddaughter LOL))
> 
> Also, DH will love the lemon curd recipe and that will directly benefit my after dinner treats....
> 
> Just finished watching Grand Prix and am going to settle in for a long "cool" afternoon of knitting now that I am up to speed on Tea Party. I'll worry about the "must-do" list tomorrow!


I thought the pattern was what you were looking for. It is fun and I'm sure will cause lots of amusement!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purple V....
> 
> You have made me feel so guilty about the unfinished "stripping" in master bath and the walls that need replastering in that bedroom so I can finish the last foot of flooring. Convinced myself it was too hot to work OUTSIDE.... now I'm going to have to imagine some reason to postpone further the INSIDE. Sounds like you are on the downside of getting your house back.... I'll have to suggest the salmon for dinner tonight and see if that is your hidden source of energy....


I actually enjoy decorating, but the thought of moving into my new bedroom is a great incentive. At the moment we have somuch furniture piled into just a couple of rooms, but hopefully it won't be too long now. Enjoy the salmon. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sewbizgirl, your sweaters are beautiful!! Have never tried anything that intricate. Your daughter should be very pleased.


Well, thank you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I never met a recipe, or a pattern for that matter, that I didn't change. Pinches are a real measurement in my life, as are 'consistency like mayonnaise," or 'season to taste.' Boxes and cans are pretty standard marketing sizes, so those actually have greater precision. Cooking to me is like a knitting pattern. I read it, envision it to understand what is supposed to happen and then dive in moving around the concept with whatever is on hand or whatever seems to strike my fancy at the moment.
> 
> Does make it hard to write down a fixed description, but I assume whoever reads it will add their own to the mix. That is what makes it fun and surprising.


One could always dump out the box and measure it in familiar units.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Dave and Tamaque, I want to thank you for helping me through sorting out what is good or not so good. Years ago the farmer would work in the fields and eat 2 breakfast and on hot days drink "switchle". There are too many scare tactics being passed out by the government because of the lobbiest and big pharma.
> ...


Dave, You are fantastic and every other positive descriptive adjective ever written. You always make so much sense. And I feel a little like dah. :lol: You would think that I would have known this. Or at least some of this. A good percentage of the time I do cook fresh veggies and have fruits. I no longer bake but use wheat and multi-grain breads. I recently asked a meat-man at the super market if they had any smaller packages of meats and he said, "No, they all come in pre-packaged".

No matter Dave, You have helped open my eyes and so has Tamaque. It has been a very educational week-end for me. I think of us here as all brothers and sisters. And bless you for running this wonderful world wide Tea Party again. :thumbup: 
Mary in VT
PS. Hugs to the lad


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ahhhh, yes...The Orient Express! That would be a ride of a life time! Yeah, I'd pay the bills, fix things up, donate some (being responsible)....and then sit and relax on that decadently luxurious train. (oh, I'd buy a nice camera for the trip, too!).
Ahhh...dreaming is so much fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom, we will knit you into our prayers, & pray you into our knitting. I often find myself blessing someone as I am knitting stitch by stitch!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Homemade lemon curd is fantastic. Either on thick brown buttered bread, spooned over vanilla ice cream or just eaten straight out of the jar! Yummy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ahhhh, yes...The Orient Express! That would be a ride of a life time! Yeah, I'd pay the bills, fix things up, donate some (being responsible)....and then sit and relax on that decadently luxurious train. (oh, I'd buy a nice camera for the trip, too!).
> Ahhh...dreaming is so much fun!
> Carol (IL)


It's a lovely trip and the train is every bit as romantic as you can imagine. I love an excuse to dress up and watch the world go by in elegant surroundings. Plus, it's still the fastest overland route across Europe.

Big cruise ships don't do it for me, they aren't like the old transatlantic liners. I like it to be transport with a purpose, not a luxury apartment block wallowing aimlessly, too vast to actually enter any but the largest of ports.

Maybe I'm a bit strange.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Homemade lemon curd is fantastic. Either on thick brown buttered bread, spooned over vanilla ice cream or just eaten straight out of the jar! Yummy.


I'll have to make some this week, the shop stuff really isn't up to much!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard on televison one time when some one cross your mind you should say a pray for them. I like you, pray over my knitting alot. They say also if you seek your praises here on earth you will not get them in heaven. Food for throught.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

SHCooper..article about the white nose problem killing bats in the Smithsonian July/August issue. Study was done at Mammoth Cave Kentucky. We see bats at night flying between the conifers here in Oregon....yard light attracts insects for them to munch on.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> SHCooper..article about the white nose problem killing bats in the Smithsonian July/August issue. Study was done at Mammoth Cave Kentucky. We see bats at night flying between the conifers here in Oregon....yard light attracts insects for them to munch on.


I was bitten on the neck by a bat about 10 years ago. And yes I was sleeping. And yes the doctor did confirm that it was a bat bite. And it was his first bat bite case. I had to go for a series of shots. I came through with flying colors.... well I nearly fainted when he had to give me a shot right beside the jugular vein. And today I am still fine... except sometimes when the moon is full... I want to bite somebody. :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

place you cursor at the beginning of what you want to copy - hold down the left clicker of the mouse and highlight everything you want to copy - press cntrl c -then you can bring up a microsoft document - press ctrl v and what you had highlighted should copy onto your document. just remember to hold down the left clicker until you have highlighted all you want to copy.

sam



buckybear said:


> I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I asked my grandmother how to make something and she showed me her cupped hand and indicated how much of it should be filled with the dry ingredients. She then told me how many "glugs" (the sound when pouring from the container) of the liquid ingredients to use.
> ...


accuracy? sometimes, I often find the best cooks never make their food the same way twice. My best friend often goes into the kitchen and makes food, then writes down what was in it if tastes good-I don't think she writes down measurements at all, and her abbreviations are many. But I do understand the usefulness of a good, well-measured recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - i have never worried about my sugar intake - may i have your recipe for orange marmalade please?

sam



DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here you are, Sam!

Marvelous Microwave Marmalade

1 navel orange (unpeeled), quartered
sugar

Shred orange in food processor. Measure shredded orange and transfer to a 1-quart glass bowl. Measure enough sugar to equal amount of orange. Add to bowl. Cook on medium until slightly thickened, stirring occasionally, about 6 minutes; do not overcook. Cover marmalade and refrigerate until ready to use.

Makes about 2/3 cup.

Note: I've used 1 large grapefruit and cooked it for 17 minutes.

I always date my recipes the first time I use them and just noticed this one is dated December 1988. How time flies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I am sitting here anxiously awaiting the time to go to the airport to retrieve the Young Lady. I am ready to have her home! My mom just let me know they've put her on the plane, so it's not long now! 

I'm trying to figure out what project to work next...I'm sure I'll think of something!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mary, I love the idea of riding the train through lovely places!

I would return to Europe, where I briefly lived. It was charming. Would definitely hire someone to clean my house, & to help me organize!

I would buy a new car. Never had one before. Currently driving a 1989 Honda Accord LX with 70,000 miles on it!

I would pay off my house & find someone affable & responsible to do repair work on it.

Would buy a ticket to see & hear Placido Domingo do the Gala Opening at the new Kansas City Fine Arts Hall opening this fall. It is quite eye-catching. Looks quite a bit like the Sydney, Australia Opera House.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

My salivary glands are working overtime!! 

I have a recipe for orange marmalade made in the microwave that was given to me by a nutritionist. I used to share it, but have been told it has too much sugar. It's good, though![/quote]

I would enjoy your marmalade recipe. If one finds it has too much sugar, they can simply cut it down next time. Its usually a personal preference anyways. Orange marmalade has been a favorite since I was a kid (I was the odd one who wanted apples over candy bars and liked orange marmalade). I have made one batch of orange marmalade, think I cooked it slightly longer than I should have, but it still goes great on my homemade brown soda bread. I did learn that you should wear long sleeves when making marmalade though;-). I will try it again, but it never hurts to compare recipes.

And Dave, thanks for the lemon marmalade recipe. I'm learning to love lemons and all their uses and expect I will love it once I make it. 
Tanya


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


The big chain markets here also have meat counters besides the ones with all the packaged stuff. At one I can get fresh andouille sausage.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Mary, I love the idea of riding the train through lovely places!
> 
> I would return to Europe, where I briefly lived. It was charming. Would definitely hire someone to clean my house, & to help me organize!
> 
> ...


Would I love to hear Domingo also. What a guy he is.


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Slashdog1 said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Yes so glad we left PG Co. But the nightly news even here in C'ville is full of crime! It breaks my heart what people do to each other and animals and children. You should take a day trip and we could lunch at Michie Tavern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As far as I know, the UK is still avoiding GMOs and that is a big thing, altho the EU recently seemed to be agreeing to accept some on limited terms.

But recommending a processed product to americans that contains so much GMO corn product is not reasonable in my mind. It comes nowhere's near acceptable healthwise. I won't get into the rest of the product.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > SHCooper..article about the white nose problem killing bats in the Smithsonian July/August issue. Study was done at Mammoth Cave Kentucky. We see bats at night flying between the conifers here in Oregon....yard light attracts insects for them to munch on.
> ...


I spent 3 years in South Royalton. I met my husband there. He and I are both from PA, about 20 mi. apart from each other's hometown. "Our song" is Moonlight in Vermont.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone.

As I'm knitting, I'm also sipping tea, and I realized that I had not joined you all for this weekend's tea party.

I've been busy knitting a baby blanket for my niece's new baby, due in August... It's finally finished and I'm waiting for my size 8 circs to arrive so that I can begin an adorable pixie cap for the baby... so, in the mean time, I've been knitting Baby Cables Bootie Socks... it's a free pattern that I got the the internet: http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00091&cat_id=1

Hope you all have had a great weekend... see you at the next tea party.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Mary, I love the idea of riding the train through lovely places!
> 
> I would return to Europe, where I briefly lived. It was charming. Would definitely hire someone to clean my house, & to help me organize!
> 
> ...


Hi bluebirdlet, The train trip may well be a dream. Can you imagine. Long dress with crisp white collar with crocheted edging and gloves mind you. And of course a hat cocked to the side a bit. Maybe even a vail.

But for you. I would say find some way to find the money or build it up like selling some knitting or something. You have until fall to get tickets for that concert. One or two good concerts a year can be very rewarding and uplifting. :thumbup:

As far as new cars... well... as soon as you buy it and drive it off the parking lot it has depreciated about $3000.00. Maybe a car that is a couple of years old with low milage. Maybe a rental car that has been turned in. Then you could add on another large room to your house just for crafts. How's that sound??
Mary


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, Betulove! We must bring our thoughts to a higher place!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Big cruise ships don't do it for me, they aren't like the old transatlantic liners. I like it to be transport with a purpose, not a luxury apartment block wallowing aimlessly, too vast to actually enter any but the largest of ports.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit strange.
> 
> Dave


If you're 'a bit strange', then I must be, too.

After listening to my darling bemoan the fact that we'd never taken a cruise, I found us half-price tickets on a knitting cruise to Alaska. I figured the knitting classes would fill in the empty 'travelling' time. They did, but we still had too much time to eat, drink, and kill. The port stops were ... awful. If there was a born Alaskan in any of those towns, they kept themselves hidden from view. All the people we saw/met/spoke to were summer-tourist-trade-imports from every English-speaking enclave of the world. Australia, Bahamas, India, England, US mid-west, etc. The only stores we got to see were strictly tourist traps. 
That three or four huge cruise ships disembarque several thousand tourists in a town whose normal population is under a single thousand ... is the height of ridiculousness.

I told him _he_ can find the next cruise. Since he's just about computer illiterate, that'll be never, and that's fine by me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have been reading off and on today trying to get caught up. I went to pick up my sister and my son's friend in PA friday night. I am trying to get over my not liking to drive to new places. Had fun but was a very long drive. We had a new addition to our farm today. Our jersey had her calf early this morning. Thursday my son from Ontario will be here for a week. I twill be nice to see him his wife & 2 girls.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As far as I know, the UK is still avoiding GMOs and that is a big thing, altho the EU recently seemed to be agreeing to accept some on limited terms.
> 
> But recommending a processed product to americans that contains so much GMO corn product is not reasonable in my mind. It comes nowhere's near acceptable healthwise. I won't get into the rest of the product.


It's all about the almighty dollar. The big guys have it over us little guys.
The little guy goes to walmart and buys some junky food. He gets a gut ache. So he goes to the doctor, who has sold out to pharma. The doctor gives him a prescription and little guy goes back to walmart to have it filled. In the mean time the crops continue to be tainted as they have sold out to govt. And the govt. has sold out to the lobbiest. Can you see the circle? Enough said. I will get off my soap box and go knit like a good little old lady. 
Mary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello all. Didn't get back to the tea party until now. Spent the day moving furinture from room to room; put piano in living room, moved two 6 ft sewing tables to dining room, moved dining room table out to deck until I can get it into the barn. Why? I'm converting my sunroom/sewing room into my grandson's bedroom and converting my dining room into a sewing room/dining room. Have tons of stuff to still purge and pack up for the barn. Figure it will take all week to do that then will move king size bed from barn into daughter (grandson's mom) room and his bed out onto the sunroom. Everything looks a mess right now and I managed to break my little toe so I'm hobbling around. Had to laugh though...the toe is purple now to match the nail polish I have on it. Now to relax and knit some for the evening. Oh yes, hubby made ratatouille this afternoon from fresh veggies; boy was that delicious. He had never made it before and everyone was going back for seconds along with the boiled potatoes and green beans all from the garden. Yummy! I sure appreciated his doing the cooking while I sorted, purged, and moved stuff!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Sunday evening is here, and I've received the text that the Young Lady is in Texas, which means she will be home soon! I am off to the airport and then tonight will be full of smiles and talk, I'm sure. I can't wait to hear all about her adventures! Thanks, everyone, for a lovely tea party, and I hope you all have a blessed week!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think each of us should write down our favorite or cherished memories and memories about special days in our lives...even if it only fills a small tome. It becomes dear to others who wonder about our lives when it is too late to ask questions.[/quote]

I agree. There is so much of my family's history that is lost because Dad didn't talk about WWII and Mom's alzheimers has taken all her memories away. There is nothing from their generation for my daughter. I started writing down memories of when I was a girl several years ago. If nothing else, it will be there to remind me if God forbid, alzheimers gets me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, you are almost right. Where I think you are not is that corporations have sold out to the government. Your comment is backwards. The corporations have almost total control of the govt and the economy. But where the little guy does not have the wealth of the corporate elite, we have the numbers. Problem is that the little guy has had his mind stolen by the mass media which is corporate controlled. Now, I am not a nice little knitting lady--I want us to all have a loud enough voice that we can create change! In the meantime we can all stay out of Walmart, with its abusive labor practices and it buying cheap product from countries where labor costs nothing and we can stop buying GMO & otherwise poisoned food. We are not powerless. Now I will end and go work on raising $$$ for my granddaughter's trip to Senegal.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Mary, tickets sold out the day they were put on sale this spring, at $500.00 each or so. I'll have to do without.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That is an important idea Granny1. I have so little history because my parents were not talkers in the extreme and have been deceased since my teens. I always feel a bit out of connection when people talk about their family stories--my personal memories are not pleasant unless you have a cynical sense of humor. it would have been nice to know something about the migration that resulted in my parents meeting/marrying and any little stories that make you feel connected to history.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for another great Tea Party. I'm worn out from having the Grands yesterday. It was too cold to go to the pool so they played with Barbie and Ken, watched a movie, roller skated because I have sidewalks and played on my laptop. Their parents had a good tome at the class reunion. My grandson finished the mini triathlon. I think for being 8 he did great.
I hope anyone who is ill or sick finds recovery. Blessings to all.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

those of you voting for Miss Hannah on facebook to help her win that scholarship...don't forget to vote daily...

i just voted again...keep us posted on how it goes, Settleg!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a last thought..... Someone mentioned Trader Joe's in Chicago. I used to carry home an extra suitcase when kids were in LA. Good News/Bad News. Good = Dallas is getting a Trader Joe's (hope it is by me) Bad = Dallas has opened 2 and soon more In and Out Burgers. So bad, but soooooooo good. Police assigned to do traffic control and lines run at least an hour. I guess nostalgia never fades.

Hope when you all meet again, there will be many reports of improved health, better weather, less trials and tribulations. I'll be checking up on the goings on come Sunday and a return to home and hearth.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Slashdog1 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Slashdog1 said:
> ...


That day trip idea is a good one! And eating at Michie Tavern sounds good, too. We have two trips planned for next month and August is too hot, usually, to go anywhere, so maybe we'll think about early September. We have another trip planned for late Sep/early Oct. Now you see why we couldn't retire on a little farm and have lots of animals!! My husband travels a lot to cribbage tournaments and sometimes goes to C'ville. I'll have to find out when he goes again.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Mary, tickets sold out the day they were put on sale this spring, at $500.00 each or so. I'll have to do without.


Maybe you can pick up a CD later on of the concert. :-(


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, you are almost right. Where I think you are not is that corporations have sold out to the government. Your comment is backwards. The corporations have almost total control of the govt and the economy. But where the little guy does not have the wealth of the corporate elite, we have the numbers. Problem is that the little guy has had his mind stolen by the mass media which is corporate controlled. Now, I am not a nice little knitting lady--I want us to all have a loud enough voice that we can create change! In the meantime we can all stay out of Walmart, with its abusive labor practices and it buying cheap product from countries where labor costs nothing and we can stop buying GMO & otherwise poisoned food. We are not powerless.


The problem is that there are now more (and an increasing number of) lobbyists for corporations and businesses, than there are lobbyists representing individuals and private groups, such as churches, unions, and non-profit organizations. As a result, our government policies and actions are being influenced more by corporations than people!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree. The corporations have gotten control of the country and they have bought the political offices. Citizens United was a disaster for the country/people. It opened the floodgates for unabated corporate money into politics. Now they dont have to manipulate it the way they did before. 

Who was it that said "vigilance is the price of liberty!" 

People, The People, need to get focused on the real issues and stop allowing themselves to be pitted against each other over inconsequential issues that have little to no import on the quality of our lives and our civil liberties. The day before 9-11 it was announced over $2trillion missing. That news disappeared with the trade towers. Now we hear that 25-30% of money for Iraq war; ie, $6.6 billion is either stolen or lost with no accountability. 
We are told we are in debt---Not so! The problem is all those taxes not being paid by the super wealthy individuals and corporations. And the fear-mongering game is played ad nauseum as they disappear our civil liberties. Okay, enough, good nite all and lets hope for a sunny Monday everywhere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another late night - mowed our two and a half acres today - thank goodness for riding lawn mowers - warm and sunny with a breeze - good weather to mow.

good night - see all of you in the morning.

dave - you should be up and around for the day. have a good morning and afternoon and i'll see you when i get up.

thanks for another great tea party.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

the thong came from knitty.com called Men's Thong-th-thong. I think I found on revellery by searching for mens underwear or similar.

That thong gift must have been funny. That'll teach him to kid you about your knitting! Did you find the pattern on KP?[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

there is much discussion about how the parliament is controlled by big corporate interests

I have just heard Julia Gillard (our Prime Minister) saying she refuses to be controlled by the big companies so obviouselly we have a much better government than others (LOL). The government are wanting to bring in plain packaging of cigarettes but the tobacco companies are trying to stop it. Hopefully they will not succed, anything to decrease smoking levels has to help. And if it wasn't likely to have an impact the cigarettee companies wouldn't be objecting so it has to be a good move on the governments part. Unhappy tobacco companies must be good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Monday morning from a very warm and sunny Surrey.
Dave, you are definitely not strange about cruises. They are my idea of hell. But I quite enjoy the ferry from Portsmouth to Caen. On second thoughtsd I might like to do a river cruise up the Rhine, much smaller boat and plenty to look at.
Thanks for a super teaparty and I wish everyone a good week. Worldwide hugs. PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good Monday morning from a very warm and sunny Surrey.
> Dave, you are definitely not strange about cruises. They are my idea of hell. But I quite enjoy the ferry from Portsmouth to Caen. On second thoughtsd I might like to do a river cruise up the Rhine, much smaller boat and plenty to look at.
> Thanks for a super teaparty and I wish everyone a good week. Worldwide hugs. PurpleV


Good Morning to you from the far side of the county, it was already very warm when I packed the lads back off down to Winchester. They're in 'Summer Armour' on their bikes, lots of kevlar but lighter material, still the usual tasteless riot of colours that appeals to the young. They're easy to spot, it looks like they've had a fight in a paintshop!

I'm glad I'm not the only one to dislike cruises, but I too enjoy the long ferry trip to Caen and St Malo. I also like the ferry to Spain, the round trip makes a nice weekend.

I did a Moselle cruise a few years ago with a couple of friends, thoroughly enjoyed it because it's such a tight valley and there's lots to see.

I think I'll need my 'factor 3000' in the sunshine to-day, I'm glad I don't have to go into the centre of town!

Have a good week
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, the UK is still avoiding GMOs and that is a big thing, altho the EU recently seemed to be agreeing to accept some on limited terms.
> ...


It's the usual cycle where the less well-off are concerned, the big traders exploit them. In the case of the _Palaces of Hell_ they use a test-tube of synthetics to disguise cheap poor quality ingredients, one British commentator described supermarket sausages and burgers as, "mechanically reconstituted gristle sauteed in sump oil"!

I cetainly wasn't recommending that product, I was high-lighting that it doesn't contain a single ingredient I would use when making it myself. If _The Lad_ wants the odd fix of junk, I let it pass. He eats a good mix of healthy food in the main and is capable of cooking a meal from scratch, he's also smart enough to know processed foods are only OK in small quantities.

As for big business controlling government, corruption is the price we pay for our democratic systems. The politicians are obsessed with the task of getting elected, political campaigns are expensive and he who pays the piper, calls the tune. In the UK they're trying to make our Upper House elected, at the moment it does its job of scrutiny and amendment perfectly well precisely because it is unelected. Once they get into the House of Lords, peers are detached from the process of vote-grubbing and their judgement improves markedly.

The problem we have with the big retail chains is that they have systematically destroyed all competition in the High Street. They can afford to sell bread at less than an independant baker can buy flour and they have the resources to wait until he goes bust. They can 'bank' large chunks of land in the centre of town and allow the site to degrade until the local planning authority gives in and lets them build a massive store. They build their _Mini Palaces of Hell_ in petrol stations and little community parades of shops and keep them open from 6 in the morning until midnight, 7 days a week until the little shops go bankrupt.

I think it may have gone too far to reverse the trend, when one single retailer gets over a third of every pound spent on the high street and two others account for another third, consumers are the losers.

I'm lucky, I can get to good street markets which are protected by charter, I can also afford to shop in small speciality shops. Unfortunately, lots of people are not so lucky and because basic cooking is no longer taught in schools, the simple skills required have been lost by an entire generation. This is perfect for the junk-food manufacturers, they have the upper hand and are now too powerful to regulate effectively.

It's all very sad.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> there is much discussion about how the parliament is controlled by big corporate interests
> 
> I have just heard Julia Gillard (our Prime Minister) saying she refuses to be controlled by the big companies so obviouselly we have a much better government than others (LOL). The government are wanting to bring in plain packaging of cigarettes but the tobacco companies are trying to stop it. Hopefully they will not succed, anything to decrease smoking levels has to help. And if it wasn't likely to have an impact the cigarettee companies wouldn't be objecting so it has to be a good move on the governments part. Unhappy tobacco companies must be good.


As an occasional pipe-smoker, I'm not in favour of the idea of blank packets and blacked out windows of tobacconists as though they're sex shops. I'm fully aware of the health issues and am so fed up with being told what to do I've dug my heels in partly out of sheer cussedness!

I like the flavours of different tobaccos and learning about their histories and characteristics is interesting. For me, it's a 'considered choice'. I like the traditional labels, many of which have been around over a century.

As far as cigarettes are concerned, the ban on advertising had the unexpected effect of increasing tobacco company profits. Without the need to compete against each other for market share, they saved million of pounds in advertising costs and sales were virtually unaffected.

It's reached the point where the legislation is so heavy and the rules so tight, applying further pressure will be counter-productive. We can always look at how successful prohibition was at stopping alcohol consumption!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

granny1 said:


> I think each of us should write down our favorite or cherished memories and memories about special days in our lives...even if it only fills a small tome. It becomes dear to others who wonder about our lives when it is too late to ask questions.


I agree. There is so much of my family's history that is lost because Dad didn't talk about WWII and Mom's alzheimers has taken all her memories away. There is nothing from their generation for my daughter. I started writing down memories of when I was a girl several years ago. If nothing else, it will be there to remind me if God forbid, alzheimers gets me.[/quote]

So do we include the 'livelier' episodes in our memoirs?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this picture - I miss raising the Jersey calves --- was thinking that it was almost 50 years ago when my dad died of a heart attack and our lives changed drastically - no more farm, no more animals...we used to show them at the fairs. Look up Liberty Jerseys from Iowa pedigree---that was us!



NanaCaren said:


> I have been reading off and on today trying to get caught up. I went to pick up my sister and my son's friend in PA friday night. I am trying to get over my not liking to drive to new places. Had fun but was a very long drive. We had a new addition to our farm today. Our jersey had her calf early this morning. Thursday my son from Ontario will be here for a week. I twill be nice to see him his wife & 2 girls.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry that I didn't get a chance to participate this weekend. Randy and I were in Tulsa, OK for a Sci-Fi Convention called Trek Expo. We just got home a couple of hours ago. I had wanted to post, but we always prefer to put everything away ASAP so that we're not tripping over luggage, 

I got to meet Mr. Sulu himself, George Takei (a good way to remember the proper way to pronounce his name is "Slash and Slay with George Takei) We were fortunate to have my picture taken with him at the Dinner with the Dorks - I meant to say Supper with the Stars. LOL

Such a good time, and I am thoroughly and properly exhausted.

I did get 10 rows of knitting done. LOL We were all too busy having other kinds of fun. 

Once we get the pictures uploaded, and receive the ones that friends took, I'll post them on my FaceBook Page and Flickr Site for all to see.

I am now going to bed!  I'll read the messages later on Monday/Tuesday when I get a free moment.

See you all on the proper side of the day!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, we missed you! I made your Pizza Soup on Saturday and it was delicious. I used Italian sausage instead of the pepperoni and served it over ziti. That's a keeper! Thanks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As far as I know, the UK is still avoiding GMOs and that is a big thing, altho the EU recently seemed to be agreeing to accept some on limited terms.
> 
> But recommending a processed product to americans that contains so much GMO corn product is not reasonable in my mind. It comes nowhere's near acceptable healthwise. I won't get into the rest of the product.


I have to ask, what is GMO? 
Also, I don't think Dave was recommending it, he was using that as an example of how food producers have changed what is basically a very simple food into a chemists delight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Outside of nuances of differences, Capitalism does what Capitalism does world over. But I will proudly say that locally we have kept Walmart out of 2 towns; Marriott from distroying an historic mountain top; keeping a chain gas station/mini-mall from the center of my little town and a number of other issues. Cell tower fights have been a major battle for several years and saving the side of our mountain from super-expensive private gated housing development. All this was done by citizen action, organizing, raising money for legal court fees. Marriott was a 3 yr battle. It cost them a few million dollars; it cost us a few thousand! Yea for the people. But it took committed time and energy to do this work.

Complacency is the people's enemy along with the divide and conquer tactics that are used to keep people fighting amongst each other over insignificant things. The mass media is not only subserviant to big corporate interests, it is big corporate interests.
The BBC used to have an independent reputation--that I have never really seen. And over the past few yrs has demonstrated over and over its increasing bias and propagandistic purposes. NPR over here has the same problem.

I am very involved with the British press on issues of holistic healing. The BBC made an ad hoc decision a couple years back (or less) to remove ALL articles and blog comments on holistic healing. They refuse to print letters or run articles. However, as soon as that decision was made there was an article supporting con med while attacking holistic healing with no ability for the public to comment. That battle is ongoing. Whether in print or live, the BBC is clearly the handmaiden of the Denialist movement (I would never call them skeptics as they are not--they refuse to look at data that doesn't fit their program and all they do is yell quackery. They clearly subscribe to the politics of "Tell the lie often and loud enough until people accept it as the truth). But all this happens because the public is complacent and allows itself to be dumbed down into total ignorance. Thus, they are easy to manipulate. I could on forever on this but won't bore you with a Monday morning rant on Con Med and its control over Parliament, so-called science and the media.

The sun shines wonderfully this a.m. here and I get to see my grandbaby this morning. I am so excited not having seen her for a couple of weeks. She is a sick and so the parents are not putting here in day care today--wisely so. Oh, let me brag with her picture


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> The governments are wanting to bring in plain packaging of cigarettes, but the tobacco companies are trying to stop it. Hopefully, they will not succed; anything to decrease smoking levels has to help. And if it wasn't likely to have an impact, the cigarettee companies wouldn't be objecting, so it has to be a good move on the government's part. Unhappy tobacco companies must be good.


It wouldn't be a bad idea to do the same with alcoholic beverages and create unhappy liquor companies, too! Maybe that (plain uniform packaging) would help save lives from being taken by drunk drivers.

I _like_ the idea of 'unhappy' tobacco and liquor companies!! :-D :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have to ask, what is GMO?
> Also, I don't think Dave was recommending it, he was using that as an example of how food producers have changed what is basically a very simple food into a chemist's delight.


*G*enetically *M*odified *O*rganisims

Not _exactly_ mutated plants and critters, but scarily similar thereto.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> So do we include the 'livelier' episodes in our memoirs?


*YES!!* Those are what is _most_ notable about our lives! Most days are a succession of daily routines. No one wants to pore over page after page of "I got up, brushed my teeth, etc." 
If some episodes are x-rated, so _what_? They should _still_ be noted down, just maybe not shared with too young youngsters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mutations in and of themselves are not necessarily bad. We evolved as humans due to selective mating and mutations. Some have been beneficial and others not. Plants do the same. 

GMOs are engineered in the lab. They use foreign proteins and inject them. shotgun approach, into the plants DNA. Pesticides are being injected into the plants DNA, for example BT. That BT is turning up int he umbilical cords of infancts and in the guts of people. Result? Our guts become pesticide manufacturers. Now to add insult to injury, these new and harmful bacteria will not only develop but cause mutations of the beneficial bacteria, further damaging our health. 

What is even more alarming is the intended use of inserting drugs into the food. This is enforced, and illegal, medication against our will. This is an international crime! And they refuse to label foods as containing GMOs. The FDA believes, has stated as such, that it is not our right to have information and to make free choice of what we eat. Hello fascism!

Check out Jeffery Smith's books or the website Institute for Responsible Technology. Smith's 2 books are Seeds of Deception and Genetic Roulette. You can also listen to him on Youtube. Like Hydrofracking, enforced eating of GMOs is a critical issue today.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you Tamarque and Dave for a much better understanding of our world government and how it works. And I thank this website for allowing us the freedom to talk about it. As no hash slinging was done to our present politicians; I guess we were on the safe side. 

This is a very unique forum. I have been on various forums for over 10 years and this is the most remarkable forum of all. It is so diverse. And truly so caring.

I hope all will be well that are ill and everyones knitting mistakes few. 

Mary in VT


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> buckybear said:
> 
> 
> > I have the dumbest question so please DONT make fun of me : How can I print the recipes given on here without copying all the posts from the page it is on? I just haven't been able to figure it out and I have a hard time with a pen and paper...
> ...


Right-clicking can also give you the options to cut, copy, and paste.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

The kink for voting for settleg's Hannah is on page 9 of this week's tea party.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning All, it's going to be a really nice day here in Idaho ... pity I have to go to work.
Yesterday I posted we have the Ironman competition here, it was held yesterday. The winner in the men's is from Australia, Craig Alexander and in the women's is from Great Britain, Julie Dibens, they both set a course record. The competition consists of 2.4 mile swim in Lake Coeur d'Alene, 112 mile bike ride and 26 mile run, 
Very happy for all of them, the last contender crossed the finish line at midnight last night. 
I just thought I'd share ... Have a great week everyone. 

Marion


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

er...that's link (not kink). I'm a bit bleary-eyed from catching up on all the postings! 
Maelinde - I made the mini meat muffins last week...they were a BIG hit! Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

PurpleV
But handfuls and pinches are more universal then cups,pints,oz,etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol thank you for posting thid again. The link is http://apps.facebook.com/testscorephoto/contests/128133/voteable_entries/24185155?ogn=facebook

For folks who missed this my daughter is trying to win a scholarship to hel with college. You can vote daily. If you follow the link it will ask you to log into your facebook account and when you do her photo will pop up...young girl sitting on ground playing guitar...thanks to all that can vote!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree I have said for a long time we are "Conveniencing" ourselves to death. We even eat too fast. There is very little savoring. This contributes to the obesity problem.


FireballDave said:


> Glad I sorted that out for you Mary.
> 
> I think there are far too many chemicals in processed foods, I'm not convinced this is entirely healthy. Ready meals are the worst culprits with a list of ingredients as long as your arm, most of which I certainly don't have in my store cupboard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

The threat of shutting down the US government was averted earlier this year...I think it's because they realized that if they did shut down the public would find out just how usless most of it is.


tamarque said:


> The US govt is very easy to understand if you take in the big picture. All legislation is designed to obfuscate the real intent of the laws which are passed only to support corporate interest on one hand and to control the public via confusion on the other. The UK is no different. I am in regular discussion with a UK based group and there is much discussion about how the parliament is controlled by big corporate interests, how newspeak is disseminated for confusion and control, and the direction things are moving.
> 
> And as the globalization of the world continues, we will find ourselves in more similar sounding issues all over.
> 
> Now isn't that easy.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

it all comes down to money, dave....if we buy it, they will keep selling it...

I know I inadvertantly started all of this because I said I bought a "box" of cake mix...but truth be told, that is the first cake mix I have bought in ages because I have to eat gluten free...(the dh begged for it and I was in a hurry, lol)

But one thing about eating gluten free has taught me, is that you really can't eat most things that are prepackaged...And when you cut out all of that, and replace it with fresh produce, meats, and dairy, you end up saving enough to buy organic.

I live in farm country...catfish farming, vegetable farming, wheat farming, rice farming...I understand the farmers side of it too...

bottom line is that the "little man" in any country does have power, by simply choosing what we buy. It just takes time before we see the results of that. 

I also think that we have to be aware that not all farms in any particular industry or area are "contaminated" or "dealing with GMO's" or "hormones".. get to know your local farmers and farmer's markets...also get to know your local grocers and grocery chains if you are really worried about a particular food...You may find your worries were for naught once you investigate a little...all of the farmers, grocers, and chain store buyers have to eat too, you know.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you'll reconsider and visit the tea party again. It isn't usually quite so "Politically driven" in the discussions. And a dose of politics every so often just keeps us well rounded in our experiences and viewpoints. Don't think bad of you either.



onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


Please reconsider! This is the heaviest tea party we've ever had. I (personally) learned a lot, but I also understand that this type of discussion is not to everyone's taste. I certainly do not think badly of you, but I hope you'll give the tea party another try!
Sue


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We have a small market here called "Clear Concious" they pride themselves on reading every lable and checking time and again to make sure what they stock has nothing unhealthy in it. I love to go there because they have done so much work already. All I need to do is look out for my personal needs. I wish they were larger but so far the economy hasn't shut them down like so many others.


tamarque said:


> Well, you are almost right. Where I think you are not is that corporations have sold out to the government. Your comment is backwards. The corporations have almost total control of the govt and the economy. But where the little guy does not have the wealth of the corporate elite, we have the numbers. Problem is that the little guy has had his mind stolen by the mass media which is corporate controlled. Now, I am not a nice little knitting lady--I want us to all have a loud enough voice that we can create change! In the meantime we can all stay out of Walmart, with its abusive labor practices and it buying cheap product from countries where labor costs nothing and we can stop buying GMO & otherwise poisoned food. We are not powerless. Now I will end and go work on raising $$$ for my granddaughter's trip to Senegal.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


Please reconsider. I believe that knowing what other people think is important. Other opinions do count. Kicking around ideas is what keeps us informed.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

onesoutherngal Please try one more before you leave us.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I appreciate the opportunity to hear others' ideas & thoughts & perceptions. Open sharing of our minds is what makes progress and understanding possible. The fact that we did dip into a "heavy" topic speaks to the community we have been building here on the tea party. I treasure this.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


We won't think bad of you if you do leave, but you contributed a fair amount to these discussions. People should be free to express their opinions, just as they should be free to choose how they relax. I don't believe you read all of the posts, I have rarely, if ever seen the outpouring of care and concern about other people's problems on the news. It is easy to forget the good when we only focus on the negative. We have supported people whose dogs have been poisoned, whose mother's had strokes, who may have had strokes themselves and other medical issues. We come here for a chance to chat and do something we enjoy. I'm sorry that you don't enjoy being a part of this, but I hope you give it another chance, or read a few pages of each of the other tea parties before you leave. Best wishes to all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I try to keep things fairly light, sometimes discussion strays into contentious areas, as does any other free and open conversation. If one comments only on the topics that interests them, or where they feel they can make a positive contribution, it all chugs along quite amiably. I find _selective blindness_ helps, I'm told it's a skill men specialise in *GRIN*

If I don't comment on a subject, it doesn't mean I've ignored it or don't care; it usually indicates I have nothing useful or pertinent to add. Topics come and go, depending on whether people are interested and wish to add their views, we cover quite a lot of ground. The aim was to create a free-form space within the KP community, anyone can raise any topic they wish, it's up to the individual as to whether he or she comments.

I started these threads every week as open, although I do steer them towards day-to-day life experiences, food seems to play a big part, it seems I'm not the only one to enjoy cooking. I do not think it would be in the right spirit to construct a list of proscribed subjects, provided things don't get too of hand and it all remains friendly.

I leave it to everyone to decide how they want things to run.

Dave


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I try to keep things fairly light, sometimes discussion strays into contentious areas, as does any other free and open convarsation. If one comments only on the topics that interests them, or where they feel they can make a positive contribution, it all chugs along quite amiably. I find _selective blindness_ helps.
> 
> If I don't comment on a subject, it doesn't mean I've ignored it or don't care; it usually indicates I have nothing useful or pertinent to add. Topics come and go, depending on whether people are interested and we cover quite a lot of ground. The aim was to create a free-form space within the KP community, anyone can raise any topic they wish, it's up to the individual as to whether he or she adds their comments.
> 
> ...


I quite agree. An open forum is an opportunity to express opinions on a wide range of subjects. Food certainly seems to be one of our favorites!

No one seems to object when we state our strong preferences or opinions about which needles we prefer. Why would food and it's origins be any different?

There is a difference between sharing a political view and proselytism.


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

I am in total agreement. This is such a fun forum! Jane


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fireball dave - i think you have created a forum - one of the best i have seen - where we feel free enough to broach any subject. take this weekend - it did get heavy at times but did you notice there were no angry words - no slamming of remarks made - no name calling. this tea party is made up of wonderful people - all different - they have different opinions - see things differently - but we have the ability to discuss any topic civilly - it just doesn't get any better than that.

a beautiful day in northwestern ohio - eighty degrees - soft brteeze - blue sky. 

thanks dave and everyone at the tea party this weekend for the good time we have had.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> granny1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think each of us should write down our favorite or cherished memories and memories about special days in our lives...even if it only fills a small tome. It becomes dear to others who wonder about our lives when it is too late to ask questions.
> ...


So do we include the 'livelier' episodes in our memoirs?[/quote]

I have been researching my family history for over thirty years. As well as going back into the past it is very important to find out all we can from the elders of our families before it is too late. I was very lucky that when I asked my aunt about family stories she remembered she filled three excercise books. These helped with my research and also 'put clothes' on the skeleton so to speak. I am now in the process of writing a famioy history, not just a list of dates. I try to include photos where possible, either ones that I have taken or found on the internet to illustrate a story. I am also writing down some stories from my own life.
This is a fascinating subject and takes up many a long winter evening. It helps to be well organised and methodical, which I am not and to cross reference every fact. It is far to easy and go off down the wrong line. 
To all of you who are thinking of researching your family history, do it before it gets to late. You never know what you will find. Happy hunting. PurpleV :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I try to keep things fairly light, sometimes discussion strays into contentious areas, as does any other free and open conversation. If one comments only on the topics that interests them, or where they feel they can make a positive contribution, it all chugs along quite amiably. I find _selective blindness_ helps, I'm told it's a skill men specialise in *GRIN*
> 
> If I don't comment on a subject, it doesn't mean I've ignored it or don't care; it usually indicates I have nothing useful or pertinent to add. Topics come and go, depending on whether people are interested and wish to add their views, we cover quite a lot of ground. The aim was to create a free-form space within the KP community, anyone can raise any topic they wish, it's up to the individual as to whether he or she comments.
> 
> ...


Gradually you learn which people you consider obnoxious for one reason or another. Then you just ignore them and read the rest.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck with your researches PurpleV. Who knows, you may find an episcopal connection with your love of purple!

A distant, slightly eccentric, relative of mine spent a lot of her time scraping the moss off gravestones back in the 60s and early 70s, before it became as fashionable a pastime as it is to-day. Her discoveries were highly entertaining. About eight years ago, my DNA was analysed by an ethnicity research project, their findings were even more fun, I really am _Heinz 57_, my ancestors definitely put themselves around!

I've kept note-books since I was a boy, for the most part, they're _ideas books_, filled with sketches and designs for various projects. However because they were the _to-hand piece of paper_, there are lots of notes about what I was up to at the time. I frequently find myself reminiscing about some past event or other when I'm digging back for something I sketched twenty-plus years ago.

Since I'm _nobody in particular_. I have absolutely no intention of publishing my memoirs, they're far too inconsequential to interest many people. However, I can think of one young person who'll enjoy leafing through the archive, when he's older and not so easily embarrassed, weren't the late 70s and early 80s a fun era!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ...weren't the late 70s and early 80s a fun era!
> 
> Dave


Wouldn't know.

I was too busy working three jobs: employee of a soulless company, mother to two youngsters, housekeeper (never good at that!), and wife (he's sure to say he was neglected!)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good luck with your researches PurpleV. Who knows, you may find an episcopal connection with your love of purple!
> 
> A distant, slightly eccentric, relative of mine spent a lot of her time scraping the moss off gravestones back in the 60s and early 70s, before it became as fashionable a pastime as it is to-day. Her discoveries were highly entertaining. About eight years ago, my DNA was analysed by an ethnicity research project, their findings were even more fun, I really am _Heinz 57_, my ancestors definitely put themselves around!
> 
> ...


It is the histories of the 'nobodies in particular' that is as important as the people who think they are important. By the 70s and 80s I was a 'responsible' wife and mother, but oh the 60s, from what I can remember which is not much - I was 'chillin' man, well they were great, coming to work from a different beach everyday. I'll say no more.
I've already found a cattle rustler, a smuggler, a bigamist, a deserter from the army, a gambler and others too bad to mention. I come from a rum lot! PurpleV :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> It is the histories of the 'nobodies in particular' that is as important as the people who think they are important. By the 70s and 80s I was a 'responsible' wife and mother, but oh the 60s, from what I can remember which is not much - I was 'chillin' man, well they were great, coming to work from a different beach everyday. I'll say no more.
> I've already found a cattle rustler, a smuggler, a bigamist, a deserter from the army, a gambler and others too bad to mention. I come from a rum lot! PurpleV :roll:


Sounds like a colourful lot! I think we've all got a few _ne'er do well_ characters in our family tree, I know I have! One branch had at least five generations of what could charitably be described as 'cantankerous old devils', I do my best to maintain the tradition!

Dave


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We are a sum total of all that has gone before.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> We are a sum total of all that has gone before.


Plus our own unique character!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > We are a sum total of all that has gone before.
> ...


Absolutely!

Being informed by the past is one thing, repeating it is dull!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > granny1 said:
> ...


I have been researching my family history for over thirty years. As well as going back into the past it is very important to find out all we can from the elders of our families before it is too late. I was very lucky that when I asked my aunt about family stories she remembered she filled three excercise books. These helped with my research and also 'put clothes' on the skeleton so to speak. I am now in the process of writing a famioy history, not just a list of dates. I try to include photos where possible, either ones that I have taken or found on the internet to illustrate a story. I am also writing down some stories from my own life.
This is a fascinating subject and takes up many a long winter evening. It helps to be well organised and methodical, which I am not and to cross reference every fact. It is far to easy and go off down the wrong line. 
To all of you who are thinking of researching your family history, do it before it gets to late. You never know what you will find. Happy hunting. PurpleV :thumbup:[/quote]

I agree, PurpleV. I worked on my family history and that of my husband's. and anybody else who asked me. It was lots of fun while I was doing it and I really became obsessed to the point where I'd spend long, long hours in the National Archives or the Library of Congress or the libraries of the genealogical societies which I joined. Unfortunately, my parents had already passed when I started and my brother's memories and mine were all I had to work with. You were lucky to have your Aunt, PurpleV. Still, I learned a lot.

Only one of my children is interested in family history so he will inherit all my records, most of which are in my Family History program.

When I hear people complain that their parents never talked about their childhood or their war experiences, I wonder if those same people would have listened if their parents "had" told them stories.

My advice, as if anybody wanted it, is to interview whatever relatives you still have living and get as much information as you can.

I started my memoirs years ago, but never finished. They were intended for family only. I don't think I'll attempt a family history.

Dave, you have such interesting stories to tell and a wealth of knowledge on so many topics, your memoirs would make good reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love learning and researching family history. My father's family links to the Lumley's in England and the Lumley castle which is now I believe a bed and breakfast or some such tourist attraction. My mother even found some ship manifests in which Sir Richard Lumley send goods of some sort to the colonies (US). My mother's parents were from Wales and I haven't much info on them. Both died when my mother was quite young and a cousin who is less than responsible inherited the family bible with all the pertinent information. I'd love to get my hands on it.

My husband's father's family has been traced back to Ireland. We have copies of this family tree and researach done.

I'd love to be able to persue all of these connections sometime and visit the countries involved. 

thanks Dave for all the work you put into entertaining us at the tea party. I love all the conversations from politics to food and everything inbetween.
Gwen


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> I love learning and researching family history. My father's family links to the Lumley's in England and the Lumley castle which is now I believe a bed and breakfast or some such tourist attraction. My mother even found some ship manifests in which Sir Richard Lumley send goods of some sort to the colonies (US). My mother's parents were from Wales and I haven't much info on them. Both died when my mother was quite young and a cousin who is less than responsible inherited the family bible with all the pertinent information. I'd love to get my hands on it.
> 
> My husband's father's family has been traced back to Ireland. We have copies of this family tree and researach done.
> 
> ...


Do you have a connection to the actress in the outrageous program?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I claim "Mongrel" as my family heritage. My mother's family came from Wales where her grandfather was a coal miner. Her father was also a miner in the anthracite coal region of PA, and in fact was killed in the mines by some sort of odorless colorless gas. We don't know too much about that branch of the family. And, since i am the second oldest remaining in my family, there is no one to ask anymore. Sad.

Dave, I do so enjoy the tea party just the way it is! It always gets me through my work-a-day Friday, knowing that my unseen friends will soon be deep in conversation. Thanks so much not only for starting it, but also for continuing to host the weekly event!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I claim "Mongrel" as my family heritage. My mother's family came from Wales where her grandfather was a coal miner. Her father was also a miner in the anthracite coal region of PA, and in fact was killed in the mines by some sort of odorless colorless gas. We don't know too much about that branch of the family. And, since i am the second oldest remaining in my family, there is no one to ask anymore. Sad.


siouxann, if you can find out when and where your parents were married, you can work your way back that way. Would the coal mine in PA still have personnel records? When someone applies for a job, they usually have to fill out an application. You'd get a lot of information that way. Also, you can access Census records online now. Don't give up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the outrageous program. What is it?



mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > I love learning and researching family history. My father's family links to the Lumley's in England and the Lumley castle which is now I believe a bed and breakfast or some such tourist attraction. My mother even found some ship manifests in which Sir Richard Lumley send goods of some sort to the colonies (US). My mother's parents were from Wales and I haven't much info on them. Both died when my mother was quite young and a cousin who is less than responsible inherited the family bible with all the pertinent information. I'd love to get my hands on it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My grandfather also was a coal miner. He passed when my mother was 9. They settled in Taylor, PA.



siouxann said:


> I claim "Mongrel" as my family heritage. My mother's family came from Wales where her grandfather was a coal miner. Her father was also a miner in the anthracite coal region of PA, and in fact was killed in the mines by some sort of odorless colorless gas. We don't know too much about that branch of the family. And, since i am the second oldest remaining in my family, there is no one to ask anymore. Sad.
> 
> Dave, I do so enjoy the tea party just the way it is! It always gets me through my work-a-day Friday, knowing that my unseen friends will soon be deep in conversation. Thanks so much not only for starting it, but also for continuing to host the weekly event!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


It's interesting to read death records on your ancestors. You can find out what they died of and have yourself checked before it's too late. That's one good reason to do your family history. I can't tell you how many times my daughter and one of her daughters has been asked by their doctors if certain illnesses ran in the family. Luckily, I was able to tell them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


Are you saying we won't get any more good pie recipes? I think if we stay away from topics like politics and religion, we'll be OK. I always heard you weren't supposed to discuss those two topics in polite company!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal


I think it's a shame you have decided to leave, it's so good to see other opinions on any subject, and for people to be open minded to accept other view points. We do not have to agree with everything a person says, but I take it as a learning tool. 
I hope you change your mind

Marion


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

"Eternal vigilance is the price of liberty" is a quote attributed to Wendell Phillips, Thomas Jefferson before him, & Curran before him!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

siouxann, if you can find out when and where your parents were married, you can work your way back that way. Would the coal mine in PA still have personnel records? When someone applies for a job, they usually have to fill out an application. You'd get a lot of information that way. Also, you can access Census records online now. Don't give up![/quote]

Thanks, Doris! I really don't think the mine is still open. It was in Schuylkil County, most likely near St. Clair, Mt. Laffee or Pottsville. When I was there a few years ago, there was a coal tipple (?) but it was inactive then. 
On the other side of the family, one of my aunts did research so she could join the DAR, and wanted me to carry on the membership myself. I was young, rather cantankerous even then, and told her that I was more proud to be a coal miner's granddaughter than some Revolutionary drumbeater. We grow too soon old and too late smart!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think we should limit what we discuss in the tea party - look at this week - everyone was civil - even when they disagreed. we even made it through knitting in church without too much discord. i say anygoes as long as we all realize everyone has their opinion - and the rest of us have to be gracious enough to allow that - and not get upset if it disagrees with what we think. and so far i think we have done exactly that. it's what i enjoy agout the tea party - fireball dave does an excellent job of keeping us in focus besides have the most killer recipes.

sam


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am just seeing the post on ChocolatePom's mon. There is no distance in the world of spirit and prayer. I just want to add my prayers for your mothers total recovery,as well as for the strength of your entire family.


----------



## Peg Grassley (Jun 18, 2011)

Siouxann, There is still time to research for Revolutionary ancestors. You may find in researching that you have more than one. The tough part is doing the research. It is fun and rewarding, if interested. I have been a member for fifty years. You might consider the challenge, your Aunt's papers ciukd get you started. Peg


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Peg Grassley said:


> Siouxann, There is still time to research for Revolutionary ancestors. You may find in researching that you have more than one. The tough part is doing the research. It is fun and rewarding, if interested. I have been a member for fifty years. You might consider the challenge, your Aunt's papers ciukd get you started. Peg


Thanks for the encouragement Peg! I'll give it a try.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Peg Grassley said:


> Siouxann, There is still time to research for Revolutionary ancestors. You may find in researching that you have more than one. The tough part is doing the research. It is fun and rewarding, if interested. I have been a member for fifty years. You might consider the challenge, your Aunt's papers ciukd get you started. Peg


Peg, if siouxann's Aunt was a member of the DAR, wouldn't she have had to provide her family history in order to be eligible? And wouldn't the DAR have those records on file? Maybe siouxann could just pick up where her Aunt left off?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Fireball Dave and fellow members for an exciting and informative tea party this weekend. Blessings and prayers sent to all who are in need or ill health and hope this week brings joy and peace to you. Until next weekend friends.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > granny1 said:
> ...


I have been researching my family history for over thirty years. As well as going back into the past it is very important to find out all we can from the elders of our families before it is too late. I was very lucky that when I asked my aunt about family stories she remembered she filled three excercise books. These helped with my research and also 'put clothes' on the skeleton so to speak. I am now in the process of writing a famioy history, not just a list of dates. I try to include photos where possible, either ones that I have taken or found on the internet to illustrate a story. I am also writing down some stories from my own life.
This is a fascinating subject and takes up many a long winter evening. It helps to be well organised and methodical, which I am not and to cross reference every fact. It is far to easy and go off down the wrong line. 
To all of you who are thinking of researching your family history, do it before it gets to late. You never know what you will find. Happy hunting. PurpleV :thumbup:[/quote]

One thing to really take care of before it is too late.....get the photos explained! After both of my parents had passed....we went through boxes & boxes of photos....SO many questions. One was of my father in college, all the guys in his "house" sitting on the steps (~1928)...and in the midst of all these men, one small black child VERY curious! And no one to explain. This is just one of many photos that need more info. Also, when you have current photos, write info on the back, for future generations.
Carol (IL)
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Purple V...oh, but what characters! I think we need to include all the stories....it is what makes us human. And what makes life interesting.  :?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have attended my first and last tea party...I love the rest of KP, but this was as bad as watching the news...and avoiding that was how I found kp in the first place! No offense intended & I hope the rest of you do not think badly of me...see you all in the other threads...onesoutherngal
> ...


I agree.....this has been a nice venue to air all kinds of ideas. I have loved having a forum in which we could discuss ideas civilly....which does not seem to be the case in the "real" world.
Carol (IL)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

okay all...i have learned a valuable lesson (after calming down and rereading this entire thread on my laptop...) DO NOT FOLLOW A TEA PARTY THREAD ON AN IPHONE...all i can say is that i was not getting all the posts when they came thru, and what i did get really had me feeling more than a little attacked because i had used a "box" and a "package" in my recipe..i really am not such a closed minded person as some of you felt i was being...i was just a misinformed one who did not understand why everyone was ganging up on her! (again my misperception) hope everyone had a great day/nite wherever you are...hope all bygones are bygones...and hope you all have a wonderful tea party with delicious food no matter your politics, religion, diets or tastes...happy knitting, onesoutherngal


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hooooorah!!! End.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree!!!!!



Ezenby said:


> Hooooorah!!! End.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too !!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ditto!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think we should limit what we discuss in the tea party - look at this week - everyone was civil - even when they disagreed. we even made it through knitting in church without too much discord. i say anygoes as long as we all realize everyone has their opinion - and the rest of us have to be gracious enough to allow that - and not get upset if it disagrees with what we think. and so far i think we have done exactly that. it's what i enjoy agout the tea party - fireball dave does an excellent job of keeping us in focus besides have the most killer recipes.
> 
> sam


I learned so much this week-end. And the information will not be wasted. Things that are so important to my health and why my health is not as good as it should be. IT will change. But now I know what direction to take it. I as a little citizen know what in my world needs to change. The farmers markets are just starting in our area and I will be visiting them more. So I will be able to prepare better quality food. We have a food co-op also that I have visited before and I am sure that I will be visiting more often. I can not get out and jog like I use to so must be more vigilent on keeping my body strong.

On the knitting side.... I found an old pattern from 1947 and I think that it is the same pattern for a button down front/cardigan that my mom made when I was a little girl. :-D And I think I am going to knit the sweater/jumper. This is a real find for me. 
Happy knitting,
Mary in VT


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

scotslass said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i agree!!!!!
> ...


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Well put! Jane


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Sorry to have not been active this weekend - as you well know we were in Tulsa doing the geek thing.

After we got back, I had some really intense swelling in both legs and did see the doc on Tuesday. He sent me to the ER as he was worried that it might be deep vein thrombosis.

Got out of the ER late last night and after we got something to eat it was really late and I basically crashed out.

I just have basic edema, no blood clots or DVT. Phew! I think it was 3 out of town trips 3 weekends in a row that did it, as well as the heat.

I'm behaving myself today- staying off of my feet and just watching TV and occasionally getting on the computer. It is hard to knit and do computer work with the legs elevated, so I'm only on for short amounts of time.

At least the Texas Rangers are ahead in the game versus the Houston Astros in the "Silver Boot" series. Go Rangers! I remember the first Silver Boot series. We got two of our friends together and eventually married by inviting them to a game. How cool is that?


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better and that it wasn't more serious.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Happy Sunny Saturday in San Diego, CA. Home of the World Famous Zoo. News from the Wild Animal Park is it has had its first gorilla birth in 11 years. Not sure if the link will work, but if anyone is interested, go to Google and type in San Diego Gorilla Birth.
> 
> http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/fbf7ba26e4a040e3b290ab8f9e27f0b4/CA-San-Diego-Gorilla-Birth/


Barbara,

You're making me homesick. I've never been to any other zoo than the SD Zoo and Wild Animal Park. I keep getting invited to both the Dallas Zoo and the Fort Worth Zoo, but just haven't gone yet.

I also miss the Aerospace museum in Balboa Park. LOVE that place. I might have to visit next summer as George Takei will be doing a play at the Old Globe then, and I do still have family there. hmmm.

Then, there is always the SD Comic Con where I used to volunteer at... I really need to get back home where it isn't 100F + temps. Miss that place!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Take care of yourself, Maelinde, we need more good recipes. In case you didn't see my previous post, I tried the pizza soup on Saturday and found it to be delicious. Then on Monday, I fixed the mini meat muffins and they were good, too. I saved two in the freezer for future meatloaf sandwiches. Got any more good ones?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - two more days until the next new tea party - i have an idea both maelinde and dave will start us out with a stellar recipe/receipt. i'm anxious too.

sam



DorisT said:


> Take care of yourself, Maelinde, we need more good recipes. In case you didn't see my previous post, I tried the pizza soup on Saturday and found it to be delicious. Then on Monday, I fixed the mini meat muffins and they were good, too. I saved two in the freezer for future meatloaf sandwiches. Got any more good ones?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, San Diego County is a lovely place to live. What I like about it is you can be in the "big city" and just go a short distance and be in the country. You should go to the TX zoos. Would be interesting to compare their zoo to ours. They have changed the name of the Wild Animal Park to the San Diego Zoo Safari Park. Like the old name better. I've never been to the Aerospace Museum. Might need to put that on my "Bucket" list.



Maelinde said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunny Saturday in San Diego, CA. Home of the World Famous Zoo. News from the Wild Animal Park is it has had its first gorilla birth in 11 years. Not sure if the link will work, but if anyone is interested, go to Google and type in San Diego Gorilla Birth.
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Yes, San Diego County is a lovely place to live. What I like about it is you can be in the "big city" and just go a short distance and be in the country. You should go to the TX zoos. Would be interesting to compare their zoo to ours. They have changed the name of the Wild Animal Park to the San Diego Zoo Safari Park. Like the old name better. I've never been to the Aerospace Museum. Might need to put that on my "Bucket" list.


You've never been to the Aerospace yet? I think they now call it the San Diego Air and Space Museum... I liked the previous one better. Why would they rename the Wild Animal Park??? If the name isn't broke... I can't wait to get back there and visit family, old high school friends, and go to some fun places. I haven't been to Petco Park yet - only to Qualcomm, but we still call it the Murph. LOL

Another place I can't wait to visit when we come back is Julian. For those who have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about, Julian is an old restored gold rush town from the mid 19th century. The only thing that gives away the 1800's charm is the cars parked all along the street. That Julian Apple Pie is to die for - there is really something in those apples that just make it so wonderful. 

I'm so totally missing home. But, Randy's mom might come out to visit us in the near future, so that is like a little bit of home coming to me. I adore his mom. She treats me like the daughter she never had.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Take care of yourself, Maelinde, we need more good recipes. In case you didn't see my previous post, I tried the pizza soup on Saturday and found it to be delicious. Then on Monday, I fixed the mini meat muffins and they were good, too. I saved two in the freezer for future meatloaf sandwiches. Got any more good ones?


I'll most likely post my chili recipe and include some serving variants like frito chili pie, chili haystacks (courtesy of my friend Gena), and Chili spaghetti.

Oh and somewhere I have a recipe for Cheddar Coins that are so awesome. They taste tons better than Cheez-Itz, as you use freshly shredded cheddar cheese (or the cheese of your choice).

I like to prepare and share recipes in which variants can be made and still yield good results. As we get closer to American Thanksgiving, I'll share some lovely recipes that my family has used for decades, or even longer. Perhaps Celtic Pumpkin Bread - so yummy. We'll see how I'm doing during the weekend.

I had wanted to go to my friend's house in an area where fireworks are legal, but with the drought, and the fact that it is approximately a 2 hour drive, I'm gonna have to cancel that one due to the edema (and doctors orders - blech), so we'll go to our best friend's house on Sunday and goof off inside and watch movies.

Oh - I have the perfect and easy recipe for the best hot dogs ever! Passed down from my great grandmother:

Oven Roasted Hot Dogs

INGREDIENTS:
1 package of hot dogs, bratwurst, or other sausage product - frozen or thawed
1 package of hot dog buns

TOOLS:
Aluminum foil - tear off one 8"X8" sheet per hot dog/bun combo
Tongs
Cookie Sheet
Large Pot

METHOD:

Preheat oven to 350F.

Place hot dogs in pot and fill with water until just covering the hot dogs or other sausages. Set pot on high until water begins to boil, then turn down to medium-high for a gentle boil. If frozen, allow to boil 20 minutes. If thawed or at room temperature, allow to boik 12-15 minutes.

If you haven't already torn off the aluminum foil sheets to 8"X8" pieces in the number of your hot dogs, do this now. Then, place an open bun on each piece of foil.

Once hot dogs/sausages are done boiling, take each one out with tongs or fork and let drain well into the water. Then place into bun, and carefully loosely wrap each hot dog and place on to cookie baking sheet. Once finished, make sure the oven has reached the 350F Temp (or your equivalent in other metric or gas), then slide the cookie sheet full of hot dogs into the oven and roast for 15-20 minutes or until done.

This is a favorite of many friends and family members. I've done it with bratwurst, knockwurst, chicken sausage - all with excellent results.

Add the toppings of your choice. Randy really likes caramelized onions with barbecue sauce on his, I like sliced tomato and pickle with diced onion and mustard on mine. So many ways to do a good hot dog.

Just in time for July 4th for us American kids.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Last day to vote for Hannah......page 9 in the tea party.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> [
> Another place I can't wait to visit when we come back is Julian. For those who have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about, Julian is an old restored gold rush town from the mid 19th century. The only thing that gives away the 1800's charm is the cars parked all along the street. That Julian Apple Pie is to die for - there is really something in those apples that just make it so wonderful.
> 
> We've been to Julian a couple of times when visiting our older son who lives in Encinitas. There's a bread place there, but I can't think of the name. Then we drove a little farther out and visited a casino at the top of a hill. Good view from there. I'm not a gambler, but I had fun.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Since tomorrow is Canada Day, I thought I'd mark the event with an egg cosy. Anyone interested in my little designs can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-1.html

Hope you like it!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Last day to vote for Hannah......page 9 in the tea party.


Done.

I wonder where Facebook's located. I tried to vote at one AM Eastern Daylight Time, and it said I'd already voted. I guess they're somewhere further west.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for voting for Hannah. I checked earlier this afternoon (Thurs. 30th) and she was not in the top five at that point. I appreciate all your efforts and so did Hannah. When I went to vote today again it was not accepting votes so I assume the voting is over and the tallying begins. The winner will be announced 7/1. I don't think she is in the running to win since she was not listed among the top five but it has been a fun experience for her. For that I am most grateful for your support. Again thanks to everyone at KP. Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everyone...just got email from knitpicks...they have their yarn winder and swift on sale.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I claim "Mongrel" as my family heritage. My mother's family came from Wales where her grandfather was a coal miner. Her father was also a miner in the anthracite coal region of PA, and in fact was killed in the mines by some sort of odorless colorless gas. We don't know too much about that branch of the family. And, since i am the second oldest remaining in my family, there is no one to ask anymore. Sad.


I'm half German and half Irish. Don't know much about my German ancestry, and my mom has since passed.

As for my Irish history, I can trace my lineage to the infamous pirate Captain Blood, as well as Errol Flynn. My maiden name is Flinn, Anglicized from O'Fhloinn. Captain Blood was an O'Fhloinn. I have also been able to trace the Irish ancestry to the 9 sons of Niall, as well as the ancient Kings of Dalriada. Pretty cool stuff.

Although Randy has a much more interesting ancestry - Sir Isaac Newton by way of Isaac's sister Phoebe Newton, and David Crockett by way of Virginia Case Crockett. Randy is the first born on his side of the family without having Crockett as a middle name. Most people call him Davy Crockett, but he always used David, even as a child. Davy was invented by Walt Disney for the films. We've been to the Alamo several times to pay homage since moving to Texas. San Antonio is a pretty long drive from the D/FW area - 6+ hours!! Texas is a freakin huge state. 

We once took a picture of Isaac Newton and David Crockett and morphed them together. We got Randy's grandfather!!! That was really cool.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> We've been to Julian a couple of times when visiting our older son who lives in Encinitas. There's a bread place there, but I can't think of the name. Then we drove a little farther out and visited a casino at the top of a hill. Good view from there. I'm not a gambler, but I had fun.
> 
> Last time we were there was around Christmas time and the apple place was preparing pies for shipment to people all over the country and maybe the world. They're very popular.


Doris,

Are you talking about Dudley's? That place is so delicious and diet busting. When we lived in San Diego, some local small grocers like Boney's used to carry their bread. It had no preservatives, so it had to be eaten quickly which was never a problem as it tasted so good. I miss San Diego.

When my mom was still able, she'd get my step-dad to drive her to Julian on the motorcycle and they'd get some Julian apples for her to bake pies with.

Such grand memories. She taught me how to cook around age 5, and I loved cooking with her. We developed many recipes together, and she caught me going exactly by a recipe in a cookbook and promptly hid it from me for a month! :shock: I learned that day to have an imagination when cooking and to adjust everything to taste. She also taught me to NEVER serve anything unless I had tasted it first. Good life lessons. She also made me laugh more times than I care to admit and I have the laugh lines to prove it. LOL

I miss her more than anything - she passed in 2008. I was one of the fortunate few who had an awesome mom, as well as all the friends who wished they had one just like her.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I have just opened this week's Tea Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17317-1.html

come over for a chat!

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I recall a favorite recipe that I made with cream of mushroon and onion soup canned. I always made it the same way and verily I started having the cassarole come out dry and couldn't see why. ***The campbell's soup I used had downsized the can from 15oz to 12 oz. It was at this point I went looking throughout the pantry and low and behold nearly everything was 1-3 oz less than it had been. Now what used to be a pound of coffee is 9oz. What used to be 5lb is 3 lbs. The ingredients used in preparations of medicines have been changed. MAD MAD MAD. Don't they realize we live a stressful life already and we can't be monitoring their changes to our recipes. I declare any change in the makeup of the product should require a color change in the packaging and letters at least an inch high in red. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello and Good Night-A difficult wkend for me but I am back on line So alls well that ends well. Remember the Kp is what we make it. One could say that the endless discussion of mundane subj was impractical use of time; however look what would be lost in the way we learn of what happens in others' lives. This forum gives us each global reach while embracing the past and the future through eye of everyday citizens. We all are touched by food, agriculture, govt. literature, crafts, etc. Each week the tP grows in length and breadth as it embraces the many facets of our lives. My thanks to Dave for the forum he created and to all who contribute to it. I missed it during the week when I could not tune in. I've found that I care about the troubles we
all have and the solutions and encouragement that we bring to one another. SO long.. until tomorrow.. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love parsnips but my family don't. My husband and I love Rhubarb I think it is because we are English. We are also enjoying our Hot Cross Buns as we both work we take them as a snack for work. I know it isn't Easter yet, but I think I will be forgiven for enjoying them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Dave and Tamaque, I want to thank you for helping me through sorting out what is good or not so good. Years ago the farmer would work in the fields and eat 2 breakfast and on hot days drink "switchle". There are too many scare tactics being passed out by the government because of the lobbiest and big pharma.
> ...


I have to agree with you Dave. I have a GD who has fetal alcohol(laymans term) due to her birth Mother's drinking (she is adopted from Russia). She is on meds but the dr said no artificial colors or flavors and no preservatives. Believe me, you can tell the difference in her when she has been given these things. She even knows this and doesn't like how she acts or feels when she has any of the above mentioned. We watch labels, but mostly cook everything from scratch or buy organic. Needless to say I frequent Farmers market and Trader Joe's and our local produce market when she comes for a visit. Actually I buy from them all the time. A visit is 2 1/2 weeks in the summer(need to get out of Phoenix and fresh air in MN and Northern MN). Yes, the food tastes much better from scratch the way my Mother and Grandmother cooked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hello, TPers... this is the first weekend I've been able to catch up with you all before the TP becomes pages in the double digits long! I've finally figured out the party starts on Friday!
> 
> My week hasn't be good. Both of our dogs were poisoned and we had to put one of them down this week. We are watching the other one, praying she will pull through. Just heartbreaking...
> 
> ...


Bonnie - so sorry to hear about your dogs. I hope that the remaining one pulls through. I'm at a loss to understand how some people can be so cruel to animals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> This is a Little Brown that son Brian caught in May. The bat doesn't look happy and Brian has been bitten several times ... the reason for those expensive rabies shots!


Those look like very sharp teeth. Wouldn't want to get too near those.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone feeling a bit under the weather, or off their food for whatever reason, I recommend the following slightly counter-intuitive dish. It was originally created in the 1960s, by a nutritionist aiming to encourage elderly people living alone to eat a hot meal, particularly widowers who had relied upon their wives.
> 
> It has since been promoted for students to encourage them to live on more than _Pot Noodle_. Most recently, a drug rehab charity I'm involved with is using it and other very simple dishes to bring some element of order and normality to their client's chaotic lifestyles.
> 
> ...


Cheese and tomato sandwich sounds great. Wish I had someone like you around all the time. No matter what I cook these days, it never turns out. I made the maple sparerib casserole tonight and for some reason it turned out dry. The last one I made was superb but then I used a different stove. Maybe that's the secret. Since my DH injured his nose, his sense of smell is unbelievable. He says the water even smells. Drives me crazy sometimes.


----------

